# Warning: Seismic Testing Zone



## Scarface30 (Sep 6, 2007)

even though I don't move half as much weight in here as a lot of people, I thought I'd give my new journal that name anyway, lol. so my goals are simple...gain weight...hopefully clean weight. I plan on doing a slow bulk over a period of 10 weeks. the last little bit of summer I actually lost some weight and while at the field school lost a pound or so, so now it is time to put on some muscle! I am trying to figure out my diet, I mean as though what I should be eating and all that good stuff. it is so far better then it was over the summer, so I am hoping to benefit from that. anyway, enough rambling...here's my first workout of the journal (I changed my workouts  around too).

09-06-'07
*Horizontal Push/Pull*

*Supine Rows & Weighted Supine Rows*
1 set @ BW/12
2 sets @ BW+10lbs/11,9

first time for these in a long time, and it showed..

*Incline Bench Press*
3 sets @ 115lbs/8,7,7

these were really weak..gonna have to lower the weight next time to get into the range I want

*Rest-Pause BD Rows*
left arm - 50lb DB/8x6x4
right arm - 50lb DB/9x7x3

*Rest-Pause DB Bench Press*
50lb DBs/8x4x3

*A) Hammer Curls* 20lbs/10,10
*B) DB Shrugs* 65lbs/9,9

15 mins steady state cardio.
15 mins walking to schoo/15 mins walking home.

so I felt like a little bitch today. all that time off really hurt. I was sweating like a pig, breathing heavy and the 50s on the DB press felt REALLY heavy, not to mention the incline did too. my rowing is a bit sub par. hopefully I am back to where I was before, soon!


----------



## katt (Sep 6, 2007)

You'll be fine..... muscle memory is a great thing!   

Glad you're back at it - I like the new journal name!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Scar! You're looking good bud!

Can't wait to see that squat potential increasing!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 7, 2007)

*katt & Sam* thanks! yeah I am hoping my muscle memory kicks in soon. I did lower today and it seemed to have kicked in for my squats, which I am quite pleased.

09-07-'07
*Lower*

*Wide Stance Back Squats*
2 sets @ 135lbs/8,8
2 sets @ 155lbs/5,6

so my squats are still decent (for me at least). I am not going to venture into the high range with them because my main focus for them is strength, but hopefully a little hypertrophy will be a side-effect!

*RDLs*
4 sets @ 135lbs/10,10,8,7

my legs were killing me after the last set! I've ever done high reps for deads before.

*Rest-Pause Step-ups*
BW+40lbs/9x5x4

very nice way to finish off the legs! thought I was going to puke.

*Seated Calf Press*
3 sets @ 360lbs/10,14,12

*Static Holds*
3 sets @ 70lb DBs/45sec, 40sec, 40sec

stretched.

walked to school 15mins.
walked home 15mins.

my cardio is low this time around because I am looking to gain some weight. I plan on doing some though, just not extensive.

oh yeah, yesterday I forgot to add I did some core, just some cable crunches and cable chops.


----------



## goob (Sep 7, 2007)

Like the title Scar - fits in with your intrests.

Workouts looking good, and don't worry you'll be kicking most of assess in no time.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2007)

Heya Scar....just came by to say hello to your little friend.

Hello.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2007)

katt said:


> muscle memory is a great thing!



Good thing, too.  Muscle is so easy to lose and so hard to gain.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 9, 2007)

*goob* thanks. yeah I was trying to think of something along the lines of what I will hopefully be doing in my life, lol. then it clicked!

*Pylon* hey Pylon, good to see ya!

*Triple* I hear that, man!

so yesterday we had a field trip. on a Saturday none the less! well anyway lots of walking, even though I am not trying to lose any right now, but after that leg workout for the first time in a while, my legs were hurtin! still are today actually.


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice squats mate! And those step-ups look killer! I've been wanting to add them into my program for ages, but can't escape the feeling i should be doing them in pink legwarmers and sweatbands!!

Hows school going?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 10, 2007)

lol, aww man now I feel funny doing them! ..HA just kidding, they are killer!

school is going good so far, had a report due already from the field school I went to. let me tell you that wasn't the prettiest thing in the world. something that is definitely going to come with practice is figuring out the lithologies of the rocks, because from the looks of my report my notes were not quite the greatest! lol. oh well, it was our first time out doing this so I don't think the prof expects anything spectacular.


----------



## goob (Sep 10, 2007)

What do you want to do once you have a degree in er.......is it, Geology?


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 11, 2007)

Ah, here is the new journal. 

First thing I notice is rest-paused step-ups. That's fucking brutal man!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 11, 2007)

*goob* honestly, I am not sure. all I know is I enjoy it! right now though I think I'm leaning towards mineralogy, I find that stuff the most interesting and it's going to be in high demand for the next little while.

*Witchblade* thanks man, they were brutal!

so I have yet to weigh myself for a starting weight, I meant to today but forgot.

09-11-'07
*Vertical*

*Pullups*
4 sets @ BW/10,8,5 +1 5sec. neg., 4 +1 5sec. neg.

not bad I guess, not where I thought they should be though.

*Standing OH Barbell Press*
1 set @ 60lbs/10
3 sets @ 65lbs/9,7,8

my OH pressing is weak...

*Rest-Pause WG Pulldowns*
115lbs/8x5x4

*Rest-Pause Dips*
BW/12x5x3

*Bentover Laterals*
2 sets @ 20lb DBs/10,10

walked to school - 15mins
walked home - 15mins

so I did the laterals today when I was supposed to do shrugs, but I mistakenly did the shrugs last day. I was also supposed to superset the laterals with tricep kickbacks but my tris were feelin' it from the dips!


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't like it when I get things backasswards....

Great looking workout though,,, like normal


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice workout! I started doing 5 x 5 to give my strength a boost far a little while. Might help your OH pressing?

Mineralogy huh? So thats what - the study of minerals, im guessing? Is it like mineral composition of soils and rocks, etc, or am i just talking shite?!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 12, 2007)

*katt* yeah, backasswards is never fun! thanks though, I appreciate it!

*Sam* thanks! well right now I am not so much going for strength as I am for hypertrophy, but I will be throwing in a strength week every third week, after this phase though I think I am going back to strictly strength for a while.

mineralogy is partly that, composition of rocks and that, but the part of mineralogy I was considering was the mining process, mining diamonds for instance, that's going to huge for a long time. the only set back would be my "morals" or whatever you call it. I don't want to fuck Earth up more than it is, but doing that isn't helping it any. I guess though it's better than mining oil and gas! I have an appointment with an academic advisor tomorrow so we'll see how things go there.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll get everyone's journals later today...off to school for now.


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 12, 2007)

Ooooh . . . . . diamonds!!

Yeah, sounds good to me!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 13, 2007)

07-13-'07
*Lower*

*Wide Stance Back Squats* RI 120
1 set @ 135lbs/10
2 sets @ 155lbs/7,7
1 set @ 165lbs/4

so I am feeling happy with these of late, although I think I jumped the weight a bit too soon because the final set was no where near the range I wanted.

*RDLs* RI 90
4 sets @ 135lbs/10,8,8,9

these felt good too.

*Rest-Pause Stepups* RI 5 deep breaths
BW+40lbs/8x4x6

*Calf Press* RI 90
3 sets @ 360lbs/14,12,12

*Static Holds*
3 sets @ 70lb DBs/ 50 seconds, 40 seconds, 40 seconds

stretched. walked to school - 15mins, walked home - 15mins.

not too shabby, seems like I should be adding something in on this workout, just seems to go by quickly, although I might be getting more effecient with my workouts...who knows. also forgot to mentioned again I did some core on my vertical day, cable crunches and cable chops.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 13, 2007)

also, weighed myself today...somewhat embarassed...dropped about 10lbs the last 2 months of summer so I am now...*takes a deep breath, wipes a tear*..137..got ALOT to make up!


----------



## goob (Sep 13, 2007)

GJ Scar!.  How did you feel after that?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 14, 2007)

goob said:


> GJ Scar!.  How did you feel after that?



thanks goob.

after the workout, felt good...after the weighing TOO bad, because although I was trying to drop some weight over the summer, I didn't want that much to be dropped. I am thinking about picking up some mass building protein, I have whey now, but last year I used the mass building stuff and it helped. although I'll take it more cautiously because I am only looking to do a slow bulk. plan on picking up some BCAAs and maybe some creatine depending on how my budget is because NHL 2K8 just came out, and I MIGHT pick up BioShock for PC or the new Medal of Honor, NHL 2K8 for sure though.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 15, 2007)

lol, so I just now realize I have been putting the complete wrong month, so instead of all the 07s, they are supposed to be 09s.

09-15-'07
*Horizontal*

*Incline Bench* RI 90
4 sets @ 105lbs/9,8,8,7

so, it's official...talked it over with myself and I have decided this is my least favourite compound, lol.

*Supine Rows* RI 90
2 sets @ BW/12,11
2 sets @ BW+10lbs/9,8

next time I think I can drop some reps for the BW ones, and hopefully add a few to the weighted ones. still, lovin these!

*Rest-Pause DB Press* RI 5 Deep Breaths
50lb DBs/8x4x2

*Rest-Pause DB Rows* RI 5 Deep Breaths
Left arm - 50lb DB/10x6x4
Right arm - 50lb DB/10x6x4

*Core* RI 75
Cable crunches 2 sets @ 115lbs/11,10
Cable chops 2 sets @ 65lbs/7,7

stretched.

So I was drained at the end of this, mainly for the fact I think this was my most effecient workout ever, done in 40 minutes, very happy.


----------



## goob (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice work Scar.   My theory (probably wrong) is that if you can condence your workout by lowering rest times ( ala HIT), it will provide better results.  Having said that, my body responds well to a lot of punishment, and I'm not a bodybuilder, more someone after athletic/ athestic levels.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 15, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> lol, so I just now realize I have been putting the complete wrong month, so instead of all the 07s, they are supposed to be 09s.


And here I thought you were a lazy bastard. 

What do you dislike about the Incline Bench Presses?


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 15, 2007)

Brother Scar, new journal and excellent w/o's my Friend!!! Sorry been away, alot of Family stuff but I hope to be back on a consistant basis now!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 16, 2007)

*goob* thanks man. yeah I seem to be the same way, my body seems to be able to take a bit more punishment then normal.

*DOMS* come on now, only during the summer! lol...I just find it an unbelievably hard motion that for me slighty if only improves, plus I find it kind of awkward.

*Arch* good to see you around! thanks a lot! no worries Arch, family is too important!


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2007)

I see you used the same title here as you did on the other site. I like it.


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Scar!

Mate - i can't believe you dropped 10lb over the summer! What a bummer! 

Gosh - rest pause rows and press, that's harsh. No wonder you were tired after that! I do love rest pause stuff though, you end up sweating so much - it's great!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Double D* good to see ya! yeah thought I'd give it a little twist.

*Sam* yeah I know, I was looking to drop some but not 10lbs damnit! and to tell you the truth I dunno where it went from because I don't really look that much more lean, and 10lbs when you're already not that big is a lot. I am just hoping it wasn't muscle, although it more then likely was. I lose it fast

rest pauses are awesome, first time I've done these and I love em!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 18, 2007)

I used to do rest/pause squats and split squats before i started on the 5 x 5.

Shit - that stung a bit!

Don't worry about the losses pal, you work hard in the gym and you know what you're doing, it'll come back to you - plus more besides!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> I just find it an unbelievably hard motion that for me slighty if only improves, plus I find it kind of awkward.



How much of an incline are you using?  30? 45?  I prefer an angle of around 25-30 degrees, slightly less than some of the non-adjustable incline benches that I've seen.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 18, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> How much of an incline are you using?  30? 45?  I prefer an angle of around 25-30 degrees, slightly less than some of the non-adjustable incline benches that I've seen.



the bench I use is I'd say around 40-45 degrees and us un-adjustable. I would use DBs and an adjustable bench but I thought I'd give the incline bench press a go.

*Sam* we can only hope so! the only thing I know that would hinder it would be my diet, I am having a hard time with that 

09-18-'07
*Vertical*

*Pullups* RI 90
4 sets @ BW/9,8,7,6

finally starting to see some old numbers with these. sweet!

*Standing OH BB Press* RI 90
1 set @ 60lbs/10
3 sets @ 65lbs/10,9,7

*Rest-Pause WG Pulldowns* RI 5 Deep Breaths
105lbs/9x4x4

*Rest-Pause Dips* RI 5 Deep Breaths
BW/12x6x4

*DB Shrugs* RI 45
2 sets @ 65lbs/10,10

did A LOT of walking today, probably at least 2 hours of it. had a lab for my field methods course and we went to the local park and looked at different rock formations and whatnot. 

a question for the people who know their stuff about diet, you want to take in a somewhat high amount of carbs and a high amount of protein for a bulk right? also if you take in too many carbs, you're more then likely going to produce more fat?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 19, 2007)

I am going grocery shopping tonight, so what are some things I can buy that contain complex carbs?

the only thing I have now that I know has complex carbs are oats, I started eating them the other day, I do add a little brown sugar and a bit of coffee cream to it because, well without anything on they are way too bland, plus I'm looking to gain, so that's fine right? lol. the oats I have though are the fast preparing ones, just put them in to microwave, are these still good to have?


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2007)

Brown rice & yams..... they're my staples.. and oats, of course!


----------



## goob (Sep 19, 2007)

Great work Scar.

Good job on the pullups, good workout full stop.  I don't know much about diet, but less carbs seems to mean less energy, which means poorer quality of workout.  ---In my book anyway.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 20, 2007)

*katt* bought some brown rice, couldn't find yams though

*goob* thanks man. I was pleased with my pullups!

so I have more bad news...nothing serious though but bad for me. I have dropped some more weight even since last week. I weighed 137 last week weighed again today and it was 136 damnit!!!!!!!! I am eating all I can really. I live with my sister right, and the fridge in our flat is not very big, so I don't have much room to put anything as it is. I think I am going to have to resort to a mass building protein, and also my whey, do like half a serving of each...I dunno, somewhat disgusted right now. 

09-20-'07
*Lower*

*Wide Stance Back Squats*
1 set @ 135lbs/8
3 sets @ 155lbs/6,7,6

my form on these today was awesome! I was very happy with the squatting today. luckily my weighing didn't happen until after...

*RDLs*
4 sets @ 135lbs/10,8,8,10

*Rest-Pause Stepups*
BW+40lbs/9x5x5

*Calf Press*
3 sets @ 405lbs/12,10,10

*Static Holds*
3 sets @ 70lb DBs/55 seconds, 42 seconds, 20 seconds

so my last set of these was short because some guy beside me was doing OH presses and sounded like he was about to bust a nut...shit like that is just stupid. I mean I breath loud when I do the squats and stuff, but making those noises...come on now.

so tonight I think I will be playing some ultimate frisbee if I get my work done in time.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 20, 2007)

I might also add I don't think the reason why I am losing weight is because of overtraining or anything, because 155 on squats is good for me, and my overall strength, even with higher reps, seems to be the same if not increasing a tad.


----------



## goob (Sep 20, 2007)

Good job.   I have no idea why you are losing weight.  Been out getting hammered much?

Mind, it's not such a bad thing.  At least you'll be really lean...


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 20, 2007)

goob said:


> Good job.   I have no idea why you are losing weight.  Been out getting hammered much?
> 
> Mind, it's not such a bad thing.  At least you'll be really lean...



lol, no. I can honestly say I haven't drank in like probably 8 months. was never a big fan of it plus I just pulled myself outta hot water with university last year and I don't want to fuck up all my hard work.

yeah being lean is good, but not when you're my size, you look too small. I would like to be lean at around 160, so I have a ways to go!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 20, 2007)

played ultimate frisbee tonight, ~45 minutes off sprint and stop, sprint and stop...you know how it goes. it's probably not the best thing when I am trying to gain weight, but I can't help it when it comes to doing sports, I just love 'em!

my legs felt good to with the running, no pain in them. hopefully they are not stressed anymore!


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2007)

You're losing weight??? How many calories are you taking in a day?  Eat up man!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

katt said:


> Eat up man!



Exactly, especially if you're going to engage in activities with a lot of running.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 21, 2007)

well I just added up, roughly, what I eat in the run of a day and it came out to be around 2500-2600 calories. I calculated my maintenance, bear with me I did it the simple way, and came out to around 2100 calories a day.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> I live with my sister right, and the fridge in our flat is not very big, so I don't have much room to put anything as it is. I think I am going to have to resort to a mass building protein, and also my whey, do like half a serving of each...I dunno, somewhat disgusted right now.



What's wrong with whey (or casein) as a supplement?  If you need it to get enough macros then go for it.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What's wrong with whey (or casein) as a supplement?  If you need it to get enough macros then go for it.



I do supplement whey protein. I usually take 4 servings a day which is around 90 grams of protein when I workout and mix it with chocolate milk, and take only 2 servings when I don't workout. the calories in it are pretty low, unless all whey proteins are like that, but there are only 110 calories per serving in this stuff

my plan right now is not to worry about it, maybe it was just a freak happening that I was a pound lighter than last week. so I'm just gonna keep eating the way I am, because I should be eating enough and just weigh myself again in like 3 weeks, and if nothing then I'll start to worry.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> I do supplement whey protein. I usually take 4 servings a day which is around 90 grams of protein when I workout and mix it with chocolate milk, and take only 2 servings when I don't workout. the calories in it are pretty low, unless all whey proteins are like that, but there are only 110 calories per serving in this stuff
> 
> my plan right now is not to worry about it, maybe it was just a freak happening that I was a pound lighter than last week. so I'm just gonna keep eating the way I am, because I should be eating enough and just weigh myself again in like 3 weeks, and if nothing then I'll start to worry.



Got it, you were talking about actual bulk powders.  I think they're okay, you just need to find a good quality one without a bunch of crappy ingredients.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 22, 2007)

*DOMS* yeah I was considering getting a bulk powder, but that'll be a last resort type thing.

09-22-'07
*Horizontal*

*Incline Bench Press*
4 sets @ 105lbs/10,8,7,7

starting to get a little better with these..a LITTLE!

*Supine Rows*
2 sets @ BW/10,10
2 sets @ BW+10lbs/9,9

*Rest-Pause DB Bench Press*
50s/9x5x3

*Rest-Pause DB Rows*
right arm - 50/10x6x4 
left arm - 50/10x6x4

might have to up this weight next time.

*A) Hammer Curls* 2 sets @ 25lbs/9,8
*B) Bentover Laterals* 2 sets @ 15lbs/8,8

all in all I was very happy with this workout, although I am considering dropping a set of the 2 compounds at the beginning of each upper day just because it seems like it might be too much, although I am not losing any strength, so it's hard to say.

funny story, seen a guy at the gym today doing what I would call "squat mornings". it's a new movement he must have invented doing squats and good mornings all in one, becase let me tell you his form on the squats was horrible! and he kept loading the plates on, at one point he had I think 3 and a half plates on it, and just kept doing the squats with bad form. well what I would think is bad form. he didn't even get to parallel with his legs and at the bottom of the movement his upper body was about 35 degrees from being parallel with the floor!


----------



## goob (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice work.  Those Supine Rows look great.  How d'ya rest the weight on you for them, and does it make a big difference?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks man. well for now since it's not much weight I rest it just on my chest. it's only a small plate though so it stays there. I also have my feet elevated about 10 inches which I thought would be like adding weight because when you elevate your feet on pushups I supposed to make them harder. it makes them a little different I guess.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 24, 2007)

a couple more questions here:

1) when you take in carbs you mainly want complex carbs, so when you look at the nutrition info and say it has 30g or carbohydrates, and then below that it says 8g of sugar and 6g of starch does that mean you have 16g of complex carbs?

2) are starches good or bad?


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> his upper body was about 35 degrees from being parallel with the floor!



We have a guy at our gym that has this stance when doing side laterals with db's...   he starts from there & swings his arms up.. then when he's at the top of the movement his posture is straight, well kinda bent backward at this point...


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 25, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> a couple more questions here:
> 
> 1) when you take in carbs you mainly want complex carbs, so when you look at the nutrition info and say it has 30g or carbohydrates, and then below that it says 8g of sugar and 6g of starch does that mean you have 16g of complex carbs?
> 
> 2) are starches good or bad?



Hey Scar:

1. No. the 30g  is your total carbs and under that is the number of grams out of the 30g which are sugars and starch, etc.

2. The basic carbohydrate units are called monosaccharides, such as glucose, galactose, and fructose.  Monosaccharides can be linked together in almost limitless ways. Two joined monosaccharides are called disaccharides, such as sucrose and lactose.Carbohydrates containing between about three to six monosaccharide units are termed oligosaccharides; anything larger than this is a polysaccharide. Polysaccharides, such as starch, glycogen, or cellulose, can reach many thousands of units in length. Starch is a mixture of two complex carbohydrates: amylose and amylopectin. Commonly used starches around the world are: arracacha, buckwheat, banana, barley, cassava, kudzu, oca, sago, sorghum, sweet potato, taro and yams. Edible beans, such as favas, lentils and peas, are also rich in starch.  
To me, the longer the chain of carb units, the longer time your body requires to break it down and use it for energy. Thus, after excercise, your body needs monosaccharides to replace energy fast and allow repair mechanisms to begin on the damaged muscle.

Hope this answers your question!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 25, 2007)

*katt*  some people just don't get it do they?

*Sam* umm, sort of. #2 is very good thanks. but I guess maybe my question wasn't too clear when I read it again. I guess I am asking if something like 15g out of the total 30g of carbohydrates are sugars and starches, what are the rest of the 15g of carbs? are they the complex carbs?


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 25, 2007)

I would guess so mate. Don't know why it wouldn't be labelled as such though?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 25, 2007)

09-25-'07
*Vertical*

*Pullups* RI 90
4 sets @ BW/9,8,7,6

exactly the same as last week.

*Standing OH BB Press* RI 90
1 set @ 60lbs/10
3 sets @ 65lbs/10,8,8

*Rest-Pause WG Lat Pulldown* RI 5 Deep Breaths
105lbs/10x4x4

*Rest-Pause Dips* RI 5 Deep Breaths
BW/11x5x4

*DB Shrugs* RI 60
2 sets @ 65lb DBs/10,10

*Cable Crunches* RI 60
3 sets @ 115lbs/12,10,10

stretched.
walked to school 15 minutes.
walked home 15 minutes.


----------



## goob (Sep 25, 2007)

Woh, nice Cable Crunches! 115lb's!  That's really heavy. DB shrugs are bang on too.  Good job.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks goob. 

115lbs is I think about 30lbs below where I was over the summer, although I only got 5 or 6 reps with the 145, but it's still my PR.


----------



## goob (Sep 26, 2007)

145lb cable crunches!!!!!!  That's real heavy duty.

You must be able to file titanium with those abs.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 26, 2007)

goob said:


> 145lb cable crunches!!!!!!  That's real heavy duty.
> 
> You must be able to file titanium with those abs.....



oddly enough I have no abs only like the top 2, MAYBE 4 on a good day lol. I just seem to have a strong core, well used to have one...now that I think of it, my plank time isn't that great though I dunno what's up with that...maybe I should check my form next time! thanks for pointing that out man, made me realize something lol.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 27, 2007)

09-27-'07
*Lower*

*Wide Stance Back Squats* RI 120
1 set @ 135lbs/8
3 sets @ 155lbs/7,6,7

think I might up the weight a bit next time, these are finally starting to come around! yay!

*RDLs* RI 90
2 sets @ 135lbs/10,10
2 sets @ 155lbs/7,8

*Rest-Pause Stepups* RI 5 Deep Breaths
BW+40lbs/9x5x5

*Calf Press* Ri 60
3 sets @ 315lbs/12,12,10

*Static Holds* RI 60
3 sets @ 70lb DBs/50 seconds, 40 seconds, 40 seconds

stretched.
walked to school - 15 minutes.
walked home - 15 minutes.

so I realized that I can't add anymore. last lower day I said I did 405 on the calf presses, but it was still actually 315, I guess when I had the 3.5 plates on each side I took it as 4.5 plates, I really don't know why.

also I decided I am going to drop a set on each upper day with the compounds, I just find myself way to tired afterwards. on my lower day I am beat in the gym, but once I am out of there my energy goes through the roof, but it's not like that on both upper days, so I'll cut back a set.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> so I realized that I can't add anymore. last lower day I said I did 405 on the calf presses, but it was still actually 315, I guess when I had the 3.5 plates on each side I took it as 4.5 plates, I really don't know why.



Solid workout!

Hah.  I do the same thing, but I tend to _under_-calculate the weights.  Some of my best gain were done out of stupidity.


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 28, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> 09-27-'07
> *Lower*
> 
> *Wide Stance Back Squats* RI 120
> ...



YAY!  

We should compare how much we've improved on squats at the end of the year, and do a contest next year where we set goals and see how long it takes to reach them!

Nice one kiddo!


----------



## goob (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job Scar.  I hear you on the energy thing.  When I did lower days, i used to get the most beat up doing them, but the post workout rush was immence.   Great feeling.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> *Wide Stance Back Squats* RI 120
> 1 set @ 135lbs/8
> 3 sets @ 155lbs/7,6,7
> 
> think I might up the weight a bit next time, these are finally starting to come around! yay!



 Way to keep pushing.  Do you have 2.5 lb plates that you can use?  A 5 lb increase might be the way to go.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 28, 2007)

*DOMS* thanks man. I also found out why I might be losing weight, and bad addition skills came into play again damnit! lol.

*Sam* that sounds like a very good plan I am down for that! thanks!

*goob* thanks dude, I love the after affect of a sweet leg workout...not the during though

*TT* thanks Triple! that sounds like a good idea actually, I'll have to check next time I'm in to see. if they don't I might have to go up 10lbs instead.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 29, 2007)

so my plan for today was to get up early, get to the gym and home in time to watch the season opener of LA vs Anaheim in London, but I woke up this morning, well pretty much this afternoon sick damnit! achey, sore throat, the chills that sort of thing so no workout for me today.

I think this is the first time I have been sick in over a year!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> YAY!
> 
> We should compare how much we've improved on squats at the end of the year, and do a contest next year where we set goals and see how long it takes to reach them!
> 
> Nice one kiddo!



it wouldnt be fair.. i have already trippled my squat in the last 8 weeks.  thank god for muscle memory


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> so my plan for today was to get up early, get to the gym and home in time to watch the season opener of LA vs Anaheim in London, but I woke up this morning, well pretty much this afternoon sick damnit! achey, sore throat, the chills that sort of thing so no workout for me today.
> 
> I think this is the first time I have been sick in over a year!



i started to feel the same way.. and i swear by airborne.  started to take it 3-4 times a day and im already feeling much better


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 30, 2007)

I swear by Zinc. Been taking it for about 2 years. Haven't been sick yet!

Anyhow, it seems a bit unfair to go on about how we're avoiding being sick while Scar is laid up in bed - so GET WELL SOON !!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> so my plan for today was to get up early, get to the gym and home in time to watch the season opener of LA vs Anaheim in London, but I woke up this morning, well pretty much this afternoon sick damnit! achey, sore throat, the chills that sort of thing so no workout for me today.
> 
> I think this is the first time I have been sick in over a year!



You a fan of one of these teams, or just the reverence for opening night?  By your avi, I'm guessing the latter...


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 30, 2007)

Pylon said:


> You a fan of one of these teams, or just the reverence for opening night?  By your avi, I'm guessing the latter...



lol, yeah it's the latter. Brodeur is my favourite player, all time, funny though I don't like New Jersey as a team, I can't stand their style of play. I do cheer for them, but Ottawa (not just since their run last year, but before Hossa was traded) is my team.

it's just that Brodeur in my books is friggin awesome! lol


----------



## goob (Sep 30, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> so my plan for today was to get up early, get to the gym and home in time to watch the season opener of LA vs Anaheim in London, but I woke up this morning, well pretty much this afternoon sick damnit! achey, sore throat, the chills that sort of thing so no workout for me today.
> 
> I think this is the first time I have been sick in over a year!


 
It's that time of year.  Or maybe it's transmitted via this site.....that's Witch, DOMS now Scar......

Must be one of dem damn computer viruses.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 30, 2007)

*goob* lol, fortunately I am not as sick as they are, I'm not rubbing it in or anything, I'm just glad I don't have anything worse. I was able to get to the gym today, although my nose was running a bit and doing DB rows...well, you know..

09-30-'07
*Horizontal*

*Incline Bench Press* RI 90
3 sets @ 105lbs/10,9,8

I dropped a set of these just for the fact that I was never in my rep range I wanted to be with the fourth one so I said why bother?

*Supine Rows* RI 90
2 sets @ BW/10,9
1 set @ BW+10lbs/10
1 set @ BW+20lbs/8

still considering dropping a set here, but my back seems to be able to take it more so then my chest

*Rest-Pause DB Press* RI 5 Deep Breaths
50lb DBs/9x4x3

*Rest-Pause DB Rows* RI 5 Deep Breaths
Left arm 55lbs/9x6x4
Right arm 55lbs/8x6x3

*A) DB Curls* 2 sets @ 25lbs/8,8
*B) Bentover Laterals* 2 sets @15lbs/8,8

*Cable Crunches* RI 60
2 sets @ 115lbs/12,10

walked to the gym - 15 minutes
walked home - 15 minutes

all in all I was happy with this one, even for being a tab bit under the weather. I am thinking about dropping the last set on each rest-pause, but would that defeat the purpose of a rest-pause??


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> lol, yeah it's the latter. Brodeur is my favourite player, all time, funny though I don't like New Jersey as a team, I can't stand their style of play. I do cheer for them, but Ottawa (not just since their run last year, but before Hossa was traded) is my team.
> 
> it's just that Brodeur in my books is friggin awesome! lol



You should check out the piece that Chuck Klosterman wrote about rooting for players instead of teams, and how stupid it is to root for the same team for 20 years just because they play in your town.  I think you'd sympathize.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 1, 2007)

PreMier said:


> it wouldnt be fair.. i have already trippled my squat in the last 8 weeks.  thank god for muscle memory



hey man, good to see you around!

well slow down for us will ya?! lol

*Pylon* I'll have to look that up. from your avy I would guess your team is St Louis? might just be a lucky guess though, lol.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 1, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> I'll have to look that up. from your avy I would guess your team is St Louis? might just be a lucky guess though, lol.



That would be correct.  It's been a lean couple of years, but the puckheads in these parts are totally psyched about the start of the Paul Kariya era...


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah that was a great addition for them. with so many players on the move it's really hard to say who's gonna come out on top. I just can't wait for s few seasons when Crosby, Staal, Malkin, Whitney, Malone, and Fleury become mature as a team (everyone staying there that is) and probably being equivalent to the Oilers or Islanders of the 80s. it is definitely something to look forward to.

so for the couple of people who have their journal title in their sig, how did you get it there? whenever I tried, it showed up as the itself link...forgive me, sometimes I am computer illiterate.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 2, 2007)

The Pens are going to be fantastic.  Makes you wish Mario was still lacing them up.  (Of course, he never ruled out one last comeback, did he?)

To get your link in your sig, go to the first page of your journal and copy the link.  Then go edit your sig, type in what you want it to display, highlight that text, click on the hyperlink button (the Earth with the link in front) and past the link in the box.  Should be good to go.


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Scar!  For being under the weather, that workout looked pretty good!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 2, 2007)

*katt* thanks, I think it actually did me some good as odd as it sounds

10-02-'07 - A week of strength
*Vertical*

*Weighted Pullups* RI 150
6 sets @ BW+20lbs/3,4,4,4,4,3

these have not dropped too much since summer!

*Standing OH BB Press* RI 150
1 set @ 80lbs/6
4 sets @ 90lbs/4,4,4,4

I was limited with this weight, could have went higher probably to 110 but they don't have am Oly bar so the wrist motion at the top just before the press on the first rep is sketchy!

*Rest-Pause WG Lat Pulldowns* RI 30
135lbs/4x3x3

*Rest-Pause Weighted Dips* RI 45
BW+35/6 x BW+60/2x1

*Cable Chops* RI 60
2 sets @ 65lbs/8,8

*Cable Crunches* RI 60
2 sets @ 115lbs/11,10

walked to and from school 15 minutes each way.
forgot shrugs and forgot to stretch AGAIN!!

so I completely underestimated myself on the weighted dips, 60lbs was a little too much. I know for the r/p I waited like 30+ seconds but I thought since it was a high intensity r/p I could extend the rest a little longer. I wasn't even sure if I could do high intensity with a rest pause


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the explanation Pylon


----------



## Pylon (Oct 2, 2007)

Happy to be of service!


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

Good workout Scar.  I'm still in awe of those 115lb + cable crunches.  Also Weighted dips looking good.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 3, 2007)

Fantastic w/o's BRother Scar!!! Great job my Friend!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 4, 2007)

*goob* thanks man. they're not too impressive. take a look at PreMier's journal, he was doing them with around 180lbs I think..now that's impressive! thanks none the less though

*Arch* thanks alot! hope everything turns out great for you with the situation you are in! I know it will

so today is normally lower day, but remnants of my cold (funny nose, and still an annoying headache) are around. I am sort of mad at myself because my diet since the weekend as not been up to par and I am noticing a big change in energy. it doesn't help that I didn't eat for about 18 hours straight yesterday. I had a report due for a class today and I worked on it for 8 hours yesterday straight time, from 3pm til 11pm and only took a half hour break for a nap. I didn't even eat, so I am paying the price today.

I dunno why I didn't eat, I was honestly in a 'zone' and just ripped up (in a good way) my report, and just did not stop to eat. you can bitch me out, I know how dumb it was. I am going to try and get to the gym later today, then again tomorrow, then a 3 day holiday weekend, Thanksgiving. next week I am going to get back on the same diet track as before.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2007)

I feel your pain, man.  I'm in the same boat.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2007)

i have always had a pretty strong core, your doing awesome though.. keep up all the good work.

i have said it before on here and i will say it again, get some airborne and drink it 3-4x's a day.  will kill the cold in no time.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2007)

What is "airborne"?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2007)

Airborne Health | About Airborne


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, I'm going to pick some up today after work.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2007)

Airborne is good stuff, DOMS.  Works everytime for me.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2007)

I am most _certainly _on it.  I haven't slept for more than two hours at a time, and no more than 5 hours a night, for the last ten days.  I'm even taking a prescription antihistamine and decongestant.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2007)

they have a night time one too thats cider flavored.


----------



## goob (Oct 4, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> *goob* thanks man. they're not too impressive. take a look at PreMier's journal, he was doing them with around 180lbs I think..now that's impressive! thanks none the less though
> 
> I dunno why I didn't eat, I was honestly in a 'zone' and just ripped up (in a good way) my report, and just did not stop to eat. you can bitch me out, I know how dumb it was. I am going to try and get to the gym later today, then again tomorrow, then a 3 day holiday weekend, Thanksgiving. next week I am going to get back on the same diet track as before.


 
Agreed. 180lb crunches are pretty amazing.  I'll have to look at Premier's journal to see what other stuff he does.

Don't stress not eating.  I've quite often gone without eating for 8 hours when really busy, it's not great, but sometimes you just have too much to do.  Having said that, I'm not trying to put on any size/weight, so it was not as essential as it would be to a bulker.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 4, 2007)

*PreMier, Triple* I'll have to look into some of that Airborne stuff. is it just in any drug store, over the counter type stuff?

*DOMS* that sucks man, hopefully you're feeling better soon!

*goob* yeah, hypertrophy doesn't happen with lack of food, lol. today was a much better day though.

so I did get a workout in after a heaping bowl of oatmeal, which I think I have become addicted to, and a decent nap lol.

10-04-'07
*Lower*

*Wide Stance Back Squats* RI 120
1 set @ 135lbs/8
1 set @ 155lbs/7
3 sets @ 160lbs/5,5,5

so I found some 2.5lb plates like Triple Threat had mentioned and it helped a lot! even though it was only a 5lb increase, it seemed like more.

*RDLs* RI 180
warmup @ 135lbs/10
3 sets @ 205lbs/3,4,4
1 set @ 225lbs/2

not quite where they were for numbers before on strength, but I wont complain.

*Rest-Pause Stepups* RI 45
BW+70lbs/3x2x3

*Standing Claf Raises* RI 60
3 sets @ 160lbs/8,8,8

*Static Holds* RI 60
3 sets @ 70lbsx2/50 seconds, 45 seconds, 40 seconds

quite a bit of walking today, I'd say ~50 minutes of it.
stretched.

I was very pleased with my squats today, and also with my deads. my grip work was some of the best yet even with the heavy deads. even though hypertrophy is good and all when you gain size, you just can't beat the feeling of pushing the limit and ripping the shit outta that bar!


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

nice workout Scar.. I've been trying to do walkouts to get myself over the whole weight issue with back squats..

also,, I love oatmeal.. with blueberries and protein powder... it's the bomb man.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 5, 2007)

I like it with a big spoon of PB and some banana whey (or chocolate, in a pinch).


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 5, 2007)

katt said:


> nice workout Scar.. I've been trying to do walkouts to get myself over the whole weight issue with back squats..
> 
> also,, I love oatmeal.. with blueberries and protein powder... it's the bomb man.



back squats are, in my opinion, the most intimidating movement...that I do at least. do you have any 2.5lb plates at your gym, and try what Triple had mentioned to me?

10-05-'07
*Horizontal*

*Incline Bench Press* RI 150
1 set @ 115lbs/7
1 set @ 135lbs/3 -  *PR* nonetheless
3 sets @ 125lbs/4,4,5

went up in weight a bit too fast there, even though that is technically a PR!

*Weighted Supine Rows* RI 150
1 set @ BW+30lbs/5
1 set @ BW+35lbs/5
3 sets @ BW+45lbs/4,4**PR*,3

*Rest-Pause BD Bench Press* RI 30
60lbs x2/3x3x2

*Rest-Pause DB Rows* RI 30
Left arm @ 70lbs/5x4x3
Right arm @ 70lbs/5**PR*x4x4

*A) Hammer Curls* 
2 sets @ 35lbs/7,7
*B) Bentover Laterals* RI 60 
3 sets @ 20lbs/5,5

*Cable Chops* RI 60 
3 sets @ 65lbs/8,7,7

walked to and from school - 15 minutes each way


----------



## DOMS (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a great workout, man!

IMHO, Back Squats are the king!


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah we have 2 1/2's at our gym... I must have missed TT's suggestion... what was it?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 5, 2007)

*DOMS* thanks man! I am starting to appreciate the back squat more and more each time, I used to find them very intimidating though!

*katt* I said how I wanted to get my squats stronger, and he mentioned to me that maybe just adding 2.5lb plates on either side would gradually do the trick. what problems are you having with the squats anyway?


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2007)

Just the initial "weight on the shoulders" freakout...  P-funk suggested doing walk-outs & partials just to get used to the feel... I have to admit I'm not doing it as much as I should, but it is helping.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2007)

nice pr's! how tall are you, weight?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 5, 2007)

katt said:


> Just the initial "weight on the shoulders" freakout...  P-funk suggested doing walk-outs & partials just to get used to the feel... I have to admit I'm not doing it as much as I should, but it is helping.



ooh, okay...yeah adding extra weight wont really help the initial "weight on your shoulders" freakout lol. well keep at it! P-funk knows what he's talking about, and you said you think it is working!

*PreMier* thanks man! 5'6" .........weight.........................






137...that's what I am working on though!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 7, 2007)

played ball hockey for 60 minutes last night...nothing like having a sweet game of 3 on 3 bacll hockey at midnight! lol. it wasn't drunken ball hockey either, it was the only time we could book the "rink" for.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont like rest pauses with heavier weight. But your numbers are looking better all the time. Nice work buddy.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey, I LOVE rest/pauses LOL!!!

Hope all is well BRother Scar!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Double D* yeah, rest-pause heavy sets are tough! the sweat was pouring off me more with those than with lighter weights!

*Arch* hey man, good to see you! everything is going as good as it can be right now! I hope the same for you!

so this weekend.. I'll just say this...Thanksgiving...yup, so back to training tomorrow, and back on track with the diet too, turkey dinners are sooo damn good though. I did get some cardio in over the weekend though with the ball hockey and also some basketball so it wasn't all bad.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanksgiving?  Now?  What are you, Canadian?  

Oh, wait....


----------



## goob (Oct 9, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> ooh, okay...yeah adding extra weight wont really help the initial "weight on your shoulders" freakout lol. well keep at it! P-funk knows what he's talking about, and you said you think it is working!
> 
> *PreMier* thanks man! 5'6" .........weight.........................
> 
> ...


 

Don't worry too much.  I'm only 5'7(/8) and 145lb's.  You can still be pretty strong and not weigh much.  You're definately on the right track.
Patience young padawan.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Pylon*  lol, just kidding. 

*goob* yeah, that's true. I'd like to become a bit bigger and then after that just focus all my attention on strength really, and become one strong little guy! lol

10-09-'07 
*Vertical*

*Pullups* RI 75
4 sets @ BW/11,8,8,6

that strength session last week seemed to help a lot!

*Standing OH BB Press* RI 75
1 set @ 60lbs/10
2 sets @ 65lbs/10,8

didn't help this out too much. decided to drop the 4th set here because I wouldn't be in my rep range anyway

*Rest-Pause WG Lat Pulldown* RI 5 Deep Breaths
105lbs/10x4x3

*Rest-Pause Dips* RI 5 Deep Breaths
BW/12x6x3

*DB Shrugs* RI 45
2 sets @ 65lbs/10,10

*Cable Crunches* RI 45
1 set @ 105lbs/12
2 sets @ 115lbs/9,9

stretched.

all-in-all happy with this workout, and I needed it! after the weekend I felt like crap lol. I lowered all my RIs by 15 seconds and the sweat was pouring off me!

off to a lab now, so I'll get everyone's journals when I get out.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 9, 2007)

nice pressing bro


----------



## Pylon (Oct 9, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> *Pylon*  lol, just kidding.




Hey, I got nothing but love for our upstairs neighbors.  In fact, I claim to be a Canuck when I travel overseas.  It's just easier that way.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 10, 2007)

*PreMier* thanks man!

*Pylon* yeah I was just kidding. I have nothing against our neighbours downstairs either, except this one guy who lives in a large white house..hmmm: lol


----------



## goob (Oct 10, 2007)

That's a great workout.  I like your RI's on the WG Lat pulldowns.  5 deep breaths, that's got to hurt.  Nice OH pressing too.

Listening to a Canadian band, Arcade Fire as I write this.  Pretty unusual, but really good.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

Dayum Scar!

Looking really fucking strong in here! 

Good job.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 10, 2007)

*goob* thanks man! yeah the 5 deep breaths = about a 10 second RI, fun stuff

*Gazhole* thanks dude! what can I say - I'm awesome! ha, just kidding. but really though I did a week of strength and even though it was only a week, it helped out a few things quite a bit!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 11, 2007)

Getting to this stage took more than just a week, it takes dedication and patience, and you have both and thats why your results speak for themselves


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 11, 2007)

You're doing great. I still can't grasp the idea of rest-paused step-ups. Tough shit.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Gaz* thanks man. you're not without your patience and dedication either! 

*Witchblade* thanks Witch. yeah when I finish of the deads, I have a decent sweat on...finish the step-ups...different story! lol how are you feeling anyway?

10-11-'07
*Lower*

*Wide Stance Back Squats* RI 120
1 set @ 135lbs/8
1 set @ 155lbs/7
2 sets @ 165lbs/5,5
1 set @ 170lbs/4

these felt awesome today! getting better all the time.

*RDLs* RI 75
1 set @ 135lbs/10
3 sets @ 155lbs/8,8,7

so the shorter RI combined with an extra set of squats killed my deads, not nearly as strong as usual.

*Rest-Pause Stepups* RI 5 Deep Breaths
BW+40lbs/8x6x5

*Calf Press* RI 45
3 sets @ 270lbs/12,12,12

*Static Holds* RI 60
3 sets @ 75lb DBs/50 seconds, 43 seconds, 41 seconds

so I realized just today that the DBs I use for the static holds have always been 75lb ones...kinda makes me happy.

stretched.

ight now I am finding it very difficult to eat for gaining. I am contemplating one of two things; 1) buying a mass builder, but only taking a smaller portion so as not to overload on the Cals too much, or 2) not trying to build size right now. I am finding it so friggin hard to eat all the food I need to eat, my bookbag was full today with books and food, and it still isn't enough. probably not eating the right foods to gain, I really don't know.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

Great workout!

Nuts are small but high in protein and cals.  I assume that you carry some of those around?  Walnuts even have omega 3s.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2007)

or peanut butter(natty).  eat more calorie dense foods(fats).  post your diet for help


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 12, 2007)

I am not a big nut fan, the only nuts I eat are peanuts and they aren't really that great of a nut...my diet...I can give you a rough run down of my diet, where as I don't have the exact serving sizes.

Meal 1
-about 1.5 servings of oatmeal with some brown sugar, cinnamon and raisins
-2 wholes eggs and 2 egg whites
-small bowl of yogurt
-either a glass of chocolate milk or white milk

Meal 2
-sandwich (2 slices of honey cracked oat bread, 3-4 slices of shaved turkey, not the fake meat stuff, the real shaved turkey, mustard, mayo, and hotsauce)
-half to 3/4 of a cup of peanuts, with some raisins and some M&Ms
-Oatmeal to go bar, and All Bran bites

PostWO Meal
-whey protein shake (2 servings, ~45g of protein, 220Cals)
-banana
-yogurt

Meal 3
-another sandwich to hold me over until meal 4 because I am usually doing a lab of some sort until 5 or 5:30

Meal 4a)
-chicken breast with Shake n Bake coating
-side of either veggies and brown rice, OR some sort of pasta and brown rice
-either chocolate or white milk

Meal 4b)
-sometimes I have a pretty large plate of kidney beans instead of meal 'a'
-chocolate or white milk

Meal 5
-another protein shake with 2 servings, but with some sort of milk instead of water

I know it's not the best, but it's as good as I could do...plus I am looking to put on some size, so it doesn't have to be horribly clean.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 13, 2007)

I also might add about my diet, I figure my maintenance calories are only around 2000-2100

10-13-'07
*Horizontal*

*Incline Bench Press* RI 75
2 sets @ 105lbs/10,9
1 set @ 110lbs/7

*Supine Rows* RI 75
1 set @ BW/10
1 set @ BW+10lbs/10
1 set @ BW+20lbs/8

*Rest-Pause DB Bench Press* RI 5 Deep Breaths
50lb DBs/9x5x4

*Rest-Pause DB Rows* RI 5 Deep Breaths
Left arm - 55lbs/10x5x5
Right arm - 55lbs/10x6x5

*A) Hammer Curls* 
2 sets @ 30lb DBs/9,8
*B) Bentover Laterals* RI 60
2 sets @ 20lb DBs/7,7

*Cable Chops* RI 45
3 sets @ 65lbs/8,8,7

stretched.
walked around a bit today ~35 minutes.

I cut back 1 set on each of the first 2 movements in both upper days, except for the pullups. I guess in my opinion my pullups are lacking behind compared to the others, plus I have been finding myself very tired for a while after each workout, more so then normal.


----------



## goob (Oct 14, 2007)

Great work!  Those cable chops sure are fun - I take you mean woodchoppers?

The Rest Pause DB bench sounds rather tough, I hear that it is very good for increasing your bench.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey mate!

170lb on Back Squats???

Good job young man, good job indeed!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 15, 2007)

*goob* thanks man! yeah by cable chops, I mean woodchoppers. the DB press rest pause is tough, those last few reps are so hard to start off.

*Sam* welcome back! thanks a lot, yeah I have been training a little on the strength side for my squats, I am quite pleased with them actually.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 15, 2007)

Lookin Good my Friend, you liking those r/p's BRother Scar??? Great w/o's in here!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Arch* thanks man, and yes I am really enjoying the rest pauses, all thanks to you!

10-16-'07
*Vertical*

*Pullups* RI 75
4 sets @ BW/10,9,7,7

*Standing OH BB Press* RI 75
1 set @ 60lbs/10
2 sets @ 65lbs/10,9

*Rest-Pause WG Lat Pulldowns* RI 5 Deep Breaths
105lbs/8x6x3

*Rest-Pause Dips* RI 5 Deep Breaths
BW/12x6x3

*DB Shrugs* RI 45
2 sets @ 65lb DBs/10,10

*Cable Crunches* RI 60
1 set @ 115lbs/12
2 sets @ 125lbs/10,9

stretched.

felt good, but lately I don't have as much of a drive to get into the gym. usually I am pumped and ready for it, but the past week or so that drive has not been there.

will get to everyone's journal after my lab.


----------



## goob (Oct 16, 2007)

Superb wo.   Especially on the pullups.  You hit the same as me on the DB shrugs, that's what I was doing too.   Have you tried them unilateral, or on Hise style?  Both just as effective, although with the Hise's you can pile loads of weight on.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice workout Scar! Your shrugs are great. Im going for 140lb on my shrugs tomorrow too, but i use the machine cus i can't be arsed hauling the DB's off the rack. 

Is that cheating?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 17, 2007)

*goob* thanks man. my pullups are finally getting better, aside from squats that's the other exercise I want to get better at. I really don't know, just want to uni-lateral sounds interesting though, and Hise shrugs, is that when you put the bar on your back like a squat but then just raise your shoulders like a shrug?

*Sam* thanks Sam! my shrugs aren't bad, I always thought they weren't that great. no I wouldn't consider that cheating, you're still moving some sort of weight!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

very impressive scar ! hope you have better luck gaining weight man, i know how that goes. i was having trouble too. i use TrueMass now and love it, heres the facts:

3 scoops in 16oz water: 633 cals/17 fat/64 carbs/50 protein
3 scoops in 16oz skim milk: 833 cals/27 fat/86 carbs/68 protein

so maybe thats not what you want exactly, but its an idea. 

also, have you ever considered a pre-work out supplement? something like MRI's BlackPowder, BSN's N.O Xplode, or MT's naNO vapor. 
they could help you get that feeling to wanna go to the gym and tear shit up, and get a great work out even when you didnt expect to get one. maybe you dont care for supplements like that though, i know some dont which is fine. obviously they arent NEEDED, but i definitely think theyre nice to have on a day when you just dont feel like youre up to working out, or feeling a bit weak or tired.

anyways i will shut up, like your journal a lot so far, keep up the awesome work outs dude


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks Delusional, and welcome to my journal!

as for the supps, I am taking (well will be when I start lifting again next week) protein mass builder, whey, and BCAAs. I am not one to take many supps though, just the straight forward kind of ones. thanks though!

______________________________________________________________
*New Routine*
...I guess!

*Upper A*
1a) Bench Press 6/4

2a) Military Press 3/10,8,6
2b) Dips 3/10,8,6

3a) Incline Bench Press 3/10,8,6
3b) Pushups 3/10,8,6

4a) Cable Chops 2/8,8
4b) Bent Press 2/8,8

*Lower A*
1a) Squats 6/4

2a) Lunges 3/10,8,6
2b) 1-Legged RDLs 3/10,8,6

3a) Calf Raises 3/10,10,10
3b) Planks 3

*Upper B*
1a) Bentover Rows 6x4

2a) Pullups 3/10,8,6
2b) Supine Rows 3/10,8,6

3a) T-Bar Rows 3/10,8,6
3b) Stiff Arm Pulldowns 3/10,8,6

4a) DB Curls 2/8,8
4b) Incline DB Shrugs 2/8,8

*Lower B*
1a) Deadlifts 6x4

2a) Good Mornings 3/10,8,6
2a) Bulgarian Squats 3/10,8,6

3a) Static Holds 3

so that's my new layout, plan on doing that for 3-4 weeks and then switching it up for the heavy compounds at the beginning will change to something like 2/20, and the lighter supersets I will up the intensity and drop the volume. RIs for the supersets will be 60 seconds, and for the heavier sets, 120-150 seconds.

any suggestions are welcome! I know I have 3 horizontal pulling motions, but I wanted to balance out the heavy bench with a heavy row.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 18, 2007)

that looks like a good solid routine to me, i like it a lot. looks like itd be fun. also looks like you go to a gym huh? damn i want to do some supine rows but no way to do them here at home. 1 leg rdl's? those sound like theyd be rough, id probably hurt myself trying one haha. good luck with the new routine man.


----------



## goob (Oct 18, 2007)

Routine looks excellent Scar.  Well thought out and balanced.  Also its good to see you introduce Bulgarian squats - if you have'nt done them before - good luck.  A world of pain awaits.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2007)

thats a good template, you should enjoy it


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Delusional, goob, PreMier* thanks guys, I am really looking forward to starting this one. I am going to lay off the training for the rest of the week only for the fact I hate starting halfway through a split. so I'm just going to start from the beginning next Tuesday

just finished a midterm that I am pretty sure I owned! but for everything good comes something bad in that I also got a report I had written a few weeks ago, and did absolutely shitty on it. my conclusion: I suck at report writing!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey! Nice one on the midterm - when do you get the results for that?

That is one nice program! Great variety too. Are you looking forward to getting started on it? I hope you get your oomph back once this program starts!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice looking workouts, and the new routine looks great.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Sam* thanks Sam. I am unsure of when I'll get my mark back, probably sometime next week. although I found out that I messed up on a question. it asked for 4 different formulas (formulas in geology, who woulda thought! lol) and describe them, and I only gave 3, even though I knew 4..just read it wrong damnit! oh well, can't be perfect ALL the time haha.

*vortrit* hey man, welcome to my journal - thanks too!

I am going to be going to the gym tonight, screw not liking starting in the middle of a split, but I wanna get back at it!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 19, 2007)

I love the exercise selection you picked out for the new routine, it looks like itll be a lot of fun to do .


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I love the exercise selection you picked out for the new routine, it looks like itll be a lot of fun to do .



Ditto. That's a great template!!!


----------



## katt (Oct 19, 2007)

Workout looks great!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Gaz, vortrit* thanks a lot. it was fun!

*katt* welcome back! hope you had a good trip, and thanks!

10-19-'07
*Upper B - The Umph is Back Baby! I like what Gaz and DOMS do, so I'm giving my workouts a title.* 

*Bentover Barbell Rows* RI 120
1x135/4
2x145/4,4
2x155/4,3

*A) Pullups*
3xBW/10,7,6
*B) T-Bar Rows* RI 75
3x80/8,8,6

*A) Supine Rows*
3xBW/9,7,6
*B) Stiff-arm Pulldowns* RI75
3x85/8,8,6

*Incline DB Shrugs* RI 60
2x55/8,8

done in I'd say ~25 minutes.
walked around today too ~30 minutes.

so I completely over-estimated myself with all these supersets, after the heavy rows, so don't be surprised if the numbers drop a tad next time to get my range - also, superset of pullups and T-Bars

still, very happy with this routine, liking it a lot so far. decided to drop a set of the heavy at the beginning so it wont be too taxing at the end, and also dropped the curls because my biceps were feelin' it! maybe next time, still great workout.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> oh well, can't be perfect ALL the time haha.



thats because you arent me 

nice rows, i start mine today


----------



## Delusional (Oct 20, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> *Gaz, vortrit* thanks a lot. it was fun!
> 
> *katt* welcome back! hope you had a good trip, and thanks!
> 
> ...



looks like a good workout to me. yeah doing that in 25 minutes must have had you sweating some bullets  and did you do supersets the entire time??


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2007)

the 
A)
B) 
denotes a superset


----------



## Delusional (Oct 20, 2007)

PreMier said:


> the
> A)
> B)
> denotes a superset



gotcha. thats 2 things youve taught me now


----------



## goob (Oct 20, 2007)

Awesome workout Scar!  Especially the bent rows, 155 is kick ass, way better than my best efforts!   

Let me know how you do when you get to bent presses, and bulgarian squats.  The bent presses take a lot of balance, but even a small weight works you in other ways.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 21, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> *A) Pullups*
> 3xBW/10,7,6
> *B) T-Bar Rows* RI 75
> 3x80/8,8,6
> ...



OUCH!  

Both of these supersets look absolutely brutal! Good for you and im glad you got your mojo back!

Shame about the midterm, bloody formulas . . . . .  You'll still pass, i have faith! Just read the bloody question next time!


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 21, 2007)

Damn, I hadn't read your journal for a while and now I see how fast you've progressed! Great job!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 21, 2007)

I bet you'll be happy to be starting the new routine. Did you start it yet?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 21, 2007)

*PreMier* lol. thanks man!

*Delusional* thanks bud, I had a pretty decent sweat on that's for sure.

*goob* thanks goob. I was surprised with the 155, because my PR is around 165, so it hasn't gone down much from the summer.

*Sam* yeah, they were pretty hard. my biceps are still paining me a little bit today yet. thanks! I'll make sure I read the question next time, I'm still happy though because I am pretty sure everything else on the midterm went very well

*Witch* thanks man, I have been progressing a bit, but my diet lately is what is keeping me back. how have you been?

*vortrit* thanks dude. yeah that was a trial run for part of my new routine, I didn't get to the gym yesterday because I had stuff to do, and I had a field trip today.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm doing pretty good. Still suffering from mono, but way less intense. I'm slowly easing back into training, just warm-ups and stretching for the most part.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 23, 2007)

sucks you're still sick, but good that it's not as bad. mono is some tough shit to kick, that is for damn sure!

10-23-'07
*Upper A - Damn that fucker in the grey shirt!*

*Bench Press* RI 120
Bar x/10
1x135/4
1x145/4
1x155/4
2x160/3,2

*A) Standing OH BB Press*
3x60/10,8,6
*B) Dips* RI 75
3xBW/9,7,6

*A) Incline Bench Press*
1x105/9
1x95/5
*B) Pushups* RI 75
2xBW/10,8

*A) Cable Chops*
2x65/8,8
*B) Bent Press* RI 60
2x15/8,8

stretched.
walked to and from school 15 minutes each way.

so 2 things made me mad today. FIRST I was no where near my goal of 3 sets of incline with 10-8-6 reps, even with only 95lbs, conclusion - switch the heavy bent over rows from Upper B, with the heavy bench on Upper A, because the heavy bench just taxed me for the rest of the workout. does that sound decent to you guys?

SECOND - my last set of incline, which would have been a third set but I didn't put it in because it was just weak, I lowered the bar and just lost concentration and strength and dropped it on my chest. there was this stupid fucking idiot on a machine in front of me who saw me, because I looked right at him, that just sat there and let me struggle with it!! like what the fuck you stupid dip-shit?! whenever I see someone who's struggling like that I rush over to help because it can get rather dangerous. I seriously felt like kicking his ass after, I know that's a little extreme but I was pissed. same guy I see there a lot that whenever he walks by me he just gives me this look like "what the hell are you looking at?" - that's my rant for the day. 

other then that, it was a good workout, but changing the heavy bench with the rows.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2007)

keep the routine the same.. heavy bench first, then use DB's on incline next time so this doesnt happen.. really looking at this though, i think you are doing too much volume, but thats just me


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice looking workouts. A lot of the time I will rotate Barbell and Dumbbell for Incline and flat.

For example.

Barbell Bench
Dumbbell Incline Bench

then next time

Dumbbell Flat Bench 
Barbell Incline Bench.

You get the idea, but that's just me, and I have not been real good about it lately.


----------



## goob (Oct 23, 2007)

Aesome job Scar!  How do you like Bent Presses?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 23, 2007)

*PreMier* great idea man, I'll do that next time, thanks! I find I need to dish myself a little more volume. early this year I was doing a lower, but high rep (8-10) volume and it didn't really do much. I'm trying to get some metabolic work and at the same time, work for some hypertrophy. I'll keep that in the back of my mind though for sure.

*vortrit* thanks man. I'll keep that in mind too, although I'm a strict routine guy that doesn't like to change things around each week too much. thanks though, it is a really good idea

*goob* thanks! I have to say I really liked the bent presses, I felt it a lot in my shoulder, but also good balance is a definite key.


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

what's a bent press?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 24, 2007)

katt said:


> what's a bent press?



I'll have to look that up when I get home from school. somewhat hard to explain in words.


----------



## goob (Oct 24, 2007)

Glad to hear you enjoyed them scar.  I dare say you could probably go heavier than 15lb's on them, but don't push it, as you can probably tell, they could be potentially destructive.

Katt: Bent Press


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow - the Bent Press looks sooooooo cool! Might have to practice that one before trying it in the gym though!


----------



## katt (Oct 24, 2007)

hmmm... that's really a different move..  I think I may have to try that one also... 

The bending down part looks a little hard.. kind of like it would hurt.


----------



## goob (Oct 24, 2007)

It's not as bad as you think, bizzarely, it was the top of my leading legs glute that gave me problems, due to the stretch.  Other wise I've not hurt myself at all doing them yet (touch wood...).

Great movement, hits shoulders, lats, obliques, triceps.......a little bit dangerous though, use DB's to start.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> my last set of incline, which would have been a third set but I didn't put it in because it was just weak, I lowered the bar and just lost concentration and strength and dropped it on my chest. there was this stupid fucking idiot on a machine in front of me who saw me, because I looked right at him, that just sat there and let me struggle with it!! like what the fuck you stupid dip-shit?!



Perhaps a 50 lb dumbbell dropped on his foot would make him see the error of his ways?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 24, 2007)

*goob* thanks spotting me on that link! looks like you might have started something here with the bent presses, eh?

*Sam, katt* it's definitely worth trying for sure! I liked it a lot, everything felt decent, but I can see what goob meant when he said it could go bad!

*Triple*  yeah I'm sure he wouldn't think twice about not helping me, or anyone else for that matter, again! lol

so today was supposed to be Lower A, but I have just been so damn busy with school work this week, it's crazy! 3 labs, 2 midterms this week, and a major mapping project due next week, the gym might have to take a back seat to those things for a while.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 24, 2007)

hey man. those things are more important obviously, rest up in the meantime and come back strong. good luck with all your school work, i feel sorry for you  lol. your workouts are looking good so far though ! youll get that incline bench press next time


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> *vortrit* thanks man. I'll keep that in mind too, although I'm a strict routine guy that doesn't like to change things around each week too much. thanks though, it is a really good idea



I was mostly talking about second day loading stuff planned into your routine. As long as your comfortable with what your doing, and getting results, it don't really matter though.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 25, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> *goob*
> so today was supposed to be Lower A, but I have just been so damn busy with school work this week, it's crazy! 3 labs, 2 midterms this week, and a major mapping project due next week, the gym might have to take a back seat to those things for a while.



Hey Scar - school comes first, then workouts. There's nothing worse than trying to rush a training session because you're trying to get home to work. I know, i've been there!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Sam* yeah it sucks eh? usually what happens with me is that I don't rush my workout, and then I am crammed for time with studying lol. either way it doesn't turn out well. there is ultimate frisbee tonight and I want to play so bad, but I have my last midterm tomorrow decisions! decisions!

I more than likely wont go, even though I want to, and everyone was like "come on..come out to frisbee tonight"


----------



## Pylon (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey, a little study break now and then is good for you.  Lets your brain reset.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Pylon* yeah, it also paid off dividends on the exam too! go figure, eh?

10-27-'07
*Lower A - Midterms are over, so let the ghouls come out to play!*

*Back Squats* RI 120
1x135/4
1x155/4
1x165/4
1x170/4
1x175/4**PR*

these felt very good today! I need to go up in weight where as the 175x4 was not as hard as I was expecting. very pleased with that!

*A) Lunges*
3xBW+40/9,7,7
*B) Bent-knee Good Mornings* RI 60
3xbar/9,10,9

the good mornings really hurt the back. nothing like having a bar resting right on your spine! also, that would technically be a PR because it was the first time I have ever really done them.

*A) Calf Press*
3x315/10,10,10
*B Planks* RI 45
3xBW/55sec, 55sec, 60sec

forgot to stretch.
walked to and from the gym - 15 minutes each way.

all in all I am very happy with that workout, even though it doesn't look like much I was sweating bullets!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice workout. Congratulations on you PR.

They have pads I use at the gym to put on my bar for good mornings, so I never just put the bare bar right onto my back.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> *the good mornings really hurt the back. nothing like having a bar resting right on your spine! *


*

Try experimenting with different bar positions.  It shouldn't be hurting your back.

And good job on the PRs, too.*


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 27, 2007)

Lookin Good Brother Scar, keep at it my Friend!!! Have to let my journal go for a while, things are too insane right now!!! Will be back in when I can to cheer ya on my Friend!!!

GOD speed you and yours!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

I always hold the bar with my hands fairly close together so that my traps take most of the bar so it doesnt actually bounce of my spine.

Still an awesome workout though dude, congrats on the PR!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 27, 2007)

yea, get bigger traps and leave the pads for the pussies!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 28, 2007)

PreMier said:


> yea, get bigger traps and leave the pads for the pussies!



Can ah get an amen-ah!?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 28, 2007)

*vortrit* I tried using some clean towels, but it didn't help. thanks!

*Triple* thanks man. it wasn't hurting my back as in I had pain there from the movement, but only where the bar was resting on my spine.

*Arch* thanks a lot! no worries Arch, sometimes it can't be helped. I hope everything is 100% fine for you and your family very soon.

*Gaz* thanks dude. yeah I tried flexing my traps and it seemed to help a bit, but it was awkward having them flexed like that for the whole set. it still worked though.

*PreMier*  it's definitely on my list that's for sure.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 28, 2007)

awesome workout scar ! yeah the good mornings also hurt my back so i know what you mean. just hurts right where its resting but ive started to get used to it. congrats on your PR, looking good bro keep it up


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmm, try less flexing them, and just moving your arms to a position where they just automatically press against the bar?

Maybe im talking shit, i dunno, lol


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 30, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Maybe im talking shit, i dunno, lol



Most likely . . .  .   j/k

Scar - use the pad if you need it. Good Mornings are a great exercise but (i feel) take alot of focus to stop from rounding the back. Anything that distracts you from that focus should be avoided IMO.

I use a pad


----------



## 1quick1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Looking good man


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> *vortrit* I tried using some clean towels, but it didn't help. thanks!



Maybe you should try dirty towels. Just kidding.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Gaz* I'll give that a try next time. I was messing around with hand positions last night (yup, left myself open there!) and I think I found one that would help

*Sam* I would use a pad, the only thing is that they have none at my gym

*1q1* hey man, you seem a little familiar..have we met before? lol. thanks!

*vortrit* lol, yes that might help...(no)

10-31-'07
*Upper B - As soon as I start making titles, I stop because I can't think of anything good*

*Bentover BB Rows* RI120
1x135/4
2x145/4,4
2x155/3,3

*A) T-bar Rows*
1x 1 plate +35/10
1x 2 plates/8
1x 2 plates +10/6
*B) Pullups* RI 60
3xBW/9,5,5

*A) Supine Rows*
2xBW/10,8
1xBW+10/6
*B) Stiff Arm Pulldowns* RI60
2x75/10,8
1x85/6

*Incline DB Shrugs* RI 45
2x55s/8,8

I seriously needed this workout. 2 of my midterms were returned today, the one I thought I did well on I did do well on...the other, it destroyed me! it destroyed everyone in the class as a matter of fact, so what should that tell the prof? well he made us do it again, not marking it this time, but in lab today made us do it again, then made us do something else that was due at the end of class, then gave us another assignment due next week! he's a hell of a teacher when you're actually out in the field, but put him in the classroom and he's shit, yet he's mad at us? - that pisses me off.

on top of everything, I don't understand what we did in the lab today.

I forgot I normally use RIs of 75 instead of 60 which caused my pullups to suffer.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2007)

I hated two particular types of teachers.  Those that were bad and didn't realize it.  And those that had to "win".  Sorry to hear you got a shitty teacher.

Good job on forcing in the solid workout!


----------



## goob (Oct 30, 2007)

Awesome rowing scar.  Looks like you are pretty strong all over in pull workouts.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 30, 2007)

*DOMS* yeah, I hear that. makes me wonder why sometimes? thanks though, I needed that workout bad.

*goob* thanks goob. I have to agree my pulling is far better than my pushing.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 30, 2007)

Yup, had my share of bad teachers too.  Can't fix em.  Just feel better about knowing you will out earn them your first year after graduation.  Probably.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 31, 2007)

nice workout bro, you sore yet? haha


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Pylon* yeah, can't be helped I guess. just have to learn how to deal with it.

*PreMier* thanks man. yeah my rear delts and lats are feeling it today!

10-31-'07
*Lower B*

*RDLs* RI 120
1x185/4
2x205/4,4
2x225/4,3

*A) Leg Press*
3x270/8,9,9
*B) 1-Legged RDL* RI 60
1xBW/10 each leg
2xBW+25/8 each leg**PR*

I know, I know, RDLs then 1-LRDLs in the same workout. my glutes are fried! I plan on changing this around though, I am going to switch my Lower A superset with my Lower B superset that way I am not doing 2 RDLs in the same workout. 

*Cable Crunches*
2x115/10,10
1x125/8

*Static Holds*
3x75lb DBs/50 seconds, 45 seconds, 45 seconds

stretched.
did a very long farmer walk on the way home with groceries 2.5kg bag of oats, cheese, and yogurt in one hand, 4 litres of milk and eggs in the other, ~250m walk.

so I am not sure what is wrong with me. I have this sweating problem where as some days I sweat like crazy, and other days nothing at all. this week so far has been a no-sweat week in the gym, even though I am at the same intensity I don't get a good sweat on. this might sound dumb, but does that REALLY matter? I mean we eventually get used to our workouts, but this is only the second or third week.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm the same way.  I used to judge my workload by the amount of sweat.  Now I do it by the amount of nausea.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2007)

RDLs and 1LegRDLs in a single session? HAMDEATH!

Lol, nice going, i second the comment up there - your pulling strength all round is awesome.

And dont sweat the sweat thing (har har) i think theres other factors in it other than workload. Sometimes im drowning in it and other times its just a light smattering, i seem to sweat more when im tired...


----------



## goob (Nov 1, 2007)

Great job.   Deadlifting especially, and those cable crunches are hardcore.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 1, 2007)

The sore rear delts and your pull/push ratio lead me to believe you have a very healthy shoulder girdle.  

That isn't something I could say of most bodybuilders.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 1, 2007)

sweating like a whore in church? 

i cable crunching the stack now, you better catch up


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice work out. Good looking cable crunches!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Pylon* lol, yeah now I am realizing that the amount of sweat doesn't indicate a good workout.

*Gaz* thanks man! yeah my glutes and hams are still feeling it today. worse than yesterday actually.

*goob* thanks dude, out of the big 3 deads are probably my best, even though they aren't superb.

*Witch* really? I did not know that. do me a favour and become a PT with many certs when you're older, or perhaps a great physio doctor, something of the sort, you definitely could!

*PreMier* lol...I'm working on it man, give me some time and I'll give you a run just kidding...hopefully though!

*vortrit* thanks

11-02-'07
*Upper A - Why do people wear weightlifting belts when they are only working arms??*

*Bench Press* RI 120
1x135/4
1x145/4
1x155/4
1x160/3
1x165/2

*A) Standing OH BB Press*
3x60/10,8,6
*B) Dips* RI 75
3xBW/9,7,6

*Incline DB Press* RI 75
3x35lb DBs/8,8,7

*A) Cable Chops*
2x75/8,8
*B) Bent Press* RI 60
2x20/8 each side, 7 each side

walked home - 15 minutes.

so I decided to scrap the idea of supersetting incline bench press with pushups, and just stick to the incline DB press. my shoulders are absolutely dead after that workout, and I don't want to do any damage or anything.


----------



## goob (Nov 2, 2007)

Excellent job dude.  I see those bent presses are creeping up.  Kudos for doing them at the end of the workout, takes balls, as they have a high destructive potential!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 2, 2007)

Great looking workout!


----------



## katt (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice wo scar!!    The people that wear the belts while doing arms??  They probably are the same people that walk around with the ILS syndrome..


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 3, 2007)

*goob* thanks man. yeah I'm really liking the bent presses too. after all the pressing, and then those yesterday - everything was done!

*vortrit* thanks dude

*katt* thanks! yeah some people at the gym crack me up, and pardon me if I sound stupid, but what is ILS?

today was supposed to be a gym day, but a hurricane landed just off the coast of Nova Scotia and I really don't feel like walking any amount in the pouring rain and 100km/hr winds. yeah I know, call me a wuss - if it goes away by tomorrow, I'll hit up the gym then that's for damn sure!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 3, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> what is ILS?



It stands for Invisible Lat Syndrome.

People who have this walk around with their arms held out from their sides as if their lats are so big that their arms can't hang down normally.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 3, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> today was supposed to be a gym day, but a hurricane landed just off the coast of Nova Scotia and I really don't feel like walking any amount in the pouring rain and 100km/hr winds. yeah I know, call me a wuss - if it goes away by tomorrow, I'll hit up the gym then that's for damn sure!



So you're getting pelted too?  It's pretty nasty here with lots of wind.  Not too much rain so far, but it's expected to get worse.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 3, 2007)

Huh....It's sunny and in the 60s here.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 3, 2007)

i would still walk to the gym.  just naked, so my clothes wouldnt get wet


----------



## goob (Nov 3, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i would still walk to the gym. just naked, so my clothes wouldnt get wet


 
Remember what happend last time you did that....


----------



## PreMier (Nov 3, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 3, 2007)

Damn, PreMier...i think its time for a cut. Seriously.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd like to go to college for Personal Training, but they don't have that in Holland.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 4, 2007)

leave for a day + a power outage and look at my journal. 

 just kidding

that sucks Witch, might have to travel abroad?? Germany or a place like that have any good schools I wonder for that?


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 4, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> So you're getting pelted too?  It's pretty nasty here with lots of wind.  Not too much rain so far, but it's expected to get worse.



it was really bad here early in the afternoon to evening, then calmed down around midnight, then at around 4-5am got crazy again and we lost power. 

the waves were HUGE. for those of you who don't know Halifax is right on a harbour to the Atlantic, and the waves coming in were crazy. crashing in right over the waterfront docks and everything.


----------



## goob (Nov 5, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> leave for a day + a power outage and look at my journal.
> 
> just kidding
> 
> that sucks Witch, might have to travel abroad?? Germany or a place like that have any good schools I wonder for that?


 
Haha, I doubt Witch believes in it, but there is a supposidly no love lost between the Dutch and the Germans.


----------



## goob (Nov 5, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> it was really bad here early in the afternoon to evening, then calmed down around midnight, then at around 4-5am got crazy again and we lost power.
> 
> the waves were HUGE. for those of you who don't know Halifax is right on a harbour to the Atlantic, and the waves coming in were crazy. crashing in right over the waterfront docks and everything.


 

So, where were you with the surfboard and drysuit??????????


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I'd like to go to college for Personal Training, but they don't have that in Holland.




Seems like that would make it a good market in which to work.  What kind of money does a PT make there?  If there's no school and the money is good, maybe out of country schooling (or online maybe?) would be a great investment.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 5, 2007)

goob said:


> So, where were you with the surfboard and drysuit??????????



 I don't do surfing, mainly for the part that I don't swim...not so much as I don't, as it is I can't. I have no floating ability whatsoever, it's odd and makes it hard to swim.

I'll get to everyone's journals when I can, homework is a bit tight right now.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 5, 2007)

goob said:


> Remember what happend last time you did that....


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 6, 2007)

11-06-'07
*Upper B*

*Bentover BB Rows* RI 120
1x135/4
2x145/4,4
2x155/4,4

*A) T-bar Rows*
1x1.75 plates/10
1x2 plates/8
1x2.25 plates/6
*B) Pullups* RI 75
3xBW/8,6,5

*A) Supine Rows*
2xBW/9,7
1xBW+10/6
*B) Stiff-arm Lat Pulldowns* RI 75
2x75/10,8
1x85/6

*Incline DB Shrugs* RI 60
2x55lb DBs/8,8

stretched.
walked to and from school - 15 minutes each way.

was not a good day at school today. was feeling good after the workout but then after my lab today

I guess a bonus is that I have gained 4lbs in the past 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2007)

Shitload of pulling there, very nice. I like the Vert/Hori pairings aswell


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice job Scar.


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice looking workout Scar!   You've gained 4 pounds!! Awesome!!


----------



## goob (Nov 7, 2007)

Great job Scar!  You're pull days rock.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> I guess a bonus is that I have gained 4lbs in the past 2-3 weeks.



Nice.  Any visible changes in the mirror?


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Gaz* thanks. yeah I like the supersetting of hor/vert movements.

*Pylon* thanks!

*katt* thanks, yeah kind of funny, anyone else would probably be upset if they gained 4lbs

*goob* thanks man, pulling days are by far my best/favourite that's for sure.

*Triple* thanks TT. I've noticed a decent change with my upper back, and biceps. also a pretty decent change in my quads/glutes and hams.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 7, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> I guess a bonus is that I have gained 4lbs in the past 2-3 weeks.



nice workout fat man


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 8, 2007)

PreMier said:


> nice workout fat man



 thanks. it's all muscle I tell ya!..well I am hoping.

so today was Lower A, I know I am sporadically doing each upper/lower split with no strict set day but I have been really busy lately and trying to get workouts in when I can, and I haven't done my Lower A in a while.

11-08-'07
*Lower A*

*Wide Stance Back Squats* RI 120
1x135/4
1x155/4
1x165/4
1x175/4
1x185/4**PR*

so I was busting through the squats like hot cakes! I added 10lbs to my PR for 4 reps, so I'm thinking I could go even higher.

*A) 1-Leg RDLs*
1xBW/10 each leg
2xBW+25/9 each leg, 8 each leg
*B) Leg Press* RI 60
3x270/10,9,8

*A) Calf Press*
2x270/12,12
1x315/10
*B) Planks* RI 60
3xBW/65 seconds, 60 seconds, 50 seconds

walked home - 15 minutes.

I was very happy with this workout, I even lowered the RIs on the supersets by 15 seconds and it didn't phase me one bit. completely in the zone for this workout.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 8, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> I was very happy with this workout, I even lowered the RIs on the supersets by 15 seconds and it didn't phase me one bit. *completely in the zone for this workout.*



Don't you just love it when that happens?! Seriously good job on the squats there Scar. Im thinking of doing a session where i just add more and more weight to the bar for squats and deads until it falls apart. Im not that keen on the idea of doing a 1RM, but maybe a new 5RM would be good, just out of interest, then i can do it again in 6 months time. Have you ever done anything like that?

And congrats on the 4lb weight gain. And yeah - id be gutted!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice job, and congrats on the PR!


----------



## goob (Nov 8, 2007)

Great work scar!  PR's, planks and powerful leg pressing.  All points to a tip-top session....


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2007)

nice pr.. i better get my act together before you catch me


----------



## vortrit (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice PR. Way to go.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 9, 2007)

PRs and 4 extra pounds, that's great!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Sam* no, I've never tried something like that. sounds like it would be quite tough to do, and thanks.

*Pylon* thanks, yeah I was very happy with the PR. I never would have thought when I first started squatting that I would be there.

*goob* thanks man. yeah I must say that was probably one of the best workouts I have had in a while.

*PreMier* thanks man. I don't think you have anything to worry about by the looks of your last squat session!

*vort* thanks

*Witchblade* thanks man, yeah the PR and +4lbs is a boost in the ol' confidence!

went to a tsunami lecture last night at school which was extremely interesting. a world leading expert on tsunamis, John Clague, teaches at Simon Fraser University in British Columbia and came over here to give a talk about his work. it was a great lecture.

workout comes tonight, had some school work I wanted to finish up before the weekend.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 10, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> went to a tsunami lecture last night at school which was extremely interesting. a world leading expert on tsunamis, John Clague, teaches at Simon Fraser University in British Columbia and came over here to give a talk about his work. it was a great lecture.



That sounds really interesting Scar! Isn't it amazing how even minor shifts under the ocean can have such a dramatic impact hundreds of miles away? 

Amazing and terrifying, of course


----------



## goob (Nov 10, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> That sounds really interesting Scar! Isn't it amazing how even minor shifts under the ocean can have such a dramatic impact hundreds of miles away?
> 
> Amazing and terrifying, of course


For some reason, this made me think of this.  Looks awesome fun...





YouTube Video


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh, that is so cool!

The music is quite funky too - its like 'yeah, that looks quite easy', until you try to stand up the following day and realise your knees are locked in place!

Very, very, very cool though!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 11, 2007)

that video is crazy!

so I have been not in the gym in the past few days. I bought this new game last week, didn't play much this week and then just went at it this weekend. it's rather addictive!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 12, 2007)

so back to the grind today. went out to loosen up last night, drank a little and got my groove on. it was a good time that was really needed. 

now the weights are really needed.


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> so back to the grind today. went out to loosen up last night, drank a little and got my groove on. it was a good time that was really needed.
> 
> now the weights are really needed.


 
Sweet.   Drank a little?  What's that 8+ beers, few JD's, couple of B52's????

Always fun to cut loose...


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 13, 2007)

*goob* yeah somewhere around there. a little bit more vodka and tequila though

11-13-'07
*Upper B - Back at it!*

*Bentover BB Rows* RI 120
2x135/4,4
2x145/4,4
1x155/3

strength is a little lower, I blame it on the not much sleep weekend + not having been to the gym in a good 5 days.

*A) T-bar Rows*
1x1.75 plates/10
1x2 plates/8
1x1.25 plates/6
*B) Pullups* RI 75
3xBW/8,5,5

*A) Supine Rows*
2xBW/10,8
1xBW+10/6
*B) Stiffarm Pulldowns* RI 75
2x75/10,8
1x85/6

*Incline DB Shrugs* RI 60
2x55lb DBs/8,8

stretched.

not a bad workout, not my best pulling workout ever, but it wasn't horrible. a few things I think I could go up in weight in, like the T-bars and stiffarms.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks like a fairly decent workout. I like the incline shrugs. I haven't done them in forever.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks pretty awesome to me, man. You need to drink more next time


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice T-bars Scar!

I really should add them to my next program! 

You seem to have been doing Supine Rows for like, forever! Aren't you bored of them by now?


----------



## goob (Nov 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Looks pretty awesome to me, man. You need to drink more next time


 
2nd'ed, looks like a pretty awesome job to me.  Those supines are hard.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 14, 2007)

*vortrit* thanks man. yeah this is the first time I have done them and like really like them.

*Gaz* thanks dude. yeah next time, I'll throw some Jagerbombs in at the beginning, 

*Sam* thanks Sam. yeah I have been, but I find out of all the pulling movements I do, supines hit my back the best - well, besides pullups.

*goob* thanks. Supines aren't bad, once you get used to them. my pulling is my best thing, so that could be why.


----------



## katt (Nov 14, 2007)

I haven't tried those Supines yet...     maybe I should put them in on my next change up...


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 14, 2007)

*katt* supines are definitely where it's at if you have not tried them yet!

11-14-'07
*Lower B*

*RDLs* RI 120
1x205/4
3x225/4,3,4
1x230/3

these felt really good tonight, I could have got 235 but didn't want to sacrifice form.

*A) Bent-knee Good Mornings*
3x45 (bar)/9,9,10
*B) Lunges* RI 60
3xBW+50lbs/9,8,8

*Cable Crunches* RI 45
1x115/12
2x125/10,10

*Static Holds* RI 60
3x75lb DBs/50 seconds, 40 seconds, 40 seconds

walked home - 15 minutes.

I was pleased with my deads tonight, I am not 100% sure but the 230 MIGHT be a PR, I could check through my last journal and see, but I am too lazy. plus I really don't think it is lol. 

GMs are still killing the ol' spine when the bar sits on it. I just got so frustrated with them tonight that I just went through the pain. I know I could go up in weight, but then that's just more weight. I also had to do them from the bench press because both squat racks were being used.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2007)

Solid workout, man!

You made a good call about the RDLs.  Better safe than sorry on those mofos. 

How are the GMs hurting your spine?  Are you referring to your neck?


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks man, deads are not to be messed with!

I don't have huge traps, so right at the base of my neck, kind of between my traps on either side, is where it sits and hurts because there is nothing between my spine and the bar. my spine isn't protruding out of my back or anything, lol, it's just that the only thing separating my spine and the bar is the skin.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2007)

Have you tried using a towel?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice work. Great job on the RDL.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Have you tried using a towel?



yeah a buddy of mine mentioned that...I might give it a try next time, thanks.

*vortrit* thanks man


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 15, 2007)

Or maybe hold the bar a bit further down your back??


----------



## goob (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh, shit!  Nice RDL's and crunches are off the fucking scale!

Great job!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Sam* yes, that might be a good idea too, thanks!

*goob* thanks man, I was very happy with my RDLs. might have had a little help from a cutie in front of me, if you catch my drift 



so today was meant to be my lower quad dominant, but me and some friends from school went across Nova Scotia to the Bay of Fundy to a pretty renown (sp?) place in NS to go hiking at Cape Split. 2.5 hour hike each way, through the forest and along the coast, on the edge of 50+ metre high cliffs in a few parts. excellent trek I have to say, cardio and leg workout all rolled into one.

at one point at the end of the hike me and a couple buddies wanted to climb down through this gully. wasn't the best idea we ever had. being the exploring type, geology hammer in my hand I wanted some rock samples lol. well the gully walls rose above us about 40 metres only halfway down, and the lowest point we were able to make it was probably 60-65 metres from the top. the journey up proved to be almost deadly because it was snowing a tad bit and the ground was muddy part way up. the adrenaline was flowing and my legs never worked harder! scary at the time, had a good laugh and a feeling of accomplishment at the end though. nothing like having the feeling of rolling down a gully 80 metres down into the ocean. I am pooped!

so that's my story for the day, haha.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 17, 2007)

oh yeah, I'll probably get some pics up when my friend sends them.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 18, 2007)

here are the pics. the one of the gully we climbed down does not give justice to how crazy it was.

the pic at the end I thought looked really cool with the rays from the sun over the water.

and I just realized this is the first time I've posted a picture of my on here, well I am the guy in the green hat, the shortest one lol.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 18, 2007)

That place looks damn nice!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

Ditto, thats definitely worth the effort in getting there.


----------



## goob (Nov 19, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> here are the pics. the one of the gully we climbed down does not give justice to how crazy it was.
> 
> the pic at the end I thought looked really cool with the rays from the sun over the water.
> 
> and I just realized this is the first time I've posted a picture of my on here, well I am the guy in the green hat, the shortest one lol.


 
Cool. Looks like the rugged costal land of Ireland or Scotland.  Also looks bloody freezing.


----------



## katt (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow - cool photos!    That looks like some crazy hiking!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks everyone, they're not glamorous sunny coastal pictures, but I hear it's an amazing spot in the summer. still it was different hiking to a place like that while it was snowing. 

so I think I am going to be on here less these next few weeks, and my workouts are probably going to be non-existent. I have an immense amount of work in the next 2 weeks, besides studying for finals, and as of right now my gym is going to have to take a back seat to school because I need to pull my socks up. I'll still be around posting occasionally in everyone's journals.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

Cool pics. That place looks really nice.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 20, 2007)

Aw Scar, those pictures are absolutely gorgeous! Especially looking down that gully - eek!! I love doing stuff like that, just climbing round, scrambling about, getting dirty then sitting on a rock and eating a home-made jam sandwich which was squashed flat in your backpack when you thought it would be funny to roll down a hill on your side! Ahh, good times!

That's a shame your not getting to the gym so much now, but studies always come first. Hope things don't get too manic!


----------



## the other half (Nov 20, 2007)

nice "little"  hike that you took, does look very chilly though.
good luck on the exams, the weight will still be there when you are finished.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2007)

Great pics.  Cliff diving anyone?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy turkey day, Scar!  

(I know, you already had yours, but you are still welcome to join us!)


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks everyone! welcome to my journal the other half and 

*Pylon* don't tempt me with another Thanksgiving! I hope everyone who celebrated Thanksgiving had a great one!

*Triple* cliff diving would be crazy, but that spot probably just a bit too windy, and the wind was blowing against the cliff face!

so it's been over a week since I was at the gym, my diet has been anything but good, and I feel weak/pathetic. on the upside I got a hell of a lot of work done that was well, much more important. I spent 2 or 3 nights working at school until about 12am, so sleep was also a factor. next week wont be much different.

hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 2, 2007)

so I had read everyone's entries in here, but just didn't get around to replying, and now they are erased, so thanks to everyone that did post, I appreciate the encouragement!


----------



## goob (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah , I think scar has just taken the crown from me as the biggest slacker around here......


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah I know, I feel lazy lately. I think I've not only taken the crown, but conquered many other lands under the new slackerism idealogy (sp?) I have started.

bad news is, my exams are next week, on 3 consecutive days, the gym I workout in turns into an exam writing room (it's a huge place, they use 3 or 4 basketball courts as the spot to write) and the weight room is right beside that, so they shut that down for the exams. I am in a dilly of a pickle.

I think I am just not going to do any weight training until after Christmas, because another obstacle is once I go home, the 1 and only gym around home does not sell 1 month memberships, only 6 months or a year. and I am not paying 12$ a session to go there for 30-45 minutes. I'm sorry, I'll shut up and stop making excuses now.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm sure you can find something to do at home. I mean anything would be better than nothing.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, Vort's idea is a good'un. 

Your program writing ability is great - can't you sort yourself out with a program to do that just involves bodyweight exercises?

Best of luck for the exams mate - we're all rooting for ya!


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 4, 2007)

yes, that is a very good idea vort I honestly never gave that a thought. I'll think of something!

*Sam* my program writing ability is alright, I owe it all to the info I pulled off this site, and from the people on it, thanks though!


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 9, 2007)

within a little over a week, I think should be back and doing some sort of physical activity. like vort had mentioned I am going to put together a routine of mainly BW exercises I can do at home. I do have a barbell and some DBs with interchangable weights at home, but the only problem is I don't have enough weight to do most of my exercises. 

some I can do with the BB and DB are probably:

DB rows
BB OH press (maybe, ceiling is a little low in the basement)
incline bench

I have nothing I can do for legs at all (maybe GMs?) so I am looking for any input on BW leg exercises. I think I'll be able to do pullups on the rafters in dad's workshop in the basement.

I'll come up with something good...so stay tuned!

I have been studying all week and exams start tomorrow...but I am feeling good about 2/3 of them!


----------



## katt (Dec 9, 2007)

Good luck with those exams Scar!   As far as legs you could do one legged squats, or even bw single leg lunges or step ups on a chair or something??


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks katt.

lol, as simple as step-ups are to do (equipment wise) I never even gave them a thought! and by single leg squats, do you mean something like a pistol or whatever they are called?


----------



## katt (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah you could do them with a leg out it front also.  What I was talking about was standing on a high chair or platform and doing them that way, so your leg that is not being worked goes to the side of the chair... it's a little more stable for me that way.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 10, 2007)

Those are some great ideas! I've just realised my gym at home is going to be shut for 2 full weeks (surely that's not allowed ), so i think i'll have a full week off, maybe only with some light jogging, then get stuck into the BW exercises for a week till i come back. 

Very best of luck to you for the exams Scar! I just know all your hard work will pay off! 

Let us know how you get on


----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2007)

Good luck on your exams. I have one this week. I wish I remembered to bring my book with me.


----------



## goob (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah nail those exams, then you can concentrate on getting fucked up for the holiday season.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks everyone.

the exams, weren't bad. 2/3 went well, 1 of the ones I thought I was going to do bad on went well, and 1 of the ones I thought I was going to do really well on went bad! he threw a COMPLETE curve ball at us for what we were expecting/what we were told for the final, which really pisses me off...how I wish my gym was open! (he didn't actually tell us what would be on it, he's just like "the final will be a map analysis like the previous 2 labs"....)

but now that I am done, I am going to be able to start working out again, once I get home for Christmas this weekend. so tonight I am going to devise 2 fullbody workouts, A and B and do them 3x a week

week 1 - a-b-a
week 2 - b-a-b

straight forward stuff.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 12, 2007)

YAY - Scar's back!!

Bet you're glad the exams are over huh? Now you can concentrate on enjoying your holiday!

It's nice to have you back mate


----------



## vortrit (Dec 12, 2007)

Good stuff. I'm sorry to hear about your final. I hate it when they do stuff like that. At least, you go another chunk of school out of the way.


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 12, 2007)

so this is my standard run of the mill fullbody, it might change depending on what I have to work with when I get home. circuit training is also the name of the game, after seeing katt do her thing with the fullbody circuit, it seems like a good way to get the metabolic work up, something good for Christmas break.

the rep range is going to be around 8, might go higher though. please forgive me if my movements seem to be all over the place, it is just that I am lacking the equipment to do some things, and have a lot to do others:

Workout A
1 legged squats
DB rows
stepups
pullups (if possible)
bent press
burpees
bent over laterals

RI 2-3 mins (maybe longer) then repeat

Workout B
good mornings
incline bench press
1 legged RDLs
standing OH press
Bulgarian squats
bench dips
pushups

RI 2-3 mins or longer, then repeat.

I know have 1 legged squats one day and Bulgarians the next, but I would be unable to do back squats without a squats rack. that and I'd have to change all the weights on the bar from the OH press which would be a pain - especially when you are trying to do a circuit! I have to admit, I am pretty pumped to get started!


----------



## goob (Dec 13, 2007)

Ohhhh....Your in for a world of pain.  When I did my turbo HIT workouts, they absolutely murder you.  There were times I could'nt lift my arms after a 20 minute no stop blast.

If you are REALLY desperate for pain, go for a 3-4 mile run straight afterwards........It's the most fucked I've ever felt.  A destroyer....

Also, Bulgarian squats- if you have'nt done them before........best of luck!!
A great movement, but extremely brutal......


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Scar...

Didja see the deal the Note pulled with the Ducks this week?  Thievery!


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 16, 2007)

*goob* I doubt I'd be able to do a 3-4 mile run by itself!

*Pylon* hey Py, how's everything? I know, that got a complete one sided deal there, MacDonald for Weight? a soon to be retiree for a young speedster?  lol.

*FINALLY BACK AT IT!!!*
Prisoner Squats - BW/10,10
DB Rows - 50/8,8
Stepups - BW/10,10
Pullups - BW/10,9
Bent Press - 25/8,6
Burpees - 10,10
Bentover Laterals - 10/10,10
Single Leg Calf Raises - BW/30,30
RI - 2-3 minutes between the circuits (second circuit is the second set of numbers)

so I haven't worked out in a month...and it sure showed! I was huffing and puffing after this one. let's just say, if you want to add a killer move to spice up a work - burpees! I almost puked when I was finished, and I still feel like I am going to puke. my pulling hasn't gone down too bad either. I tried the 1 legged squats, but I couldn't get a very good range of motion, so I switched to prisoner squats.

all in all, I am very happy...and it felt so damn good to be back!


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 16, 2007)

That's not bad at all! 10 Pull-ups is pretty damn good in fact and it's not even your 10RM.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> *Pylon* hey Py, how's everything? I know, that got a complete one sided deal there, MacDonald for Weight? a soon to be retiree for a young speedster?  lol.



Just an example of great management.  They knew the Ducks were going to be in trouble with Niedermayer coming back from retirement, both in roster and cap room.  They cut a slick deal and flat out stole that kid.  I hate to lose Weight (again), but what a move!  

It's OK to be a Blues fan again.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> *goob* I doubt I'd be able to do a 3-4 mile run by itself!
> 
> *Pylon* hey Py, how's everything? I know, that got a complete one sided deal there, MacDonald for Weight? a soon to be retiree for a young speedster?  lol.
> 
> ...



Youre crazy! Great CT session though, they kill you so much its awesome. Havent done anything like that for ages actually.

Welcome back dude, and whats more you did it with some sauce.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 17, 2007)

Killer workout there Scar!! Almost pissed myself when i saw the Burpees then read your comment - we used to have to do them before going on the water to race sprints, cus we didn't have much space to warm up. They are brutal!! Once, i was a bit over zealous and brought my legs up so fast i kneed myself in the chin - moron! 

Hows the pain today?


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 18, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> That's not bad at all! 10 Pull-ups is pretty damn good in fact and it's not even your 10RM.



thanks Witch. I was happy with them, I thought I'd be shooting for like 6 or so. I dunno how close that is to my 10RM though.



Gazhole said:


> Youre crazy! Great CT session though, they kill you so much its awesome. Havent done anything like that for ages actually.
> 
> Welcome back dude, and whats more you did it with some sauce.



gracias senor, that's the first circuit I have ever done and it was intense!



SamEaston said:


> Killer workout there Scar!! Almost pissed myself when i saw the Burpees then read your comment - we used to have to do them before going on the water to race sprints, cus we didn't have much space to warm up. They are brutal!! Once, i was a bit over zealous and brought my legs up so fast i kneed myself in the chin - moron!
> 
> Hows the pain today?



hey Sam, and thanks. burpees are brutal that is for sure! 

lol you must have been pumping those knees pretty good!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2007)

It's good to see you back in the game, man!

What the hell is a burpee?


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks DOMS, it feels good to be at it again.

these are burpees: YouTube - Jump Burpees


----------



## goob (Dec 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's good to see you back in the game, man!
> 
> What the hell is a burpee?


 
Burpees are hardcore, especially if like me you mistakenly thought you could do them in between HIIT sprints.   Never again.....

Missed your workout before, looking great for being off for a month!  20 Burpees inbetween is a cool idea, but tough....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2007)

I saw M&F has a variation this month.  It's a burpee that ends with a pull up.  Yikes.


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 21, 2007)

*goob* thanks man. in between HIIT sprints?!...ummm....uke:

*Py* I can't imagine burpees with a pullup at the end

so I haven't been exactly loyal to this program, I've been so busy lately 2 good buddies of mine are home from university and I haven't hung out with them since summer, so that and just being with my family is what I have been doing. 

BUT tonight I made up for it, my next door neighbor has an awesome pond for pond hockey, nets and lights included. so me and my cousin went up there tonight and shoveled it off for 2.5 hours and then played 2 hours of hockey. man pond hockey is awesome, especially on a cold and moonlit night...although we had the lights on.


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 23, 2007)

more exercise tonight...another 2 hours of pond hockey..man I LOVE winter/the hockey that comes with it...and Christmas!!!

I know it's early, but I probably wont be around tomorrow so...

*Merry* *Christmas* *Everyone*


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 24, 2007)

You too. Have fun.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry Crimbo and a Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy holidays, Scar!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year from Scotland, Scar!

All the best for 2008!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 1, 2008)

hey everyone, thanks for the happy holiday wishes and I hope you all had a Merry Christmas and an awesome New Year! mine was great, although I ate a bit more than expected, BUT sometimes it's good to let lose a bit. I don't think I put on much, if any weight (bad weight as in fat) so that's good

played some more pond hockey tonight, 2 hours of 3-on-3 which was awesome. 

*********************************************************

*NEW WORKOUT FOR 2008*

so I've been wracking my brain and came up with this new workout I am really pumped to start once I get back to my place in Halifax. it is as follows:

*Upper A*
Pullups
Unilateral DB Incline Press
DB Rows
Dips
Incline DB Shrugs
-maybe some core work?

*Lower A*
RDLs
Lunges
Hyperextensions
Calf Press
Planks
Cable Crunches

*Fullbody A*
Back Squats
Seated Cable Rows
_BB Complex_
-Split Squats
-OH Press
-Hang Cleans
-RDLs
-Bentover Rows

*Fullbody B*
Good Mornings
Bent Press
_BB Complex_
-Split Squats
-OH Press
-Hang Cleans
-RDLs
-Bentover Rows
Cable Chops

Week 1-2: 3x10
Week 3-4: 5x4
Week 5-6: 4x8
Week 7-8: 6x3

I don't have any flat bench in there, and I find it kind of odd, lol. oh well.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2008)

Man...it must be nice to get to play outside...or inside for that matter.  I haven't had the pads on in a couple of years.

Did you catch any of the game in Buffalo?  Good game, but I find it interesting that Crosby scored the winner in the SO.  I mean, the biggest star wins it in the first game with any real coverage in 2 years?  How convenient...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice looking routine. Looks like a lot of fun. I hope you had a great holiday season.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Py* yeah I don't get to play too much and it's a shame because I love it so much. you should strap those pads on and hit the pond! (or rink, whatever is closest!)

yeah, kind of funny with the lack of coverage, they would have definitely bought many more NHL fans if that had a more wide spread coverage. the only chanel I know it was broadcast on was CBC, what chanel did you watch it on? I did hear that hockey is slowly gaining popularity in the US, which is excellent. I say that because I think hockey is already as popular as its gonna get up here! 


thanks vort, it was a great holiday season!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 2, 2008)

here's something from nhl.com for you hockey fans out there:

ORCHARD PARK, N.Y. (AP) -The Buffalo snow and Sid the Kid's show: Call it the NHL's ultimate win-win.

Hockey not only stepped out of its climate-controlled arena New Year's Day, it totally left the building. Sure, the Winter Classic on Tuesday between Crosby's Penguins and the Buffalo Sabres was a gimmick, but it worked.

It worked for the 71,000-plus people inside snowy Ralph Wilson Stadium and for the curiosity seekers who tuned in on NBC. Snow heightened the visual scene on site and on television. When Crosby scored the winning goal in a shootout, the league's top player and drawing card took center stage in a driving storm.

"In an atmosphere like this, I think anyone - even just the average fan watching - has to be interested in something like that," Crosby said. "I think the game did a job of bringing that attention."

The game earned a 2.6 overnight rating and a 5 share on NBC, despite going up against several college football bowl games, the best ratings for a regular-season NHL game in more than a decade.

Only three seasons removed from the lockout that forced the cancellation of an entire hockey year, the NHL is trying. It is trying to find new ways to capture attention and create avenues to make new fans.

If nothing else, it was a sight to see.

"I'd love to do it again," Sabres coach Lindy Ruff said. "I thought it was very good for the game. It really brings you back to the roots."

The elements were definitely a factor, and will be every time the NHL ventures outdoors. The Winter Classic was the second by the league during the regular season, and the first in the United States.

Snow fell before the game and through half the first period. A wintry mix prevailed through a good chunk of the second, and a heavy batch of snow off the lake poured down for the final five minutes of regulation, all of overtime and during the shootout that wrapped up with Crosby's deciding goal in a 2-1 Penguins victory.

If criticism is going to be levied, it will be about the tough playing conditions as accumulating snow slowed the flow of the puck - even causing it to come to dead stops in mid-glide - and made skating slow, plodding and difficult.

Once players got through a sluggish first period and became acclimated to the ice, the pace picked up. Each period required an extra Zamboni run near the midpoint, but those delays were kept to a minimum.

"I took time to look around, and I wanted to take in the whole experience," Sabres goalie Ryan Miller said. "Everybody seemed to be either standing up or dancing or swaying and chanting.

"For us, it was a little weird at first. First period was obviously not the best conditions. I thought it improved as the game went."

More troubling was a series of three holes that pocked a row across the ice in front of the benches. Players spun out at times, and officials also took sudden flops. Luckily, there were no injuries because if someone had gotten hurt, it is safe to assume this event would have had no future. Now, expect more, maybe even one or two a season.

The Heritage Classic in Edmonton in 2003 was played in subzero temperatures that caused the ice to chip. Snow and sleet present their own problems. Outdoor games will work only in cold-weather sites where being outside makes a difference and presents a challenge pleasing to the eye. Playing on ice in the Florida sun won't carry the same charm.

"This was a memorable and outstanding afternoon," NHL commissioner Gary Bettman said. "This is the type of event we certainly will be looking at doing in the future."

The league will have to walk a fine line. A good thing is nice to repeat. Too much of a good thing is overkill, taking away any novelty.

NBC presented the idea of the New Year's Day game as the start to its NHL coverage this season. There seems to be a place for it in coming years to offset some of the glut of bowl games.

The lasting image of the Winter Classic should be Crosby's game-winning celebration, not the snow that blanketed the surface or the work needed to keep the ice playable.

"We got some pretty decent weather. It wasn't too cold," Crosby said. "I thought they did a pretty job of trying to maintain the ice. Obviously when you win it's a lot nicer."

The NHL finally has something it can be proud of. When the early flurries became a steady, swirling snow, the players reverted to their days as kids playing on backyard ponds.

"It seemed like a carnival. It was great," Penguins goalie Ty Conklin said. "I think if you really had to nitpick and ask for one thing, maybe a little bit less snow. But that probably even added to it. It was pretty good."


----------



## Pylon (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, you probably know the answer already, but it was shown on NBC here.  

I enjoy the game, but I already love the idea of a warm-weather version.  How'd you like to see an outdoor roller game?  I'd make it an exhibition, but it would still be interesting to see the Panthers and the Lightning playing in shorts, light jerseys and sunglasses under their helmets.  

I like the game.  I think one a year is the most they should do.  Any more would be overkill, I think.


----------



## katt (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the looks of that  workout..     I may have to steal, uh,,, borrow,, that one for the next go-round..


----------



## goob (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy fuck Scar, you posted that new year post at 7:18 on the first. I was'nt even on this planet at that point of the 1st.

Hope you had a great time for the holidays, did you drink/smoke/snort/pop _*delete as applicable*_ much?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Py* a rollerblade game would definitely be awesome, like you said though only really exhibition material, but a great marketing idea nonetheless!

*katt* thanks, first workout today and it felt awesome. really like it only after the first one! go ahead and do whatever you please with it..steal..borrow..market...lol

*goob* lol is that what it says? on my screen it says 10:18pm on New Years day holidays were great man, thanks for asking. only 2 or 3 nights a drinking, most of the time I spent visiting my whole family which I enjoy because it's the only time of the year I see most of them! 

*BACK AT IT BABY!!!*

so today marked the first day I have worked-out (minus that one measly little workout I did over the break) since...I think my journal says...November 13th!! and it never felt better. although I was much weaker when I stopped, especially my normal dominant pulling for me, I couldn't have asked for a better workout.

01-05-'08
*Fullbody A*

*Back Squats - RI 90* 
115/10
115/10
125/10

*Seated Cable Rows - RI 90*
100/10
90/10
90/10

*DB Bench Press - RI 90*
45x2/10
45x2/9
45x2/8

*Barbell Complex - RI 120*
Split Squats 45/5,5 each leg
OH Press 45/5,5
Hang Cleans 45/5,5
RDLs 45/5,5
Bentover Rows 45/5,5

*A) Cable Crunches* 
115/10
125/10
*B) Cable Chops - RI 60* 
60/10
60/10

it was awesome to be back at it finally, like I said all my lifts were down but what can you expect after taking almost 2 months off. I dropped down to 90lbs on the cable rows because something I really want to nail on all my lifts is form, I was able to get 100/10 but my form was lacking - better form, better growth! as for the complex - I highly recommend it to anyone and everyone! it was tough but fun, something very different!

I'll get to everyone's journals later tonight, World Juniors Hockey Championship is on in a few minutes and I want to see Canada beat the Swedes for the 4th straight gold! I even canceled an appointment I had just to watch this game.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice workout, Scar.  Enjoy the game!


----------



## goob (Jan 5, 2008)

Great work Scar! Glad to see your back at it. Good to see you had a great time over the holidays, family is what is really meant for, ( although getting fucked up with your buddys is as good another good excuse for a binge)- not that its really needed.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Py* thanks...and the game was awesome as I am sure you already heard.

*goob* thanks man, yeah I visited a lot of family, but also hung out with my buddies over the break too...good times!

01-07-'08
*Week 1 - Upper*

*Pullups - RI 90*
BW/9,8,7

*Inclined Unilateral DB Press - RI 90*
35#/10,10,8 each side

*DB Rows - RI 90*
45#/10,10,8 each side

*Dips - RI 90*
BW/10,8,7

*Inclined DB Shrugs*
40#/10,10,8

stretched.
walked home - 20 minutes.

so I am incredibly sore from Saturday's workout - especially my quads (lucky for me today was upper) and my rear delts, hence why my pulling on the DB rows was not up to par. inclined DB press was also weak. oh well, hopefully I'll be back up to where I was soon.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 7, 2008)

Bah...that just means you did it right.  Well done!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2008)

Good stuff Scar! Hope the new program kicks some ass. I like the split set up, thats a tough one, haha.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 7, 2008)

nice rows, and the dips look great!


----------



## goob (Jan 8, 2008)

Good work Scar.  Inclined shrugs?????? These sound interesting, how are they done?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 8, 2008)

You're an animal!


Happy New Year honey bunny


----------



## goob (Jan 8, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> You're an animal!


 
Thanks baby.  But, I thought we were going to keep that night of anamalistic raw passion to ourselves, y'know - for the sake of our partners????


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 8, 2008)

Woohoo - Scars Back!!!

Very nice Pullups mate! All is well in the Land of Scar i hope?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 8, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Bah...that just means you did it right.  Well done!



thanks Py, I like to think I am doing something right! haha



Gazhole said:


> Good stuff Scar! Hope the new program kicks some ass. I like the split set up, thats a tough one, haha.



thanks man, so far it sure is kicking my ass...I'm loving the BB complexes!



b_reed23 said:


> nice rows, and the dips look great!



hey B, thanks and welcome to my journal!



goob said:


> Good work Scar.  Inclined shrugs?????? These sound interesting, how are they done?



thanks goob. inclined shrugs are when you set the bench to an incline and prop your chest against the back, rest a knee on the seat, and shrug away..kind of awkward to get into position though



Fitgirl70 said:


> You're an animal!
> 
> 
> Happy New Year honey bunny



hey Fitty! thanks...happy New Year to you too!



goob said:


> Thanks baby.  But, I thought we were going to keep that night of anamalistic raw passion to ourselves, y'know - for the sake of our partners????



hey now, this is my journal... lol 



SamEaston said:


> Woohoo - Scars Back!!!
> 
> Very nice Pullups mate! All is well in the Land of Scar i hope?



thanks Sam, feels great to be back yes. all is well so far classes started which is good because I was getting kinda bored. the only bad thing is that I am surrounded by sickness I am not ill though, and don't plan on getting ill either!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 8, 2008)

01-08-'08
*Week 1 - Fullbody A*

warmup - 5 minutes on the bike
*Good Mornings - RI 90*
45#/10,10
55#/10

*Bent Press - RI 90*
15#/10,10 each side
20#/9 each side

*Narrow Grip Lat Pulldowns - RI 90*
80#/10,10
90#/9

*BB Complex - 1st Round* 
Split Squats 45#/5
OH Press 45#/5
Hang Cleans 45#/5
RDLs 45#/5
Bentover Rows 45#/5 

RI 120

*BB Complex - 2nd Round*PR*
Split Squats 55#/5
OH Press 55#/5
Hang Cleans 55#/5
RDLs 55#/5
Bentover Rows 55#/5

stretched.

it looks like a lot I know, but it's the way I have it written out with the 2 BB complexes separate. I didn't know how to type it out that it was understandable with the 2 different weights and technically the second complex was a PR for weight. man do those things make you sweat! all my weights are down 1) because I lost strength, but most importantly I am giving all my focus on form and so far I've noticed muscles that have never been sore before, being sore. I know you're not supposed to measure the effectiveness of your workout by soreness but it's obvious I have never hit some muscles I am hitting now

enough rambling, I gotta get to class. I'll get everyone's journals later tonight when I get home.


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2008)

Those complexes look utterly brutal!?!..  I can see how your heart would be racing after.

Glad you're back at it


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice work Scar!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2008)

i stop working out in nov, and start back today.. come here to see how much catching up i have to do then see you took just as much time off..  you lazy bastard


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 9, 2008)

katt said:


> Those complexes look utterly brutal!?!..  I can see how your heart would be racing after.
> 
> Glad you're back at it



thanks katt, it is good to be back. the complexes are brutal, but a lot of fun at the same time, somewhat contradictory huh?



Pylon said:


> Nice work Scar!



thanks Py.



PreMier said:


> i stop working out in nov, and start back today.. come here to see how much catching up i have to do then see you took just as much time off..  you lazy bastard



lol, yeah first time in like 2 months for me too...school became a little too hectic for me. too bad though, I might have gotten close to your squat and cable crunch numbers...now it's back to square one lol


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 10, 2008)

01-10-'08
*Week 1 - Lower*

*RDLs - RI 90*
135#/10
155#/10,8

*DB Lunges - RI 90*
BW+40#/10,9,8

*Hyperextensions - RI 90*
BW/10,10,10

*Calf Press - RI 60*
270#/10
315#/10,9

*Static Holds - RI 90*
2x70#/45 seconds, 42 seconds, 30 seconds

Also forgot to post that I did planks with Tuesday's workout
*Planks - RI 90*
BW/60 seconds, 45 seconds, 40 seconds

forgot to stretch, in a hurry to get home and get lunch and get ready for my field trip...yes a field trip in the middle of winter, lucky enough it is +6 out today, although I love the really cold and snowy winters, honestly I do, I don't think I'd like to have a field trip on a day that was -25

I gotta get going and get some lunch, I'll get everyone's journals when I get back tonight.


----------



## goob (Jan 10, 2008)

Good work Scar.  Awesome Calf pressing and Planks.

I'd hate to be out on a field trip up north in Canada at this time of year.....


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2008)

going to the childrens museum?


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice lower body work-out.


----------



## the other half (Jan 10, 2008)

good job on the planks, we just started doing these, and i could only do 2 for 30 seconds.  feels good to be back in the gym doesnt it?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 11, 2008)

goob said:


> Good work Scar.  Awesome Calf pressing and Planks.
> 
> I'd hate to be out on a field trip up north in Canada at this time of year.....



thanks goob. no it wasn't cold at all really, plus I am on the east coast so one minute it might be +10 the next -10, lucky enough it was +6 the whole time. this winter has been lousy, not cold enough and not enough snow damnit!



PreMier said:


> going to the childrens museum?



lol, no we got to smash a bunch of rocks looking for fossils..the children's museum came after...wow, that does not sound good at all!



Witchblade said:


> Nice lower body work-out.



thanks Witch, it was short and sweet but my legs are hurting today!



the other half said:


> good job on the planks, we just started doing these, and i could only do 2 for 30 seconds.  feels good to be back in the gym doesnt it?



thanks TOH, planks are great, no worries though you'll be busting through a minute soon enough, and yes it's awesome to be back in the gym!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 11, 2008)

01-11-'08
*Week 1 - Fullbody B*

*Squats - RI 90*
135#/9,10
155#/8

*Seated Cable Rows - RI 90*
90#/9,10,9

*DB Bench Press - RI 90*
2x45#/10,9,9

*BB Complex - 1st Round*
Split Squats 45#/5
OH Press 45#/5
Hang Cleans 45#/5
RDLs 45#/5
Bentover Row 45#/5

RI 120

*BB Complex - 2nd Round*
Split Squats 55#/5
OH Press 55#/5
Hang Cleans 55#/5
RDLs 55#/5
Bentover Row 55#/5

*A) Cable Crunches*
115#/10
125#/10
*B) Cable Chops - RI 60*
65#/8 each side
65#/7 each side

stretched.


----------



## goob (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice workout scar!  Superset complexes, what a destructive idea.  I like this, you must have felt sodomised after that.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 14, 2008)

goob said:


> Nice workout scar!  Superset complexes, what a destructive idea.  I like this, you must have felt sodomised after that.....



thanks man. I found a new love affair in complexes. as for the sodomized part, let's just say - I sodomized them. muhaha..*cough*...went a little over board there...

01-14-'08
*Week 2 - Upper*

*Pullups - RI 90*
BW/8,7,7

*Uni-Lateral Inclined DB Press - RI 90*
35#/10,10 each arm
40#/10 each arm

*DB Rows - RI 90*
45#/10,10 each arm
50#/10 each arm

*Dips - RI 90*
BW/10,9,7

*Inclined DB Shrugs - RI 60*
40#x2/10,10,9

stretched.

very happy with this workout, everything seemed to have gone up plus I hit the goal of 10 reps on just about every set, with the exception of pullups. I don't know how close my RIs were to 90 because my iPod was dead. man that's something you don't really know how much you miss it until you don't have it - and the gym playing shit like "Big Girls Don't Cry" by Fergie doesn't really help any.

I meant to weigh myself today but forgot. I think I'll get some measurements done and posted, you know...length...girth...I mean! lol...no, not really. but really would like to get chest, arms, legs that sort of thing done. I don't know if I should do it in the evening, but it shouldn't really matter as long as I take them at a consistent time every week.


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> - and the gym playing shit like "Big Girls Don't Cry" by Fergie doesn't really help any.
> .



lol - what motivational music, huh??

What are the incline DB shrugs?  You are just on an incline bench with your arms hanging down on the sides????


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2008)

i was going to ask the same thing.  seems like thats what they are.. at that angle it would hit your rhomboids pretty hard.

time to up the weights if your at 10 reps.  stop slacking!


----------



## goob (Jan 14, 2008)

Great job Scar.  How do you like the U/L pressing?

Also, I'm with you on the music.  Slow R&B is hardly inspiring.  Neither is generic identicit 'fitness' house music.

Has to be uptempo, some decent rock, or if dance music, something like faithless or the chemical Brothers does it.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> and the gym playing shit like "Big Girls Don't Cry" by Fergie doesn't really help any.



Oh, the huge manatee!

Solid workout, man!  And great job on hitting your reps goals.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 15, 2008)

katt said:


> lol - what motivational music, huh??
> 
> What are the incline DB shrugs?  You are just on an incline bench with your arms hanging down on the sides????



yeah I know, nothing like Fergie to give you a psychological push...

and yes, that's exactly what incline DB shrugs are.



PreMier said:


> i was going to ask the same thing.  seems like thats what they are.. at that angle it would hit your rhomboids pretty hard.
> 
> time to up the weights if your at 10 reps.  stop slacking!



mind me for sounding dumb, but where on your back are the rhomboids located?

yeah, I know I should have upped the weights, I'm trying to concentrate as hard as I can on 100% proper form right now though...who knows, maybe I could have upped it some.



goob said:


> Great job Scar.  How do you like the U/L pressing?
> 
> Also, I'm with you on the music.  Slow R&B is hardly inspiring.  Neither is generic identicit 'fitness' house music.
> 
> Has to be uptempo, some decent rock, or if dance music, something like faithless or the chemical Brothers does it.



thanks man, I like the uni-lateral pressing better actually I think. it almost allows you to focus all your concentration on one limb at a time.

Chemical Brothers are good to listen to in the gym but I prefer stuff like a few Eminem songs (Go To Sleep, Fight Music, and Til I Collapse) but mostly listen to Motorhead, Metallica, Saliva, and Godsmack, that sort of genre.



DOMS said:


> Oh, the huge manatee!
> 
> Solid workout, man!  And great job on hitting your reps goals.



"Oh, the huge manatee!" lol, she's what 75% plastic, 25% coke??

thanks DOMS. I think that was the first time in a long time that I hit pretty much all my rep goals.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 15, 2008)

01-15-'08
*Week 2 - Fullbody A*

*Good Mornings - RI 90*
45#/10
65#/10
70#/10**PR*

*Close Grip Lat Pulldowns - RI 90*
90#/9,10,7

*Bent Press - RI 90*
20#/9,9,8 each arm

*BB Complex - 1st Round*
Split Squats 55#/5  
OH Press 55#/5 
Hang Cleans 55#/5 
RDLs 55#/5 
Bentover Rows 55#/5 

RI 120

*BB Complex - 2nd Round*PR*
Split Squats 60#/5
OH Press 60#/5
Hang Cleans 60#/5
RDLs 60#/5
Bentover Rows 60#/5

*Planks - RI 90*
BW/61 seconds, 50 seconds, 51 seconds

stretched.

walked to school - in a snowstorm, uphill there AND back..no just one way, in a storm though - 25 minutes.

so I found a pad for the bar, that's why my GMs are much higher, I knew I had much better potential on those, I just couldn't get the bar in a comfortable position. the bent presses really hit the shoulders hard this time around, and that last BB complex was BRUTAL!

I'll get to everyone's journals later, gotta head to class.


----------



## katt (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice wo Scar...  I could never get used to good mornings,, they always tweaked my back.. 

25 minutes in a snow storm??   Sounds like something my mom would say way back when... "you know in *our* day,, we *walked* to school,,, 5 miles one way... lol"


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

These are really interesting workouts, complexes are tough as hell.

I like this set up. Seems to be working well for you too, man! 

Hows things?


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice DB Rows a couple workouts back, and good job on the Good Mornings! They really require you to be strict once the weight starts creeping up, huh? 

Looks like you're getting good results here, that's great mate!

Oh, and i'd be interested in measurements too, you know, like girth and that . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Oh, and i'd be interested in measurements too, you know, like girth and that . . . . . . . . .



Dammit, i _knew _size mattered...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2008)

the rhomboids are near the shoulder blades, under the traps.  so on the bench you lie face down right?


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 15, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Dammit, i _knew _size mattered...



Girth matters mate, girth 

Theres no point having a dick a meter long when it doesn't touch the sides


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 15, 2008)

Actually, sorry Scar. That was very rude 

That sort of talk should be restricted to Gaz and Goobs journals, leaving the rest of us looking like we have incredible workout ethics


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

Its the internet - there has to be a minimal level of smut per page or itll get taken down.

Thems the rules, missy.


----------



## the other half (Jan 15, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice wo Scar...  I could never get used to good mornings,, i always got this poking feeling in my back side."



how many times have i told you to becareful when you ask someone to spot you. dirty bastards


----------



## the other half (Jan 15, 2008)

good job on the workouts. looking pretty consistant.


----------



## goob (Jan 15, 2008)

the other half said:


> how many times have i told you to becareful when you ask someone to spot you. dirty bastards


 
 Good one.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 15, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice wo Scar...  I could never get used to good mornings,, they always tweaked my back..
> 
> 25 minutes in a snow storm??   Sounds like something my mom would say way back when... "you know in *our* day,, we *walked* to school,,, 5 miles one way... lol"



thanks katt. yeah they are a tricky movement you get down, great for the ham/glutes though, I actually feel them more there than deads.

as for the storm, it wasn't HORRIBLE, but 10-15cm or so probably.



Gazhole said:


> These are really interesting workouts, complexes are tough as hell.
> 
> I like this set up. Seems to be working well for you too, man!
> 
> Hows things?



thanks man, my strength has been coming back nicely the only thing I need to get on track is a diet to gain some size, not always easy as you know with a student budget.

things are going well, school is going well, except for one horribly boring microscope lab where we look at thin sections of rock. BORING! I wanna be outside, in the elements taking readings, constructing maps, not in a lab look through a microscope! lol other than that been playing Gears of War, and doing some reading. how's things with you?



SamEaston said:


> Nice DB Rows a couple workouts back, and good job on the Good Mornings! They really require you to be strict once the weight starts creeping up, huh?
> 
> Looks like you're getting good results here, that's great mate!
> 
> Oh, and i'd be interested in measurements too, you know, like girth and that . . . . . . . . .



thank you ma'am! yeah good mornings are not to be fucked with that's for sure!

oh, measurements...well I got 3 inches....wide! ...no I forgot to take them last night damnit, and no I mean my arms, chest etc...you didn't get my pictures?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 15, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Girth matters mate, girth
> 
> Theres no point having a dick a meter long when it doesn't touch the sides





Gazhole said:


> Dammit, i _knew _size mattered...



funny this was brought up because the Seinfeld episode I watched tonight was about how George and Jerry thought the girls they were with, and when Jerry was with Elaine, and how they were faking it. there's not much stuff a guy doesn't want to hear, but that is pretty much a cardinal sin!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 15, 2008)

PreMier said:


> the rhomboids are near the shoulder blades, under the traps.  so on the bench you lie face down right?



thanks for that P, and yes you're lying face down on the bench.



the other half said:


> good job on the workouts. looking pretty consistant.



thanks OH, I'm trying...I'm trying.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> thanks man, my strength has been coming back nicely the only thing I need to get on track is a diet to gain some size, not always easy as you know with a student budget.
> 
> things are going well, school is going well, except for one horribly boring microscope lab where we look at thin sections of rock. BORING! I wanna be outside, in the elements taking readings, constructing maps, not in a lab look through a microscope! lol other than that been playing Gears of War, and doing some reading. how's things with you?




Glad youre getting back into the groove so to speak .

I know what you mean about the diet. Just try your best, you just have to make the most of the food you can afford and get as much as possible from your workouts. Ive been eating a bit cleaner lately and plan to stick to it. Havent had a takeaway since christmas!

Call me weird though, but i kinda like microscopy. Its fun looking at things that youd never see otherwise. We do it with tissue samples and its scary because then you realise cells actually do exist! Lol!

Things are good with me really, training seems okay, its kinda fun to be back living on my own, studying isnt going too bad. Got my first exam on friday so keep your dumbells crossed.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 16, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> oh, measurements...well I got 3 inches....wide! ...no I forgot to take them last night damnit, and no I mean my arms, chest etc...you didn't get my pictures?



Oh, _those_ pictures 

Yes, i got them, but i would recommend standing further back from the lens next time


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## the other half (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll make sure to do that next time, Sam 

01-17-'08
*Week 2 - Lower*

*RDLs - RI 90*
135#/10
155#/10
165#/7

kind of pissed me off because the RI between my 2nd and 3rd set was probably only about 30 seconds, it was only enough time to find some 5lb plates and add them in. my reason? some hot chick distracted me damnit! I just grabbed the 5lbers and slapped em on and went back at it. I could have definitely gotten 10 reps if it weren't for that 

*DB Lunges - RI 90*
BW+40#/10
BW+50#/9,8

*Hyperextensions - RI 90*
BW/10,10,10

*Calf Press - RI 60*
270#/10
315#/10,10

*Static Holds - RI 90*
70#x2/60 seconds, 45 seconds, 40 seconds

stretched.

thinking about getting back into jumping rope, I need some sort of cardio but as it stands right now I really have no extra time in the gym when I'm there, I either have to get to class or go home for lunch before class.


----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2008)

Damn those hot chicks!!   lol

How ya been doing Scar?  I haven't had much chance to post on any one's journals lately..


----------



## goob (Jan 17, 2008)

Never, _ever_, ever blame the hot chicks.

Looking good as usual scar.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 18, 2008)

katt said:


> Damn those hot chicks!!   lol
> 
> How ya been doing Scar?  I haven't had much chance to post on any one's journals lately..



yeah, but I can't blame them for being so hot.

I'm doing good, school is starting to pick up again, but nothing to hectic yet. weather has been really crappy here...crappy as in rain and warm:. how's everything going with you?



goob said:


> Never, _ever_, ever blame the hot chicks.
> 
> Looking good as usual scar.



thanks man, and yeah like I said before, I can't be mad at her because she's hot, if anything I should have taken advantage of the situation, something as such:

Nick: "umm, excuse me but I just wanted to let you know because of your stunning beauty I wasn't able to reach my rep goal on the deadlifts." (but before that I would slapped on 2 more 45s on each side to make it look good)
girl: "...uuhhh...okay.."
Nick: "well I was thinking you should have the decency to make it up to me, like take me out for a drink sometime or something."

lol I really dunno how that would went over, but hey it mighta ended up good!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 18, 2008)

01-18-'08
*Week 2 - Fullbody B*

*Squats - RI 90*
135#/10
155#/8,6

WEAK!

*Seated Cable Rows - RI 90*
90#/10
95#/10,8

*DB Bench Press - RI 90*
45#x2/10,9,8

*BB Complex - 1st Round*
Split Squats 55#/5
OH Press 55#/5
Hang Cleans 55#/5
RDLs 55#/5
Bentover Rows 55#/5

RI 120

*BB Complex - 2nd Round*
Split Squats 60#/5
OH Press 60#/5
Hang Cleans 60#/5
RDLs 60#/5
Bentover Rows 60#/5

*A) Cable Crunches*
115#/10
125#/10
*B) Cable Chops - RI 60*
60#/7
60#/6

didn't stretch, finished late and had to run to class.

so this workout was weak! my squats were horrible. I don't know why, but if I had to hazard a guess it would be because of yesterday at one point I went 6 hours without eating only for the fact that I had a class and then a lab but forgot to bring something with to eat. I am also contemplating changing the fullbody workouts around so my squats are towards the beginning of the week because this upper/fullbody/lower/fullbody is tough!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2008)

could have been a number of things...you know the saying: Some days you are the windshield, some days you are the bug.
Shake it off, and get it next time.


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

look at it this way, your legs wont be as sore.
and as far as the "hot chick" thing, they are usually alittle slow if you know what i mean. you would have had to draw her a picture and probably lost interest half way through.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks Burner...very true, because today went well

and yeah, that is very true other half...very true indeed.

01-21-'08
*Week 3 - Upper*

*Pullups - RI 150*
BW+10/4
BW+15/4
BW+20/4,3,4
*Incline Uni-Lateral DB Press - RI 150*
45/4 each arm
50/4,4,4,3 each arm

*DB Rows - RI 150*
65/4,4 each arm
70/4,4,4 each arm

*Dips - RI 150*
BW+20/4
BW+30/4
BW+40/4,4,3

*Incline DB Shrugs - RI 120*
2x55/6,6,6,6

stretched.

so note to self: increase the weight next time - maybe. I hit all my rep goals this time while maintaining very good form, I want to keep my form the best. also had a great "warmup" today too. 10 minutes of walking...in -18 degree temperatures...-28 degrees with the wind chill! but I must say, I love the winter.

I love the strength work...but hate the long and kind of awkward RIs! lol


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice wo Scar... so could you really warm up in just 10 minutes ??   -28 is too cold for me..


----------



## goob (Jan 21, 2008)

Good work Scar, you really are getting much stronger.  Pulling seems to be your forte with those Rows and pullups.  Dips are awesome too.


----------



## the other half (Jan 21, 2008)

great job on the dips and pullups. maybe someday i will do a pullup with weights.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 22, 2008)

I second the above comments, your strength is really creeping up now.

Youve reminded me that i really need to get some sort of equipment to do weight dips and pullups again, havent done those in so long. I miss em.

Great workout, Scar!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 22, 2008)

Are you doing weighted pullups?? WOW - fantastic!!

Why the long RI's by the way? Do you really need all that time to recover? I do 5 x 5 with a 60s RI and it's usually enough for me


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 22, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice wo Scar... so could you really warm up in just 10 minutes ??   -28 is too cold for me..



thanks katt. I was as warm as I could be in -28 temperatures!



goob said:


> Good work Scar, you really are getting much stronger.  Pulling seems to be your forte with those Rows and pullups.  Dips are awesome too.



thanks man. yeah my strength is creeping up, I'm not as strong as I was over the summer, but will hopefully be there soon. pulling movements are by far my best, but as for the dips, if I were to be vertically pressing something over my head...it would be weak.



the other half said:


> great job on the dips and pullups. maybe someday i will do a pullup with weights.



thanks OH. pullups are extremely hard. I don't think I could even do 2 pullups when I first started. I just thought "the only way I am going to get better at them is if I do them!"



Gazhole said:


> I second the above comments, your strength is really creeping up now.
> 
> Youve reminded me that i really need to get some sort of equipment to do weight dips and pullups again, havent done those in so long. I miss em.
> 
> Great workout, Scar!



thank you sir! I love the weighted pullups and dips.. although the long RIs with the weights around your waist is rather annoying!



SamEaston said:


> Are you doing weighted pullups?? WOW - fantastic!!
> 
> Why the long RI's by the way? Do you really need all that time to recover? I do 5 x 5 with a 60s RI and it's usually enough for me



thanks Sam, I used to do them over the summer, but stopped. this is really the first time since the summer that I have done high intensity/low volume training. and way to make me feel like a wuss! but yeah I don't even take 60s RIs on high volume stuff...I find I need it though, no way I am going to do weighted pullups with a 60s RI


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 22, 2008)

01-22-'08
*Week 3 - Fullbody B*

*Squats - RI 150*
135/4
155/4
165/4,4
175/4

*Seated Cable Rows - RI 150*
115/4,4
125/4,4,3

*DB Bench Press - RI 150*
60x2/4,4,4
65x2/3,2

*BB Complex - Round 1 & 2 - RI 120*
Split Squat 60/5,5
OH Press 60/5,5
Hang Cleans 60/5,5
RDLs 60/5,5
Bentover Rows 60/5,5

*Planks - RI 90*
BW/65 seconds, 56, seconds, 50 seconds

stretched.


----------



## goob (Jan 22, 2008)

Ouch. I think scar is starting to challenge for honours in the crazy workout stake after that BB complex.  

How do you find hang cleans?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2008)

nice workout.. bet your sore tomorrow!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 24, 2008)

goob said:


> Ouch. I think scar is starting to challenge for honours in the crazy workout stake after that BB complex.
> 
> How do you find hang cleans?



well I wouldn't go so far as to say I am challenging for honours of the crazy workout stake, but these are the highest intensity workouts I have personally done yet, but thanks nonetheless.

the hang cleans are awesome, I am really like that movement. out of all the movements I do in the complex, I'd almost have to say they are my favourite.



PreMier said:


> nice workout.. bet your sore tomorrow!



thanks P, and yes I was surprisingly sore yesterday, I say that because I don't get sore very often.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 24, 2008)

01-24-'08
*Week 3 - Lower*

*RDLs - RI 150*
155/4
175/4
205/4,4
215/3

*Lunges - RI 150*
BW+70/4,4,4
BW+80/4,4**PR*

*Hyperextensions - RI 150*
BW+25/6
BW+35/6,5,5

*Calf Press - RI 90*
315/4
360/4,4
405/4,4

*Static Holds - RI 120*
70x2/50 seconds, 42 seconds, 40 seconds

forgot to stretch.

not bad. everything was decent except for the hypers, I found it really hard to grasp the 35lb plate while doing them and my lower back was really getting stressed, so I decided to scratch the 5x4 on them and go with a 4x6.


----------



## goob (Jan 24, 2008)

Bombs away old chap, you certainly sent those foxes back to the den.

Spiffing undertaking old friend.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 25, 2008)

goob said:


> Bombs away old chap, you certainly sent those foxes back to the den.
> 
> Spiffing undertaking old friend.



lol, thanks man. I'll take that as a compliment. as for the foxes - sent them crying with their tail between their legs!

01-25-'08
*Week 3 - Fullbody A*

*Bent Press - RI 150*
35/4,4,4 each arm
40/4(right) 3(left), 4(right) 3(left)

*Close Grip Lat Pulldowns - RI 150*
125/4,4,4
135/3,3

*Good Mornings - RI 150*
95/4
105/4
115/4,4
125/4

*BB Complex - 1st Round*
Split Squat 60/5
OH Press 60/5
Hang Cleans 60/5
RDLs 60/5
Bentover Rows 60/5

RI 120

*BB Complex - 2nd Round*PR*
Split Squats 65/5
OH Press 65/5
Hang Cleans 65/5
RDLs 65/5
Bentover Rows 65/5

*A) Cable Crunches*
125/10,10
*B) Cable Chops - RI 90*
65/8,7

stretched.

very happy with this workout, found a decent way to do GMs so that they don't sit right on my spine. also kind of funny because my lat pulldowns I was doing about my own weight, so it was getting hard to start off because I could almost hang from them - AND weighed myself today, up about 3.5-4lbs from when I started.


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice to see you  bumped up the weights on your 2nd round of your BB complex.... I was just about to call you a wussy.....


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 26, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> as for the foxes - sent them crying with *my* tail between their legs!





Great workout dude , training seems to going well lately. Those complexes look insane.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 28, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice to see you  bumped up the weights on your 2nd round of your BB complex.... I was just about to call you a wussy.....



lol hey now! yeah I thought I could, but I figure that is as high as I am going to go for a while seeing as though my hang cleans were getting rather sloppy.



Gazhole said:


> Great workout dude , training seems to going well lately. Those complexes look insane.



thank you sir. yeah it is going well, too bad my diet isn't really THE best, but better than it has been. I just have to keep my eye on those damn simple sugars, they are very sneaky sneaky sir.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 28, 2008)

01-28-'08
*Week 4 - Upper*

*Pullups - RI 150*
BW+20/4,4
BW+25/4,3,3

*Incline Uni-Lateral DB Press - RI 150*
45/4 each arm
50/4,4 each arm
55/3, 2 each arm

*DB Rows - RI 150*
65/4 each arm
70/4,4 each arm
75/3,3 each arm

*Dips - RI 150*
BW+35/4,4
BW+45/4,3,3

*Incline DB Shrugs - RI 90*
2x50/6
2x55/6,6,5

stretched.

felt awesome in this workout, and was very surprised because my diet today was shit. not that I ate bad things just that I didn't really eat much at all because I was busy with a lab all afternoon. rowing - it is definitely my bread and butter, but is it weird if you feel DB rows in the lats too?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2008)

Powerful workout, man!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, its all looking very serious in here!!

You're doing Split Squats now huh? What do you think of them? They really kill me, but in a good way!

Excellent weight you got going on with the Good Mornings young man! That is very tough - good on you!

Amazing DB rows there too, sheesh kebabs  Heavy or what

It's not weird to feel them in the lats if you pull them in quite low (as in towards your stomach instead of chest). I tend to do that when im getting tired. 

Brilliant brilliant workouts mate. Just make sure you're eating enough cals and you'll be gaining lb's of lean muscle every week


----------



## goob (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, your pull day is really strong, i've said this before, but its true.

The weighted pullups are awesome, do you do wide grip?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Powerful workout, man!



thanks man



SamEaston said:


> Well, its all looking very serious in here!!
> 
> You're doing Split Squats now huh? What do you think of them? They really kill me, but in a good way!
> 
> ...



thanks Sam, yeah I don't fuck around - lol. I am really liking the split squats, almost more so than regular ones. I like em especially incorporated into the complex.

okay, that's good to know about the lats, I thought I might have been doing something wrong. and I made sure I had a decent supper with Cals, whole wheat spaghetti with meat and tomato sauce! YUM!



goob said:


> Wow, your pull day is really strong, i've said this before, but its true.
> 
> The weighted pullups are awesome, do you do wide grip?



thanks Maestro goob. I love my pulling! -  that didn't sound good lol.

as for the dips, I am unsure. how wide is wide grip? I'd say the handles are about...20 inches apart.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 28, 2008)

oh, and I forgot to write it but the 75x3 for DB rows was a PR


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice weight! 

Also, split squats are brutal so total respect there, haha. Theyre one movement that could easily reduce you to tears, especially high reps. They just kill your quads so much :-S


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice workout Scar... even without eating enough... bet that spaghetti will taste real good though!


----------



## the other half (Jan 29, 2008)

mmmmm spaghetti


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 29, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Nice weight!
> 
> Also, split squats are brutal so total respect there, haha. Theyre one movement that could easily reduce you to tears, especially high reps. They just kill your quads so much :-S



thanks Gaz. ooohhh yyeah! split squats are tough, I only do low reps and I'm beat afterwards, I finish them and think "shit, I have to do 4 more things in this complex!"



katt said:


> Nice workout Scar... even without eating enough... bet that spaghetti will taste real good though!



thanks katt.

the spaghetti was delicious! just a question though, is whole wheat pasta like whole wheat rice? are you getting good grains when you eat it?



the other half said:


> mmmmm spaghetti



lol, is was super! I didn't make the sauce though, every time my parents come in for a visit mom asks "need any spaghetti sauce?" I say yes, she brings in about 4 or 5 servings and I freeze it. quick and easy meal.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 29, 2008)

01-29-'08
*Week 4 - Fullbody B*

*DB Press - RI 150*
60/4,4
65/4,3,2

*Close Grip Seated Cable Rows - RI 150*
105/4
115/4
125/4
135/4,3

*Back Squats - RI 150*
155/4
165/4
175/4
180/4
185/4

*BB Complex - Round 1 & 2 - RI 120*
Split Squats 65/5,5
OH Press 65/5,5
Hang Cleans 65/5,5
RDLs 65/5,5
Bentover Rows 65/5,5

*Planks - RI 90*
BW/64 seconds, 55 seconds, 44 seconds

stretched.

sooooo...my cable rowing really pissed me off. I was obviously not with it today mainly for the fact when I get there I like to do squats first. back racks were taken. then I resort to the cable rows - both machines were taken. then I get to use the bench for DB press. that went over well all for the fact that when I changed from the 60s to 65s I had to fend someone off from my bench in those 15 seconds I was gone...scavengers! needless to say I started with 105 thinking it was 115, and wondered why it was so light and didn't realize it was below my weight until the second set - that's my rant for this week.

oh, and I would have done 190 on the squats if I would have already known 185x4 was my PR.


----------



## katt (Jan 29, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> the spaghetti was delicious! just a question though, is whole wheat pasta like whole wheat rice? are you getting good grains when you eat it?



My understanding is it's less refined, has more fiber, more beneficial..

I wouldn't sweat those rows... some days you're on it - some days you're not..  it'll be better next time.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 31, 2008)

alright, that's good to know - thanks katt!

didn't workout today, went into the lab early to get a start on an assignment/lab - drawing/naming/describing fossils...NOT FUN! it's ridiculously boring. 

will get to everyone's journals later tonight, and will be back in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## goob (Jan 31, 2008)

Definately don't sweat the roes, they're pretty impressive in my book.

Good squattage scarster


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> the spaghetti was delicious! just a question though, is whole wheat pasta like whole wheat rice?



Wheat rice?  I've never heard of that.  Is it a Canuck thing?

(We have whole grain rice, or brown rice...maybe it's the same....  )


----------



## the other half (Jan 31, 2008)

rows are tough, especially if you are using really good form and pinching the shoulder blades together at the end. either way, thats a good workout you had.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 31, 2008)

goob said:


> Definately don't sweat the roes, they're pretty impressive in my book.
> 
> Good squattage scarster



thanks goobster. yeah I was mainly just mad at myself for not realizing I was 20lbs under where I wanted to be on my first set.



Pylon said:


> Wheat rice?  I've never heard of that.  Is it a Canuck thing?
> 
> (We have whole grain rice, or brown rice...maybe it's the same....  )



lol, I don't know if it is a Canuck thing or not. my sister asked me the same thing because I came home and said I bought "whole wheat rice" and she questioned me saying that it can't be right but I showed her the box, and so it says "whole wheat rice."



the other half said:


> rows are tough, especially if you are using really good form and pinching the shoulder blades together at the end. either way, thats a good workout you had.



thanks OH, yeah I pinch as hard as I can get it. funny because you see a lot of people on the rowing machine with some crazy English just using their momentum to move the weights.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 31, 2008)

oops, sorry Py...I just checked again and that's my bad...it's whole GRAIN, not whole wheat.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> oops, sorry Py...I just checked again and that's my bad...it's whole GRAIN, not whole wheat.



Well there you go!  

Can you get brown rice past there?  I can get it in a couple of forms here.  I like it.  The Barilla plus is not bad either.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 1, 2008)

02-01-'08
*Week 4 - Lower*

*RDLs - RI 150*
185/4
205/4,4
225/4
235/3**PR by 5 lbs*

*Lunges - RI 150*
BW+80/4,4,4
BW+90/3,3**PR by 10lbs*

*Hyperextensions - RI 150*
BW+35/6,6,6,6

*Calf Press - RI 90*
360/4,4
450/4,4

*Static Holds - RI 120*
2x75/50 seconds, 43 seconds, 41 seconds

forgot to stretch, but walked home - 20 minutes.

I almost walked out on this workout. got there and again both (my gym on has 2) squat racks were being used. one group of guys were doing squats, so cudos to them, the other guy...curls...with DBs...and the Oly bar...well that just pushed me over, I didn't mouth off at him, just grabbed my stuff and left. got to the locker room, calmed myself down, told myself I'd be more mad if I don't workout so I went back up and he was finished. so I set 2 PRs too.

wow, second rant this week...I don't know what's gotten into me.


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2008)

2 PR's and hes ranting away.    Disgraceful behaviour scar, are you ever happy?

Just kidding.  Yeah, that must be really annoyin to find some dickhead wasting time using equipment that he has no buisness using.

Still, good work on the RDL's and PR's.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2008)

Still doing a great job! Nice calf pressing. Nice everything!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 2, 2008)

goob said:


> 2 PR's and hes ranting away.    Disgraceful behaviour scar, are you ever happy?
> 
> Just kidding.  Yeah, that must be really annoyin to find some dickhead wasting time using equipment that he has no buisness using.
> 
> Still, good work on the RDL's and PR's.



lol, yeah you're right goob, I should be more grateful. thanks though man, it felt great, I was definitely feeling those RDLs



vortrit said:


> Still doing a great job! Nice calf pressing. Nice everything!



hey vort, good to see you around, and thanks!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 2, 2008)

didn't get to the gym today, but I had a somewhat cardio/leg workout today. we went to Peggy's Cove, come tourist season it's a pretty popular spot, and went what we like to call here in Nova Scotia "bouldering." basically a huge spot to climb around on boulders right on the coast.

I'll post some pictures when I get them.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> didn't get to the gym today



I hate you!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 2, 2008)

Ooh, bouldering sounds like fun


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 2, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I hate you!



b..but...but things seemed to be going so well...what did I do wrong?!

lol


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 2, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Ooh, bouldering sounds like fun



yeah since we really have no mountains here to climb (we have "hills" but they are a little too far away for a day thing) we go bouldering, because we have lots of coastline. actually when we were out for supper today I saw a fact that said Nova Scotia has 7440km of coastline! 

here are some of the pictures, couldn't get too close for fear of dying. the rocks behind me stretched for several hundred metres in that direction, and a few kms in the other direction.


note: I am sporting quite the dirt-stache beard


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 3, 2008)

WOW Scar - those photos are gorgeous. It must be so great being able to get out and about in the great outdoors, i bet you could walk for miles and miles without seeing another person.

Me and my mates have just booked a week in the Lake District where we went walking a couple of months ago - it's going to be amazing! Tiring, but amazing


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, very scenic pic's Scar!  How beautiful is that!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 3, 2008)

goob said:


> The weighted pullups are awesome, do you do wide grip?



shit, sorry goob. I was just reading back over the last page or so and noticed you said pullups and NOT dips. so I change my answer to yes, I do wide grip pullups.


----------



## goob (Feb 3, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> shit, sorry goob. I was just reading back over the last page or so and noticed you said pullups and NOT dips. so I change my answer to yes, I do wide grip pullups.


 
No worries.  I was going to point it out, but I thought nevermind, give scar a break.

Good photos.  Looks very cold and has that beauty you get with bleak, element ravaged places.  You seem to love the outdoors lifestyle.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks Sam, katt and goob. it is a really nice place if you like to see the ocean at it's best. on a lucky day in the summer you can sometimes see whales further out. that day there weren't too many people there, but come tourist season it's quite the hot spot.

I don't know if you guys remember/heard about the Swiss Air Flight 111 tragedy, but just a few miles away from there is where the plane crashed into the ocean. we also went to see the monument they erected, and when I was there I just had this sombre feeling come over me.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, i know what you mean. 

One of the peaks we climbed in England has an almost sheer side to it, and when we got to the top there was a little white wooden cross stuck into the ground a little way down, just before the real edge of the cliff. I was wondering what it was for, although i guessed it was a memorial to someone who had jumped/fallen off, then i heard someone say that a woman fell to her death last year at that point and the cross marks the spot where her dog sat and waited for her.

So sad


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2008)

damnit.. when you preface that you got the dirty beard/stache then its hard to make fun. 

that place is pimpin


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## goob (Feb 3, 2008)

^^^Why are you standing half naked in a Graveyard?


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

he was probably in search of a nice tux to wear.


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

ok where to start.
great workouts, cool pics, sad stories, this journal has it all.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2008)

goob said:


> ^^^Why are you standing half naked in a Graveyard?



its my moms back yard.. and i was going for this:







why, whats it to ya?


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 3, 2008)

the other half said:


> ok where to start.
> great workouts, cool pics, sad stories, this journal has it all.



and now near-naked men 

Scar's journal just got a whole lot more popular with the ladies


----------



## goob (Feb 3, 2008)

PreMier said:


> its my moms back yard.. and i was going for this:


 
Just wondering. it looked like you were up to something.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 4, 2008)

the other half said:


> ok where to start.
> great workouts, cool pics, sad stories, this journal has it all.



 thanks OH. what can I say, I do it for you guys.



SamEaston said:


> and now near-naked men
> 
> Scar's journal just got a whole lot more popular with the ladies



 Scar is always popular with the ladies lol


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 4, 2008)

02-04-'08
*Week 5 - Upper*

*Pullups - RI 90*
BW/8,8,8,8

*Incline DB Press - RI 90*
35/8 each arm
40/8 each arm
45/8 each arm, 7 each arm

*DB Rows - RI 90*
55/8,8
60/8,7

*Dips - RI 90*
BW+15/8,8
BW+20/7,6

*Incline DB Shrugs - RI 90*
2x55/8,8,8,8

stretched.

happy with this one.


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2008)

You should feel good after that one Scar -   

Awesome all the way around!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2008)

goob said:


> Just wondering. it looked like you were up to something.



Is that danny on the left there?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> 02-04-'08
> *Week 5 - Upper*
> 
> *Pullups - RI 90*
> ...



Really good performance there dude, your weights are looking really good


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, what he said^^^.  Looking great scar, this program seems to be working well for ya.


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Is that danny on the left there?


 
Yeah I think so.  Who would have guessed that Premier is actually a necromancer.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 4, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Is that danny on the left there?



lol the undead version.

that pic looks like P is in a crappy 2-D video game slaying demons with a glowing orange ball and wearing boxers.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 4, 2008)

katt said:


> You should feel good after that one Scar -
> 
> Awesome all the way around!



thanks katt. I was more so pleased with my pullups. I don't know what it is with me and pullups but they are like my undying love in exercise form. 



Gazhole said:


> Really good performance there dude, your weights are looking really good



thanks Gaz. the simple progressive overload template has been working extremely well for me so far



goob said:


> Yeah, what he said^^^.  Looking great scar, this program seems to be working well for ya.



thank you sir, yeah I am really liking the fruits of my labour. as simple as progressive overload periodization is I highly recommend it. 

something very similar to what Witch has set up for you, isn't it?


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> thank you sir, yeah I am really liking the fruits of my labour. as simple as progressive overload periodization is I highly recommend it.
> 
> something very similar to what Witch has set up for you, isn't it?


 
If I'm bieng honest, i'm not entirely sure of Witch';s program, I don't know enough.  It does seem to fit that description, but I do know one thing, it's damn hard = good and effective in my book.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2008)

i shall forever go down in 2D video game history, just like duke nukem!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice workout Scar - especially the pullups and weighted dips. Are you planning on adding weight to the pullups anytime soon?


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 5, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Nice workout Scar - especially the pullups and weighted dips. Are you planning on adding weight to the pullups anytime soon?



thanks Sam.

as for the weighted pullups, my rep goal for the next 2 weeks is 8 reps so I probably wont be adding any weight to them yet. my next rep goal is 3 reps, so I'll be adding weight to those.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 5, 2008)

02-05-'08
*Week 5 - Fullbody B*

*Back Squats - RI 90*
135/8,8
155/8
165/7

*Seated Cable Rows - RI 90*
105/8,8
110/8,7

*DB Press - RI 90*
2x45/8
2x50/8,8
2x55/6

*BB Complex - Round 1 & 2 - RI 120*
Split Squats 65/5,5
OH Press 65/5,5
Hang Cleans 65/5, failed on the 4 rep of the second round of these.
RDLs 65/5
Bentover Rows 65/5

*Planks - RI 90*
BW/75 seconds, 55 seconds, 52 seconds.

forgot to stretch.

so I was completely into it first going off I nailed my squats, didn't plan on doing 165, but I got 7 reps out of them. once I got to the BB complex, it just killed me. I failed on the second round of hang cleans which pissed me off a little bit. I did set the bar down, and eventually finished the complex, but that doesn't really count as a complex.

I'll get to everyone's journals when I can, I have quite a bit of work tonight.


----------



## the other half (Feb 5, 2008)

we will be waiting.

some day we will do things likes planks, crunches, etc. i hope.

good workout.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice work, Scar!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks OH and Py.

haven't really been working out the last few days. I know it's only a few but lately I just feel bummed out about going/getting to the gym. it's for a couple reasons really, but the most significant ones are I have come to realize that when I don't go I get a hell of a lot of school work finished/finished a few days in advance, and the times I actually have time to go are rather inconvenient for me. it's really weird for me because I always looked forward to going but not so much anymore. maybe I'll take another few days off and see how I feel.


----------



## goob (Feb 8, 2008)

Great workout scar.  Those hang cleans are a bitch ain't they?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2008)

Solid workout, Scarface!

Sucks about the hangs, but you'll hit them soon. And great squats!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i shall forever go down in 2D video game history, just like duke nukem!



"Hmm, I don't have time to play with myself."


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> haven't really been working out the last few days. I know it's only a few but lately I just feel bummed out about going/getting to the gym. it's for a couple reasons really, but the most significant ones are I have come to realize that when I don't go I get a hell of a lot of school work finished/finished a few days in advance, and the times I actually have time to go are rather inconvenient for me. it's really weird for me because I always looked forward to going but not so much anymore. maybe I'll take another few days off and see how I feel.



Is it possible to keep going to the gym, but at a reduced frequency?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2008)

your worse than me!  make the damn decision and do it or dont!


sorry that was kinda harsh, im on one today


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 8, 2008)

goob said:


> Great workout scar.  Those hang cleans are a bitch ain't they?



thanks goob. yeah the hang cleans are killer, but I am really liking them. a new movement for me, well since I started the complex, but a movement I am liking more and more. form is starting to become better for me too.



DOMS said:


> Solid workout, Scarface!
> 
> Sucks about the hangs, but you'll hit them soon. And great squats!



thanks man. yeah hopefully I'll hit them next time, I was very pleased with my squats though.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 8, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Is it possible to keep going to the gym, but at a reduced frequency?



yeah, that is definitely something I might have to look into. something like I was doing before with an horizontal, vertical and 1 lower day. 



PreMier said:


> your worse than me!  make the damn decision and do it or dont!
> 
> 
> sorry that was kinda harsh, im on one today



lol no worries man. I gotta stop fucking around and figure something out. new routine maybe? I am not sure. TT made a good point though, so I'll take that into account.


----------



## the other half (Feb 8, 2008)

sometimes the mental fatigue is just as bad as the physical. just do what you know is best for you. the gym will always be there but you dont want to be in school 5 years from now.

at least enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2008)

Get the school stuff done now.  You'll be glad later.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 9, 2008)

I think it's really difficult to juggle school work and gym time, especially when you have classes and things to attend. You've really made great progress though and hats off to you for sticking with both things for so long - but sometimes you just have to accept that your workouts must come second to your study. 

Is it possible to put together some kind of maintenance routine, say full body, that you could do twice or three times a week, that only takes 30 mins? That way you're maintaining the weights and muscle you've worked to hard to build up, but you're saving time and mental effort too. 

Just a thought Scar, i know its tough mate, believe me i've been there. Hang on in there son, you'll come out the other side soon enough


----------



## katt (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah even if you just do a couple things at the gym,, it's great for the mind!  I get kinda grumpy if I don't workout for a while..


----------



## goob (Feb 9, 2008)

Scar- try two fullbody days if you can only make that.  Just go simple and use heavy compound movements only.  In and out, won't take long.

Alternatively, at home do body weight stuff with extreme low RI's-

Pushup mix
Hindu's x 10
Clap pushups
-rest 20-40 secs-
burpees x 10
box jumps (just jump as high as poss, bringin knees up) x 10
-rest 20-40-
crunches x 20
reverse crunches x 20
-rest 20-40-
handstand pushups
etc.....

Rest for 3-4 mins, repeat)


Something like that.  Not great, but it'll tide you over until you have more time.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2008)

Maybe you need to totally rethink your training and find some sort of setup that really gets you psyched up for the gym. Something fun and new.

Make some crazy brutal workout using supersets or trisets and fit something in a half hour.

I feel you on the schoolwork stuff, it piles up sometimes, doesnt it? I do think training relieves some of that stress for me, though, if you can fit it in.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 9, 2008)

you guys are great

thanks for all the ideas...I am contemplating MAYBE a 3 day split, but will more than likely go with a 2 day fullbody. my goal now is to get bigger, which I have gained 5-6lbs since the beginning of the semester, BUT 2 fullbodies probably wont give me enough volume but for the situation I am in now it'll probably be the best I can do. 

also like Gaz had mentioned I might have to completely rethink my training, find something new. 

also for the time being going to take OH's advice and enjoy the weekend. Hockey Day in Canada = 3 hockey games all day = sweet!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 10, 2008)

so I have come up with a 2 day fullbody split. I am considering also doing a day of cardio/core/grip work too, but probably, as much as I hate doing it, on a Saturday.

*Fullbody A*

A) Squats 5x4 150RI

A) Tbar Rows 2x10
B) 1 legged RDL 2x10 RI 60

A) Pullups 3x6
B) Hang Cleans 3x6
C) DB Rows 3x6 RI 90

*Fullbody B*

A) RDLs 5x4 RI 150

A) Dips 2x10
B) Hyperextensions 2x10 RI 60

A) Standing OH Press 3x6
B) Lunges 3x6
C) Bench Press 3x6 RI 90

compliments? complaints? anything you guys might change? add? lose? I don't know what I'll do for periodization, that is the only thing. I might just rotate the rep scheme every 2-3 weeks or so, although that's a pretty half-assed job of periodization. 

my cardio day (yes only 1) will consist of jumping rope for 20-25 minutes along with some core work and grip work. 

if my addition is correct with the above layout of the fullbody workouts I should only be in the gym a maximum of 20-22 minutes adding the RIs at the end of each set + some extra time to complete the sets.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 10, 2008)

I actually have a question, lol.

since I am only doing this twice a week, do you think it would hurt to throw in another set on the supersets of each workout? so instead of 2x10 it would be 3x10.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 10, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> I actually have a question, lol.
> 
> since I am only doing this twice a week, do you think it would hurt to throw in another set on the supersets of each workout? so instead of 2x10 it would be 3x10.



Try a week without those extra sets and see how you feel. For me the difference between a great session and burning out can be a few extra sets. Its all cumulative.

That looks pretty good though, its similar in concept to what im gonna be doing actually - fullbody only 2x a week but pretty damned intense when im actually in there.

It looks good to me, if you switch up the rep ranges every fortnight you should get a good 6 weeks out of it before your next week off.

One thing i would say though, is it wise to put hang cleans that late in the session in the middle of a triset? Theyre a pretty ballistic and coordinated movement, wont you want to be fresh for those?


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 10, 2008)

Those are some badass trisets.

I know what you mean about the motivation. I'm in the same boat, but I'm forcing myself to go. I'm doing a program which I'd dub "Max Efficiency Training" or maybe "Strength training for lazy fucks", depending on whether you think the glass is half full or empty. Are you sure you're not overreaching BTW?


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 11, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> One thing i would say though, is it wise to put hang cleans that late in the session in the middle of a triset? Theyre a pretty ballistic and coordinated movement, wont you want to be fresh for those?



that is very true. maybe I'll switch some stuff around so I'll be doing them earlier on in the workout. the reason why I had them there is because 1) I didn't take into account how tough thy were and 2) I had them paired with other workout equipment that was close by because if not people have a tendency to steal yours if you're not standing by it the whole team. thanks for pointing that out though



Witchblade said:


> Those are some badass trisets.
> 
> I know what you mean about the motivation. I'm in the same boat, but I'm forcing myself to go. I'm doing a program which I'd dub "Max Efficiency Training" or maybe "Strength training for lazy fucks", depending on whether you think the glass is half full or empty. Are you sure you're not overreaching BTW?



lol, hey whatever you want to call it but the best time that can be spent in the gym is the most efficient time. 

I was thinking the same about overreaching, but the only sign of it would be the lack of motivation. I sleep well for the most part, and I have been making strength and size gains too (hopefully muscle gains, I don't have anything to measure BF%). but yeah, overreaching was definitely in the back of my mind.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice layout on the program Scar! I like how you know exactly how long it should take you, that should keep you on track if you only have half an hour to work out.

Cool mate, hope it works for you. When you gonna start?


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah even if you just do a couple things at the gym,, it's great for the mind!  I get *"really bitchy"* if I don't workout for a while..


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

if you get in and out as fast as you say you are going to, your heart rate will be plenty high to be considered a cardio session.  good luck. 

also what do you think of the RICHARD ZEDNIK freak accident.
thats scary. kinda suprised it doesnt happen more often.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2008)

Your new workout looks like legs plus upper body pull (A) and legs plus upper body push (B).  Is this what is intended?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> also what do you think of the RICHARD ZEDNIK freak accident.
> thats scary. kinda suprised it doesnt happen more often.



Freaky.  I've heard he's doing good.  I seem to recall this happening once in all the years I've been watching.  He's lucky.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 11, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Nice layout on the program Scar! I like how you know exactly how long it should take you, that should keep you on track if you only have half an hour to work out.
> 
> Cool mate, hope it works for you. When you gonna start?



thanks Sam. that is my rough estimate with all the proper RIs added together + some extra time to complete the sets. hopefully going to to start tomorrow



Triple Threat said:


> Your new workout looks like legs plus upper body pull (A) and legs plus upper body push (B).  Is this what is intended?



yeah, I kind of geared it like that. I am thinking about changing it to an all vertical upper + legs one day and an all horizontal upper + legs the next mainly for the reason that my over all pushing is not great so doing all the pushing in one day, something will definitely give.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> if you get in and out as fast as you say you are going to, your heart rate will be plenty high to be considered a cardio session.  good luck.
> 
> also what do you think of the RICHARD ZEDNIK freak accident.
> thats scary. kinda suprised it doesnt happen more often.



thanks OH, I am hoping it'll take me that short amount of time, hard to say right now.

that is insane what happened to Zednik, scary and yes definitely a freak accident. he was just circling behind the net, and BAM! 

Jokinen was interviewed afterward and some reported asked "so how do you feel about this incident?" Jokinen just stared at him and said "how the fuck do you think I feel?!" like seriously, what kind of lame-ass question was that?



Pylon said:


> Freaky.  I've heard he's doing good.  I seem to recall this happening once in all the years I've been watching.  He's lucky.



yeah, it seems like I remember something else happening of that nature but I can't recall for sure. last time I heard they said he was in stable condition, he is really lucky.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 12, 2008)

02-12-'08
*Fullbody A*

*Squats - RI 150*
155/4
165/4
175/4
185/4
190/3**PR by 5lbs*

*Triset - RI 105
A) Bench Press - 135/6,6,6
B) Lunges - BW+70/6,5,5
C) DB Rows - 60/6,6,5*

*Superset - RI 60
A) T-Bar Rows - 90/10, 110/10
B) 1-Legged RDLs - BW/10,10 each leg*

sooo..that was tough, I wont lie. felt good though. a buddy of mine who is a regular gym goer at the same time as me tried to convince me that I wouldn't get enough done in those 25 minutes, said how it was a waste of my time to only be in the gym that long. kind of made me mad because I was thinking "if you only saw what I will be doing..." 

diet was bad today, only for the fact I went about...5.5 hours without eating. working on a lab. spaghetti now though!!!

I'll get around to everyone's journals after I eat and have a little nap...I am friggin tired!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2008)

Fucking hell, thats a hellalotta density right there...shit, that must have taken a good few litres of sweat out of you, that looks nuts.

I like it!


----------



## goob (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh yes, liking that scar.  It seems your upping the mantle a fair bit, welcome to the world of pain!!!


----------



## the other half (Feb 12, 2008)

i didnt know that we went to the gym for pain?  now i know what we have been doing wrong this whole time.

great job on the lunges. 

i dont like them,  cause 2 days later it hurts to try and sit on the shitter.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks like the workouts are going well!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 15, 2008)

I can't believe you did all that in 25 minutes. Christ, no wonder you were knackered!

Those Squats are getting heavy mate - i remember when you and me had that conversation about increasing our squat capacity because it was so crap in comparison to our calf raises, do you remember? You've come a long way since then


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Fucking hell, thats a hellalotta density right there...shit, that must have taken a good few litres of sweat out of you, that looks nuts.
> 
> I like it!



thanks Gaz. the bench/lunges/DB rows really got the heart pumping. 



goob said:


> Oh yes, liking that scar.  It seems your upping the mantle a fair bit, welcome to the world of pain!!!



thanks goob, I try to up this so-called "mantle" every so often.



the other half said:


> i didnt know that we went to the gym for pain?  now i know what we have been doing wrong this whole time.
> 
> great job on the lunges.
> 
> i dont like them,  cause 2 days later it hurts to try and sit on the shitter.



lol, I hear that OH. I find stairs to be your worst enemy also once the DOMS from lunges sets in.



vortrit said:


> Looks like the workouts are going well!



thanks vort. 



SamEaston said:


> I can't believe you did all that in 25 minutes. Christ, no wonder you were knackered!
> 
> Those Squats are getting heavy mate - i remember when you and me had that conversation about increasing our squat capacity because it was so crap in comparison to our calf raises, do you remember? You've come a long way since then



thanks Sam, yeah I was very happy with my squats. I don't really want to go too much heavier since I have a rather small to average frame size, it probably wont be good in the future. 

as for that conversation, I do remember that. I think we've both done very well with that, albeit your's are front squats (which I would end up killing myself while doing them!) I calculated my 1RM to be about 208 or something like that, which I am rather pleased with considering I only really started doing squats less than a year ago and I started off at less than 140.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 17, 2008)

no workouts at all the past 4 or 5 days. I am just hanging low for a while, not really in the working out mood. this coming week I have a couple assignments due, a couple of labs, and a couple of midterms. I am trying my hardest to plan my time better so maybe I can get to the gym in the evenings. I haven't quit, I am just in hiatus for a while.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 17, 2008)

The work's more important at the moment, but you won't be staying away from the gym for long, especially with that rise in Squattage - from 140 to 208?? Mate, that's brilliant. No wonder you're chuffed with that.

Do you have long to go before you're finished uni completely?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2008)

everything will work out.. it always does


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2008)

School can be a pain in the ass, but it's important these days if you want to make good money. Luckily, I've been finding time to workout.


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2008)

That's a good choice Scar... we'll be here when you get back..


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2008)

Keep the diet clean and you'll be fine.  

(Easier said than done, I know...)


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 19, 2008)

You fucking slacker.

J/k you know its the right decision to make, man


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 19, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> The work's more important at the moment, but you won't be staying away from the gym for long, especially with that rise in Squattage - from 140 to 208?? Mate, that's brilliant. No wonder you're chuffed with that.
> 
> Do you have long to go before you're finished uni completely?



well right now this is my last week before spring break, so that'll be a nice week to relax and try to get a little bit a head of the academic-game. then it is 4 weeks in March, a few extra days in April, finals and I am finished around mid-April!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 19, 2008)

just read an article on the Westside form of training. seems very intriguing to say the least...Westside mixed with some sort of linear periodization might be interesting...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2008)

Never tried it, but I've heard good things.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 19, 2008)

for the time being, I think I am just going to do a pull/legs/push. tried one before but only for a short time. it suits my time better, and also able to add in a short cardio day.

I think the time off what kind of what I needed, because I am rip-roaring ready to get back to the gym. I also decided to get to the gym in the morning before classes. you guys are probably thinking why I just didn't do that to begin with, well in all honesty...I HATE MORNINGS! I do all I can to get my ass ready and to class on time.

here is something I am thinking, with a little inspiration from my man Gaz

*Upper A*

A)Supine Rows 4x6
B) Pullups

T-Bar Rows (the crazy way Gaz is doing with the 9 reps with your 6RM)

*Lower*

RDLs 3x6

Split Squats 3x6

Hang Cleans 2x8

Hyperextensions 2x8

*Upper B*

A) Standing OH BB Press 4x6
B) Bench Press

A) Dips (again the crazy setup Gaz is doing)

I think I am also going to go on Saturday (which I wasn't a huge fan of either) for some cardio (which is really needed) grip work, and core work...MAYBE calves, but I am going to be jumping rope so calf work might not be needed.

also looking to add in an extra isolation movement at the end of both upper days (which is technically a push/pull split). decided to venture into the lower rep range, not really low, but lower than I was previously doing, into the 6 rep range.

as for periodization, not too sure...quite possibly linear for a change, but I am unsure how that works, so have to look that up.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 20, 2008)

I AM BACK!

after a week off, which is what I think was needed, I started back up today. mornings suck, but one advantage is that there are not many people at the gym

*02-20-'08 - Lower*

*RDLs* 155x6, 175x6, 185x6, 195x5
*Split Squats* 95x2x6, 105x2x6*PR
*Hang Cleans* 75x2x7*PR
*Hyperextensions* BW+25x2x8

stretched.
walked to school and walked home - 15 minutes each way.

so, split squats are brutal! hang cleans are tough as shit! very happy with this workout. was trying for 2x8 on the hang cleans, but just couldn't pull it off.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice work.  Hang cleans are tough to get, especially as they get heavy.  It's easy to really blow the form.

I love using light hang cleans and OH squats for warm ups.


----------



## goob (Feb 20, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> I AM BACK!
> 
> after a week off, which is what I think was needed, I started back up today. mornings suck, but one advantage is that there are not many people at the gym
> 
> ...


 
Mornings are hellbent evil. Still, a good return, low volume but heavy weight = effective but and time efficient.

PR's to boot.  Good job scar.


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2008)

what time did you  get to the gym?
i cant workout after being at work all day long. plus first thing in the morning i have a lot more energy.
good looking workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> just read an article on the Westside form of training. seems very intriguing to say the least...Westside mixed with some sort of linear periodization might be interesting...



Thinking about powerlifting are we?    There seems to be a higher than usual interest in it lately.  Check out the journals of PeteTheGreek, DLDave, soxmuscle and stubborngrl.

There's also many, many articles on the internet.  Just google "Westside Training" and start reading.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 21, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Nice work.  Hang cleans are tough to get, especially as they get heavy.  It's easy to really blow the form.
> 
> I love using light hang cleans and OH squats for warm ups.



thanks Py. I underestimated the hang cleans, but I am sore in many different places from them today, most noticeably my traps...is that a weird thing?   



goob said:


> Mornings are hellbent evil. Still, a good return, low volume but heavy weight = effective but and time efficient.
> 
> PR's to boot.  Good job scar.



thank you goobster. mornings are the devil, although when I was at home (not living in the city) mornings weren't so bad because you could get up (in the summer at least) birds chirping, a cool breeze, absolutely no one else around and go for a run, or walk or whatever.



the other half said:


> what time did you  get to the gym?
> i cant workout after being at work all day long. plus first thing in the morning i have a lot more energy.
> good looking workout.



you'll laugh when I tell you this, but I am in the gym at around 8:30 or 9. I know, I know - hardly early at all, but I am a night owl so I like staying up late which doesn't go well with having to get up at 7...I now give you permission to make fun. honestly, yesterday between my hand cleans sets I couldn't stop yawning...makes you think that other people are thinking "wow, he must be hard at it..."



Triple Threat said:


> Thinking about powerlifting are we?    There seems to be a higher than usual interest in it lately.  Check out the journals of PeteTheGreek, DLDave, soxmuscle and stubborngrl.
> 
> There's also many, many articles on the internet.  Just google "Westside Training" and start reading.



thanks TT. yeah I've been browsing soxmuscle's journal now for a while actually and really like the looks of his workouts. I don't like however the low amount of back work that seems to be common with Westside, but I guess I could switch it around someway.


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Scar...   

Glad you enjoyed your time off..   sometimes  you just gotta do it..


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> thanks Py. I underestimated the hang cleans, but I am sore in many different places from them today, most noticeably my traps...is that a weird thing?



Nah.  When done right, even your hair will hurt the next day.


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2008)

what if youre bald?????????


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2008)

It will hurt so much, you'll swear you still had hair.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 22, 2008)

katt said:


> Hi Scar...
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your time off..   sometimes  you just gotta do it..



thanks katt. sometimes it is exactly what you need, some good R+R.



Pylon said:


> Nah.  When done right, even your hair will hurt the next day.





the other half said:


> what if youre bald?????????





Pylon said:


> It will hurt so much, you'll swear you still had hair.





*Upper B - 02-22-'08*

*A) Bench Press* 135x3x6, 145x5
*B) Standing OH BB Press* 60x2x6, 65x2x6,5
*Dips* BW+25 3+extreme pain in my shoulder
*DB Lateral Raises* 15x2x10

didn't stretch. very disappointed with this workout. everything was going fine until the dips. a very sharp pain shot through my armpit and through my shoulder joint, causing my right arm to buckle. I don't know what happened because when I tried again, as soon as I was a that top of the movement it happened again (yes, I was dumb enough to try again). I still did lateral raises which didn't both my shoulder at all.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2008)

Sounds like it might have tweaked you pec a little.  I did that once in high school on the parallel bars.  (Yeah, our gym classes were filled with excitement.   )  It sucked.  Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey mister, hows things?

Hope this injury isn't serious??

I know what you're saying on the yawning thing. I yawn my head off between sets, its crazy! But someone told me once that it's because all the oxygen leaves your brain and goes to your muscles, so you start to yawn to take more oxygen in. That made sense to me, no oxygen in my brain - when someone comes up to me inthe gym and starts asking me stuff i just can't think clearly, especially if i've been working out hard just beforehand. I have to go 'Sorry, im suffering from a lack of oxygen to the brain. I'll have to come and speak to you later.'

That normally gets rid of them


----------



## katt (Feb 27, 2008)

That sucks Scar..

Maybe we should have an "injury" thread in the journals.. I bet it would keep going for a long time .. lol


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2008)

i dont know why people do dips anyway.. they are very hard on the shoulder girdle.  hope your alright


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 27, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Sounds like it might have tweaked you pec a little.  I did that once in high school on the parallel bars.  (Yeah, our gym classes were filled with excitement.   )  It sucked.  Hope it's nothing serious.



sounds better than some of our days. for a few classes we'd sit and watch a 1970's video on certain things I forget at the moment, but it wasn't very physical! 



SamEaston said:


> Hey mister, hows things?
> 
> Hope this injury isn't serious??
> 
> ...



that yawning/lack of oxygen to the brain makes a lot of sense actually. I find on the higher intensity exercises like squats and hang cleans is when it happens. as for the "injury" I don't think it's anything too serious where as it hasn't bothered me since, but I haven't gone to the gym since then either. I went home for a few days over my spring break and the gym is inconveniently 20-25 minute drive away, plus 10$ for a day pass just to workout out for 30-45 minutes, not worth it. back in Halifax now so hopefully get to my gym here tonight.



katt said:


> That sucks Scar..
> 
> Maybe we should have an "injury" thread in the journals.. I bet it would keep going for a long time .. lol



lol

yeah there seems to be quite a few people around battling injuries or completely out from an injury.



PreMier said:


> i dont know why people do dips anyway.. they are very hard on the shoulder girdle.  hope your alright



I can understand why they are hard on the shoulder. I find sometimes I'll wake up in the middle of the night and if I am directly lying on my shoulder it will hurt so bad, and I've been doing that lately so maybe that is the reason why?

how are you doing with your cracked ribs?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2008)

ribs are about 98%.  i cant feel them unless i put quite a bit of pressure on them, i have been back in the gym consistant for a few weeks now.  i will update my journal in a few weeks after i finish the adrenalean product test.

for triceps i would do CG bench or skull crushers or something.. i dont think i will ever do weighted dips again.  i pulled a muscle in my back/neck once from doing them


----------



## goob (Feb 27, 2008)

Just put the injury down as 'rest' for a while, you'll come back much stronger - "every cloud...." and all that jazz....


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2008)

glad to see you back. how was the break?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2008)

Heya!

Any of your teams make moves at the deadline?  We dropped a couple of guys (Salvador and Backman), not much in return.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 28, 2008)

PreMier said:


> ribs are about 98%.  i cant feel them unless i put quite a bit of pressure on them, i have been back in the gym consistant for a few weeks now.  i will update my journal in a few weeks after i finish the adrenalean product test.
> 
> for triceps i would do CG bench or skull crushers or something.. i dont think i will ever do weighted dips again.  i pulled a muscle in my back/neck once from doing them



yeah, I might give them a try once more, see how it feels. I just find, personally, nothing hits my tris harder than dips. I can't do skullcrushers because it fucks up my elbows, so if dips fail me I'll switch to CG bench.



goob said:


> Just put the injury down as 'rest' for a while, you'll come back much stronger - "every cloud...." and all that jazz....



I don't know if it is necessarily an injury seeing as today was decent, but something weird happened. oh and thanks for the saying because it finally makes sense to me!!



the other half said:


> glad to see you back. how was the break?



thanks OH. I am still on "break" I just went home for a few days with mom and dad. I say "break" because I'll still be spending most of it studying and at school



Pylon said:


> Heya!
> 
> Any of your teams make moves at the deadline?  We dropped a couple of guys (Salvador and Backman), not much in return.



well Jersey picked up, from the Blues, Salvador so that's a good addition for them. Ottawa picked up LaPointe from Chicago who is a veteran leader and some more grit they need. I was hoping they would have dealt Emery...what a bum...


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 28, 2008)

*02-28-'08 - Upper A*

*A) Supine Rows*
BW/6,6,6,6
*B) Pullups - RI 1:45*
BW/6,5,4,4  weak

*T-Bar Rows @ 105lbs - RI 1:45* (+ = 10 second mini RI)
3+3+3
3+3+3
3+3+3      

*A) Bentover Laterals*
15lbsx2/10,10
*B) DB Shrugs - RI 1:00*
65lbsx2/10,10

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
115/10
125/10,10

walked to the gym (bussed home though) - 20 minutes.

this workout was bitter-sweet. sweet as it was a good workout, bitter as my pulling has dropped considerably. supersetting 2 pulling movements KILLS the biceps, all those people do bicep curls...superset pulling movements! I'm hoping that is why my pullups were down. everything was good.

the crazy S-Time thing Gaz is doing, that's what I did for my T-Bars...worked great!


----------



## goob (Feb 28, 2008)

Great workout scar, those pulls are not to be quaffed at.  Do you do them wide grip? 

Also, that crunching is mad.  mad I tell ye...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2008)

Excellent w/o BRother Scar, how is the injury feelin now??? How far down do you go, I only go down to where my upper arms are parallel with the ground, my partner tells me when to stop, and with a bum shoulder I have been ok to do them periodically, just be safe and smart my Friend!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 29, 2008)

goob said:


> Great workout scar, those pulls are not to be quaffed at.  Do you do them wide grip?
> 
> Also, that crunching is mad.  mad I tell ye...



thanks goob. I guess I was a little disappointed because pulling is my fortay (sp?). as for the pullups, I did the first 2 sets with a narrow grip (shoulder width or so apart) and the next 2 sets wider grip (a little further than shoulder width)



Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o BRother Scar, how is the injury feelin now??? How far down do you go, I only go down to where my upper arms are parallel with the ground, my partner tells me when to stop, and with a bum shoulder I have been ok to do them periodically, just be safe and smart my Friend!!!



thanks Arch! how are you doing?

I haven't tested the shoulder out yet this week with any pushing movements, quite possibly on Sunday will I see how it is. I go to parallel on the dips too. I'm hoping it was maybe just a freak thing that will only happen once..have my fingers crossed!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 29, 2008)

*02-29-'08 - Lower*

*RDLs - RI 1:45*
155x6
175x6
185x6
200x6

*Split Squats - RI 1:45*
95x2x6
105x2x6

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:45*
75x8
75x7

*Hyperextensions - RI 1:45*
BW+25x2x8

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
360x3x8

walked to and from the gym - 20 minutes each way.

first time in a while I went to the gym in the evening and for good reason. was a little, not stressed out, but annoyed at my sister. I live with her and she has just recently started seeing this guy who seems like a good guy, but she is acting different in ways that I have almost can't believe it is my sister. anyway that was fueling this workout, and I busted through it and was really happy with my RDLs, I think I could have gone even higher.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 1, 2008)

great RDL's and brilliant Split Squats 

I think im going to add RDL's to my next program. They seem to be in fashion at the moment


----------



## goob (Mar 1, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> thanks goob. I guess I was a little disappointed because pulling is my fortay (sp?). as for the pullups, I did the first 2 sets with a narrow grip (shoulder width or so apart) and the next 2 sets wider grip (a little further than shoulder width)
> !


 
Nice.  I like to mix them up too, CG is much easier than WG, once I've exhausted WG, I move to CG to blitz my back.

Awesome calf pressing, really high numbers.  Good job.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 3, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> great RDL's and brilliant Split Squats
> 
> I think im going to add RDL's to my next program. They seem to be in fashion at the moment



thanks Sam. I was happy with my RDLs, I've never repped out 6 with 200 before. I like them better than SLDLs because I find that SLDLs work the lower back too much.



goob said:


> Nice.  I like to mix them up too, CG is much easier than WG, once I've exhausted WG, I move to CG to blitz my back.
> 
> Awesome calf pressing, really high numbers.  Good job.



thank you sir goob. I actually do WG pullups last because I find them easier for so reason than CG pullups.

*03-03-'08 - Upper A*

*A) Supine Rows*
BW/6,6,6,6
*B) Pullups - RI 1:45*
BW/6,6,5,3

*T-Bar Rows @ 110lbs - RI 1:45* (+ = 10 second mini RI)
3+3+3
3+3+3
3+3+3

*A) Bentover Laterals*
2x15lbs/10,10
*B) DB Shrugs - RI 1:00*
2x65lbs/10,9

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
115/10
125/10,10

stretched.

walked to and from school - 20 minutes each way.

something I have been noticing lately is the size of my calves, which have been getting smaller. it's kind funny because I do pretty much all the same lower movements and calf pressing, but then it hit me - I changed back squats for split squats. I never really realized how much your calves are involved in squats. makes me want to switch back to back squats for that reason! lol


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweet workout man! Numbers are looking great.

How are you finding the mini-set things?

Nice supersetting also


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2008)

nice work out, good numbers on the db shrugs. i quit doing those, last time i hurt my back was from grabbing those and i just got slammed with a sudden pain in my lower back. 

as for the calves, i wish i could find the reason my dont grow, outside of genetics.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 4, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> something I have been noticing lately is the size of my calves, which have been getting smaller. it's kind funny because I do pretty much all the same lower movements and calf pressing, but then it hit me - I changed back squats for split squats. I never really realized how much your calves are involved in squats. makes me want to switch back to back squats for that reason! lol



True - try Hack Squats. I hear they're brutal on the calves


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 4, 2008)

Excellent w/o BRother Scar!!! You just can't beat good ole squats my Friend, they work EVERYTHING!!! Keep at it my Friend!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2008)

Do you ever do any "calf specific" exercises?  We have a couple machines at our gym, a standing calf raise and a seated Hammer Strength one...

That Supine Row & pullup combo looks like it would be pretty hard.. gj!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2008)

i have decided that i will never eliminate squats from my workout again.  they just kick my ass, and make me grow like crazy


----------



## the other half (Mar 5, 2008)

squats are our friends


----------



## goob (Mar 5, 2008)

Those cable crunches never seem to amaze me. I don't think I've seen any heavier on here....


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 5, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Sweet workout man! Numbers are looking great.
> 
> How are you finding the mini-set things?
> 
> Nice supersetting also



thanks man. my numbers are decent for now, I am pleased. I am really liking those mini-set things, I find the hardest part with them is not the fact your doing 9 reps with your 6RM but the fact you stop for 10 seconds, and then start again. 



the other half said:


> nice work out, good numbers on the db shrugs. i quit doing those, last time i hurt my back was from grabbing those and i just got slammed with a sudden pain in my lower back.
> 
> as for the calves, i wish i could find the reason my dont grow, outside of genetics.



thanks OH. those DB shrugs aren't bad, my grip was failing horribly towards the end. which reminds me I need to start grip training again!



SamEaston said:


> True - try Hack Squats. I hear they're brutal on the calves



I've heard of them, but have no idea what they are. what is so different about them?



Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o BRother Scar!!! You just can't beat good ole squats my Friend, they work EVERYTHING!!! Keep at it my Friend!!!



thanks Arch! squats are king, I have to say. I am doing split squats now which are tough, but good ol' back squats is where it's at.



katt said:


> Do you ever do any "calf specific" exercises?  We have a couple machines at our gym, a standing calf raise and a seated Hammer Strength one...
> 
> That Supine Row & pullup combo looks like it would be pretty hard.. gj!



thank you ma'am. I do calf pressing on the leg press machine. I find out of all the equipment out there, they are the best for me.



PreMier said:


> i have decided that i will never eliminate squats from my workout again.  they just kick my ass, and make me grow like crazy



squats are awesome yeah. I do split squats, but am missing the regular back squats.



goob said:


> Those cable crunches never seem to amaze me. I don't think I've seen any heavier on here....



they never seem to amaze you?...oh what do I have to do to amaze you?! what?! lol.....thanks man. take a look at Pre's journal, he was doing 185-190lb cable crunches!


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 5, 2008)

didn't get to the gym today. it was freezing raining here like crazy this morning so the buses were all delayed and I didn't attempt to walk because when I looked out the window the sidewalks were a complete glare of ice! I did manage to shuffle my way to the bus stop and get to school, only to have forgotten a lunch


----------



## goob (Mar 6, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> they never seem to amaze you?...oh what do I have to do to amaze you?! what?! lol.....thanks man. take a look at Pre's journal, he was doing 185-190lb cable crunches!


 
Never _cease......_ is what I meant to say....


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> True - try Hack Squats. I hear they're brutal on the calves



If your feet remain flat, how do the calves come into play?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 6, 2008)

i know you can do calf raises on the hack machine.. just turn around the other way.

thats probably what she heard of/meant


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2008)

Now _that_ I've seen people do. But just doing a regular hack squat wouldn't seem to do much for the calves.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 6, 2008)

correctamoondo


----------



## goob (Mar 6, 2008)

PreMier said:


> correctamoondo


 
Speak English you jive-spittin, honkey-tonk jabberwocky tokin mothafuckin nigga.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 6, 2008)

what was that?  say it one more time, i dare you!


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 7, 2008)

I realized why my calves didn't seem to have any take in the split squats was because my foot wasn't flat on the ground. I did them fully flat-footed and I noticed it worked my calves more than before.

*03-07-'08 - Lower*

*RDLs - RI 1:45*
155x6
175x6
185x6
205x5

*Split Squats - RI 1:45*
95x2x6
105x2x6

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:45*
75x8
75x7

*Hyperextensions - RI 1:45*
BW+25x2x8

*Calf Press - RI 0:30*
360x3x8

*Static Holds - RI 2:00*
2x75lbs - 50 seconds, 35 seconds, 12 seconds grip failed/callouses were being ripped off.

stretched. 

walked to school - 20 minutes.

good day today. it is Friday. I had a good workout (despite my not being able to get 2x8 on the hang cleans). it is sunny and 5 degrees. I got a midterm back that I thought I didn't do well on but turns out I made an A-


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2008)

fridays are good

hope your legs feel as good tomorrow as  mine do.


----------



## goob (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome split squats Scar, really good.  I've never done them with a bar, they sound really tough, and that sounds like a lot of weight.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 8, 2008)

the other half said:


> fridays are good
> 
> hope your legs feel as good tomorrow as  mine do.



lol, oh my legs aren't feeling too bad - a little sore. I think I hit the nail on the head with this lower workout. my legs always seem to be "feeling it" a few days after my workouts lately. thanks OH.



goob said:


> Awesome split squats Scar, really good.  I've never done them with a bar, they sound really tough, and that sounds like a lot of weight.



thanks goob. I am really starting to like the split squats. so much core involved too. I know you work your core on back squats too, but for me it seems more so with split squats.

*03-08-'08 - Upper B*

*A) Bench Press*
135x3x6
145x5
*B) Standing OH BB Press - RI 1:45*
60x3x6
60x5

*Dips @ BW+20lbs - RI 1:45* (+ = 10 second mini RI)
3+3+3
3+3+2  my tris were fried at this point. could not take anymore, so I just did a set of 8 at just BW. might have to drop the weight a little next time.

*Medicine Ball Plyo-Pushups - RI 1:45*
BWx2x8

*Cardio - Jumped Rope @ Medium-High intensity*
10 minutes

forgot to stretch.

walked to the gym - 20 minutes.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 8, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> l
> *Cardio - Jumped Rope @ Medium-High intensity*
> 10 minutes



sup, scar?  just droppin' in to see what you're up to in workouts.
niiiice, that'll get your heart pumpin' huh?
btw, dips are one of my favorites!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 10, 2008)

That is heavy on the Split Squats mate - nice one. They are killers, huh? Especially on the inside of the thigh 

GJ on the mid-term too. Nothing like a little A to brighten up your day!

Thats a heavy bench press too. Nice one


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 10, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> sup, scar?  just droppin' in to see what you're up to in workouts.
> niiiice, that'll get your heart pumpin' huh?
> btw, dips are one of my favorites!



hey man, welcome to my journal! I love jumping rope, it's a great way of doing cardio and really underrated in my opinion. dips are great too, although I had  a little scare with them a while back, but everything seems to be good now.



SamEaston said:


> That is heavy on the Split Squats mate - nice one. They are killers, huh? Especially on the inside of the thigh
> 
> GJ on the mid-term too. Nothing like a little A to brighten up your day!
> 
> Thats a heavy bench press too. Nice one



thank you ma'am. I have a new found respect for split squats. people look at me weird when I set the bar up with that weight, as though "wow he doesn't squat much" lol. my bench is no where near what it used to be, but that's why I started doing it again!

as for the midterm, it really made my day! 

_______________________________________________________________

no workout this morning. I had my interview this afternoon and just wanted to sleep in a bit so I wouldn't go there tired. I think it went well, but it's hard to say. for part of it they gave me a piece of granite and told me to identify it (granite, come on - gimme a break! lol) and I picked out some things they said apparently no one else picked out!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 10, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> I had my interview this afternoon and just wanted to sleep in a bit so I wouldn't go there tired. I think it went well, but it's hard to say.



Good to see you got serious for the interview and didn't take it for granite.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2008)

Lookin like a champ in here BRother Scar, glad the shoulder is ok!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2008)

GJ on the midterm Scar!!   ok, 5 degrees and sunny.. brrrrr.... I'm ready for spring  now...


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 15, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Good to see you got serious for the interview and didn't take it for granite.



 nice pun TT.



Archangel said:


> Lookin like a champ in here BRother Scar, glad the shoulder is ok!!!



thanks Arch. yeah I was happy it was nothing serious with the shoulder too.



katt said:


> GJ on the midterm Scar!!   ok, 5 degrees and sunny.. brrrrr.... I'm ready for spring  now...



thanks katt, well when I said 5 degrees I meant that in Celsius not Fahrenheit! that would be a bit too cold for any "spring" like weather.

____________________________________________________________

so as you see, I've been a lazy piece of crap. some things, pretty much everything but my school work, have been stressing me out and not going good the past little while - mainly with my sister. I've also had to fight off a cold which I haven't had one in a year or more. funny what stress will do to you, huh?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2008)

Stress is no joke, relax, relate and release my Friend, enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 15, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Good to see you got serious for the interview and didn't take it for granite.



That was so funny, i leaked coffee out my nose and onto my keyboard. . . ewww!

Scar - Arch is right, being stressed does funny things to you. I remember thinking that i would always be able to keep myself calm and organised and that i would never let things get on top of me, but recently i've been getting bogged down with my experiments not working, my flatmate being a dick, my diet being all over the place, not seeing my family etc etc. I know you can deal with one thing at a time, but when several things happen simultaneously, its hard to stay positive. 

I came home and cried for about 20 minutes today, for no real reason, and im not a person who cries very much at all. My advice to you is deal with the things you can deal with and talk to your mates about the things that you can't deal with yourself, hopefully you'll feel a bit better then. 

And of course, we're always here


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Arch & Sam* thanks guys. things weren't so great last weekend, but I tried to relax as much as possible. I have a long weekend this weekend, and my parents are coming in Sunday for Easter supper..mmm HAM!

working on a new routine that incorporates the a Texas Method-like scheme for a 2 compounds at the beginning of the workout. actually now that I think about it, it'll be more a progressive overload...oh well, whatever I'll post it when I am finished with it. I've come to realize it's not my training that holds me back from being where I want, it's my diet...diet is a bitch!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2008)

eat more, its almsot summer.. time to bulk lol


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> *Arch & Sam* thanks guys. things weren't so great last weekend, but I tried to relax as much as possible. I have a long weekend this weekend, and my parents are coming in Sunday for Easter supper..mmm HAM!
> 
> working on a new routine that incorporates the a Texas Method-like scheme for a 2 compounds at the beginning of the workout. actually now that I think about it, it'll be more a progressive overload...oh well, whatever I'll post it when I am finished with it. I've come to realize it's not my training that holds me back from being where I want, it's my diet...diet is a bitch!


 
Go for the full 4 compounds scar....  Come on man, thats what the routine says.  You won't regret it.  I've been doing that for a while, and it pays off.  Plus it would be cool if you did it, as well as as me n Gaz.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 20, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> *Arch & Sam* thanks guys. things weren't so great last weekend, but I tried to relax as much as possible. I have a long weekend this weekend, and my parents are coming in Sunday for Easter supper..mmm HAM!



wb, scar 
enjoy that ham!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 20, 2008)

It looks like your workouts are going great. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Go for the full 4 compounds scar....  Come on man, thats what the routine says.  You won't regret it.  I've been doing that for a while, and it pays off.  Plus it would be cool if you did it, as well as as me n Gaz.



oh I plan on doing 4 compounds. just that for 2 of them I am going to some something similar to the Texas method, and for the other 2 I am going to do something alittle higher in volume.

I realize I go through routines faster than a prostitute goes through panties (is that very goob-like? I was trying for something goob might say lol). so here is a routine for the next few weeks, until I am able to attempt bulking again. I am going to try the lower volume-higher intensity and make some serious strength gains. still working on my routine I'll use when I bulk, this is for now:

Upper A
Weighted Pullups 5x3
Standing OH Press 5x3
Weighted Dips 3x6
DB lateral raises 2x8

Lower
Squats 5x3
RDLs 5x3
Hang Cleans 3x6
Calf Press 2x8

Upper B
Bentover BB Rows 5x3
Bench Press 5x3
Seated Cable Rows 3x6
Plyometric pushups 2x8
DB Curls 2x8

basic compounds. ol' faithfuls that never fail. if all goes well, will be starting next Monday, big assignment to work on this weekend.


----------



## goob (Mar 21, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> oh I plan on doing 4 compounds. just that for 2 of them I am going to some something similar to the Texas method, and for the other 2 I am going to do something alittle higher in volume.
> 
> I realize I go through routines faster than a prostitute goes through panties (is that very goob-like? I was trying for something goob might say lol). so here is a routine for the next few weeks, until I am able to attempt bulking again. I am going to try the lower volume-higher intensity and make some serious strength gains. still working on my routine I'll use when I bulk, this is for now:
> 
> ...


 
Looks good, and that was quite goob-like in delivery.  But if you've ever met any prostitutes, you'll realise they don't wear any pa.............er, ahem, yes, em...nice routine ,...er ...scar.

I heard somewhere that you should use opposing movements. Seems to aid recovery, and improve performance,

E.g: Bench vs BB Rows
Military Press vs Chins
Etc.  One movement, followed by its opposing movement, I don't know if you will want to consider it.   Might help with the madness of 4 x compounds that most of us seem to be heading towards ( Damn you Gaz, you prophet of pain).


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2008)

I like that routine my Friend, Best Wishes and I will be following along!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 22, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> basic compounds. ol' faithfuls that never fail. if all goes well, will be starting next Monday, big assignment to work on this weekend.



agreed.  the basics are always the most solid 
good luck on that assignment.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 22, 2008)

goob said:


> E.g: Bench vs BB Rows
> Military Press vs Chins
> Etc.  One movement, followed by its opposing movement, I don't know if you will want to consider it.   Might help with the madness of 4 x compounds that most of us seem to be heading towards ( Damn you Gaz, you prophet of pain).



that's what I am doing. the routine I posted above is not the one I will be following when I start to bulk again come summer (weird I know, but I find it is the easiest time for me to actually have a set scheduled time to eat so I don't forgot - unlike when I am in class). I am working on a different routine too for when I start bulking that I am going to incorporate something like the Texas method in it...I think



Archangel said:


> I like that routine my Friend, Best Wishes and I will be following along!!!



thanks Arch. I know you'll be pushing me along the whole way!



nadirmg said:


> agreed.  the basics are always the most solid
> good luck on that assignment.



thanks dude!


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 22, 2008)

so I decided to go into the gym today. I was sitting around this morning and felt myself getting lazy, so I decided to go to the gym and wake myself up - also stopped over to the uni and did some lab work somewhat of a productive day!

*Upper B Horizontal - 03-22-'08*

*Bentover BB Rows - RI 2:30*
135x3x3
145x2x3

*DB Bench Press - RI 2:30*
60sx2x3
65sx2x3
70sx1x2
kind of made me mad, because I wanted to do bench press but both benches were taken.

*Seated Cable Row - RI 1:30*
115x6
120x6
125x5

*Medicine Ball Plyo-Pushups - RI 1:00*
BWx14
BWx12

*DB Hammer Curls - RI 1:00*
35sx6
40sx6

*Planks - RI 1:00*
BWx3 - 65 seconds, 54 seconds, 55 seconds

walked home - 20 minutes.

so, I can tell I am going to be ridiculously sore because I can feel the DOMS setting into my abs and biceps already! good workout for sure though, felt great. even though you don't get the Holy Grail of the workout with low reps - a.k.a. "the pump" - high intensity is great!


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Upper A Vertical - 03-24-'08*

*Pullups - RI 2:30*
BW+20x2x3
BW+25x3x3

*Standing OH BB Press - RI 2:30*
70x2x3
75x3
85x3
95x3

*Dips - RI 1:30*
BW+25x3x6

*DB Lateral Raises - RI 1:00*
20sx6
25sx6

stretched.
walked to and from school - 20 minutes each way.

another good workout. I completely underestimated myself on the OH pressing, I could have started with the 90. everything up until the 95 was like a warmup which kind of made me mad, but it was the first time I've done those heavy in a while, and was testing my limit.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2008)

Outstanding w/o's BRother Scar, your progression is going VERY well imo!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 26, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Outstanding w/o's BRother Scar, your progression is going VERY well imo!!!



thanks Arch. means a lot coming from a strong guy like you!

*Lower - 03-26-'08*

*Back Squats - RI 2:30*
155x2x3
175x3
180x3
185x3

*RDLs - RI 2:30*
185x3
205x3
215x3
225x2x3

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:45*
75x6
85x2x5**PR*

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
360x8
405x2x8

*Static Holds - RI 1:30*
70s - 45 seconds
80s - 27 seconds**PR*

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
115x10
125x10
130x9

stretched.

great workout, legs are feeling pretty rubbery right now. also was only 5lbs away from my squat PR after being away from back squats for a good month or more. that's the good news. bad news is that the job I had an interview for, I'm pretty sure I didn't get it because a couple of my classmates that had interviews have already heard back that they got the job. I'm still hoping, but it's not looking good, so that's a downer.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 26, 2008)

nice work on the back squats, man!  i just moved over to the squat rack from the smith and am squatting about 150-ish.  i'm gonna try and catch up with you!

i'm looking for work too.  sucks doesn't it?...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice PR's


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 26, 2008)

Excellent job Scar! Great job on the back squats *plus* a PR on Hang Cleans?? Nice work!

Don't sweat the job mate, you'll get something soon enough. How was your easter holiday? Did you have lots of HAM?? LOL!


----------



## goob (Mar 26, 2008)

Great PR's scar. really great job on the old hang cleans.

Sucks about the job, but sometimes fate has a funny way of telling you it was not the best option for you, and something better will appear.  That, or there's no such thing as fate, and the world is a bastard.  Sometimes being a pragmatist is a drag.....


----------



## Pylon (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice work, Scar!

Stay positive about the job.  It'll work out.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 4, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> nice work on the back squats, man!  i just moved over to the squat rack from the smith and am squatting about 150-ish.  i'm gonna try and catch up with you!
> 
> i'm looking for work too.  sucks doesn't it?...



thanks nadirmg. back squats are great, I've never used to do them until a year ago, but ever since I can't see myself not doing some sort of squat.

the work part does suck, I'm still looking for a summer job.



PreMier said:


> Nice PR's



thanks Pre.



SamEaston said:


> Excellent job Scar! Great job on the back squats *plus* a PR on Hang Cleans?? Nice work!
> 
> Don't sweat the job mate, you'll get something soon enough. How was your easter holiday? Did you have lots of HAM?? LOL!



thanks Sam. the PRs are a great addition to the workout for sure.

yeah, I am hoping something soon comes up for work. and yes I definitely ate my share of ham on Easter! lol



goob said:


> Great PR's scar. really great job on the old hang cleans.
> 
> Sucks about the job, but sometimes fate has a funny way of telling you it was not the best option for you, and something better will appear.  That, or there's no such thing as fate, and the world is a bastard.  Sometimes being a pragmatist is a drag.....



thanks goob. 

it does suck about the job, but I had another interview today so I have my fingers crossed! so yes, fate works in funny ways. or God, whatever you believe in. all I'll say is this - I believe in God, but religion is just a candy-coated politic...sounds weird I know, but that's how I see it! lol



Pylon said:


> Nice work, Scar!
> 
> Stay positive about the job.  It'll work out.



thanks Py. hopefully something will fall into place soon!

*******************************************

so I am still around and kicking, haven't gotten to the gym in a long time for the fact that I've been pulling some pretty late nights doing school work and decided against only going to the gym on 5 hours of sleep. I think that would have been an injury waiting to happen, especially since I was getting into the higher intensity stuff.

I didn't get the job I had an interview for, so that sucked, BUT a day or 2 after that I got a call for another interview which I had today so I have my fingers crossed!

as for the workouts, they've been non-existent. I have been walking pretty much everywhere now that it has been sunny and warm (above 0 degrees Celsius) for the past little while. hopefully once school is out and all I have to concentrate on is studying for exams starting next week, I'll be back in the gym.


----------



## katt (Apr 4, 2008)

Good luck on your interview... 

We know you'll be back posting soon... face it,,, you're a lifer...lol


----------



## the other half (Apr 4, 2008)

best of luck to you on the job search, and school.
we will lift an extra set just for you. i mean katt will.


----------



## goob (Apr 4, 2008)

Good luck on the interview dude.

Just remember to do the "funny handshake" , and you'll be right in.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 4, 2008)

Good luck man, let us know how it goes


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 10, 2008)

katt said:


> Good luck on your interview...
> 
> We know you'll be back posting soon... face it,,, you're a lifer...lol



thanks katt. interview went well, just hope I get the job. she said if I didn't hear from here by yesterday to call her on Friday, so I'll hopefully know either way tomorrow.

and is me being a "lifer" really that obvious? lol



the other half said:


> best of luck to you on the job search, and school.
> we will lift an extra set just for you. *i mean katt will*.



thanks OH. going strong until the end..which is in...13 days!!

tell katt thanks for the extra set, but I'm gonna be back at it tomorrow, so she can cut back again



goob said:


> Good luck on the interview dude.
> 
> Just remember to do the "funny handshake" , and you'll be right in.



thanks man. funny handshake? I did the one where you do the helicopter...I hope that's the one you were talking about!



Gazhole said:


> Good luck man, let us know how it goes



thanks Gaz. seemed like it went well, now just need to hear back. hopefully tomorrow!

so yesterday was an absolutely gorgeous day. you could not have asked for a better last day of classes. it was sunny, and I'd say 18 degrees. so me and bunch of friends went and played some frisbee for about 2 hours. then after that went to a friend's house, sat on her back deck and just chilled out. great day for sure.

workout to come tomorrow - I promise!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 11, 2008)

I dunno, i think you need days like that sometimes. I remember we played frisbee once, then combined it with football as i recall...that was a strange afternoon.

I love chilling out. Theres nothing better than a nice day, and free-ranging conversation with good friends.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 11, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I dunno, i think you need days like that sometimes. I remember we played frisbee once, then combined it with football as i recall...that was a strange afternoon.
> 
> I love chilling out. Theres nothing better than a nice day, and free-ranging conversation with good friends.



that's true man. people need relaxation at times.

****************************************************

So I am starting the ball rolling again. 

*04-11-'08 - Vertical*

I forgot my watch and my iPod was dead, so I just estimated the RIs. heavy set RIs were meant to be ~2:30, and the lighter sets ~ 1-1:30.


*Pullups*
BW+20x2x3
BW+25x2x3
BW+30x2

*Standing OH BB Press*
85x2x3
90x2x3
95x3**PR*

*Dips*
BW+20x3x6
used a very slow concentric and eccentric on this since I underestimated myself and the weights.

*DB Laterals*
20sx3x6

*Cable Crunches*
115x10
125x10
130x9

forgot to stretch.
walked to and from the gym - 20 minutes each way.

felt good getting back into it, but the high of my workout was cut short when I found out I had been turned down for the second time for summer work. fuck I hate this shit...


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 11, 2008)

Scar's back - YAY 

Feel good to be a free man again? Thats a shame about the job though, something will turn up mate. If not, i need someone to help me around the lab ...


----------



## goob (Apr 11, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Theres nothing better than a nice day, and *free-ranging* conversation with good friends.


 
Yes, there is nothing worse than being forced to converse in a hen battery.....


Great return scar, about time too you slacker.

Excellent pullups and oh pressing.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 11, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Scar's back - YAY
> 
> Feel good to be a free man again? Thats a shame about the job though, something will turn up mate. If not, i need someone to help me around the lab ...



I am only half free. exams are still ahead, but with classes out of the way I have more time to go to the gym.

as for the lab help, pay for my way over, give me a place to stay and I'd do it!...I'll warn you though, I've been known to have sexy make-out parties 



goob said:


> Yes, there is nothing worse than being forced to converse in a hen battery.....
> 
> 
> Great return scar, about time too you slacker.
> ...



thanks man. I honestly felt like a slacker so it felt good to be back! the pullups seemed to have came out of right field, and I really don't think that is an OH press PR, but I am still happy!



Pylon said:


> Welcome back!



thanks Py. a standing-O return is it?!

*************************************************

so after finding out I didn't get the job I wanted to blow off some steam, so I called a couple buddies and we went and fucked some people up!











































we went and played some frisbee which turned into a game of ultimate frisbee...and it was dually noted that I am some dire need of cardio!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 11, 2008)

I thought since this is my journal I'd post some reminders to myself. 

I don't know if you guys have a certain volume or whatever that certain parts of your body respond (hypertrophy wise) to better, but I have come to realize what mine are, and they are as follows (for future purpose):

Quads/Ham/Glutes - high and low volume
Back (thickness) - high Volume
back (width) - low volume
Chest - high volume
shoulders - low volume
traps - high and low volume
calves - high volume
bis - high volume
tris - high and low volume

by high volume I mean 8-10 range, light weight. low volume I mean 3-6 range with heavy weight.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2008)

Knowing your body is over half of the battle my Friend, kudos to you!!! Excellent w/o's too, I saw some PR's in there!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 12, 2008)

nice dippage, scar


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 13, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Knowing your body is over half of the battle my Friend, kudos to you!!! Excellent w/o's too, I saw some PR's in there!!!



thanks Arch. yes, I've finally started to realize what works for me!



nadirmg said:


> nice dippage, scar



thanks man.

#############################################

*04-13-'08 - Fullbody - The Experiment*

*RDLs - RI 1:30*
165x8
175x8
185x7

*DB Rows - RI 1:30*
55x3x8

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00*
75x5x5

*Uni-Lateral Lat Pulldowns - RI 2:00*
35x5x5

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
360x3x10

forgot to stretch...

so today was just a random kind of do what I felt like day and honestly it was one of the best workouts I've had in a very long time! the volume was perfect for me in my opinion, and it was the first time I've had a serious sweat on in the gym in a while. my conclusion? fullbody workouts really kick ass! new workout routine is now in process consisting of the fullbody with the above set and rep schemes.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Nice work!



Thanks Py!

#############################################

*04-15-'08 - The Experiment #2*

*Back Squats - RI 2:00*
155x5
165x2x5
175x2x5

*Seated OH DB Press - RI 2:00*
35sx5
40sx2x5
45sx2x4

*Hyperextensions - RI 1:30*
BW+25x2x8

*Bench Press - RI 1:30*
135x8
135x6

*Planks - RI 1:30*
BWx2x1:00

walked home - 20 minutes

so I am really beginning to like these fullbody workouts. I am racking my brain trying to figure out how I can set something up to get enough volume for pulling without overdoing anything. right now I am leaning towards 2 compounds with a 5x5 rep scheme (upper and lower) 2 compounds with a 3x8 rep scheme (upper and lower) and MAYBE 1 more compound and/or isolation with a rep scheme of 2x10-12 (upper and lower). 

any thoughts on the above? 

I'll have to get to everyone's journals later, I have an exam tonight and I'm gonna do some last minute finalizing of my studying.


----------



## goob (Apr 15, 2008)

Great workout scar!  Those hyperextentions are surprisingly hard.

Back squats looking reat.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 15, 2008)

goob said:


> Yes, there is nothing worse than being forced to converse in a hen battery.....




I tried it once and i felt dirty afterwards 

***

Good stuff in here Scar, time to get your finger out and make it GREAT


----------



## katt (Apr 15, 2008)

Hiya Scar....   I've been seriously lacking in getting around to others journals lately... 

Like the FB workouts.. looks like they are working for ya!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 15, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> right now I am leaning towards 2 compounds with a 5x5 rep scheme (upper and lower) 2 compounds with a 3x8 rep scheme (upper and lower) and MAYBE 1 more compound and/or isolation with a rep scheme of 2x10-12 (upper and lower).




I've done something like that before, no reason why it shouldnt work for you. It can actually get quite taxing changing up the parameters in a single session.

Id maybe make them a little more "spread out" though.

5x5
3x10
2x18

Or something, if youre gonna try get some crazy volume. 8reps and 10 reps are basically the same IMO. Its a good idea though, i remember the program i did like this and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 15, 2008)

you likin' the new w/o, scar?  
i just started a new split that i'm getting used to now.

i'm with ya on the studying.  gmat prep is wearing me doooowwn.  24 days left to study


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 16, 2008)

goob said:


> Great workout scar!  Those hyperextentions are surprisingly hard.
> 
> Back squats looking reat.



thanks man!

I really underestimated the hyperextensions before. those I did the other day KILLED my hams/glutes because I had some good DOMS from the high rep deads I did a few days before.



Gazhole said:


> Good stuff in here Scar, time to get your finger out and make it GREAT



thanks man. exam went well methinks...took me a good 2.5 hours though...was a damn long one! (insert "that's what she said" line here) lol...sorry, lately in school we've kind of had this competition of who can get the best one...



katt said:


> Hiya Scar....   I've been seriously lacking in getting around to others journals lately...
> 
> Like the FB workouts.. looks like they are working for ya!



no worries katt, I've been away for the last few weeks! and thanks, I am really like the fullbody workouts!



Gazhole said:


> I've done something like that before, no reason why it shouldnt work for you. It can actually get quite taxing changing up the parameters in a single session.
> 
> Id maybe make them a little more "spread out" though.
> 
> ...



I was just kind of worried about overtraining. but yeah I like the rep scheme you have there, 18 might be a bit high, might drop that down to 12-15 and the 3x10 down to a 3x8. once I get the final product, I'll post it for some critiquing. 



nadirmg said:


> you likin' the new w/o, scar?
> i just started a new split that i'm getting used to now.
> 
> i'm with ya on the studying.  gmat prep is wearing me doooowwn.  24 days left to study



I'm liking the new workout, although right now I just sort of go in and do what I feel, but I'll soon have some sort of schedule worked out.

studying sucks. as of right now I had to decide whether I wanted to part study for my exam and do a long ass assignment (30 page assignment + a report to write on it!), or forget the assignment and just be 100% prepared for my exam...I chose the latter...

good luck with your studying though!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 19, 2008)

*04-19-'08 - Fullbody A*

walked to the gym - 20 minutes
internal and external rotator cuff warmup

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
185x5
205x2x5
210x2x5

*Seated OH BE Press - RI 2:00*
40sx3x5
45sx2x3,5

*Seated Cable Rows - RI 1:30*
95x3x8

*Hyperextensions - RI 1:30*
BW+25x3x8

*Supine Rows - RI 1:30*
BWx10 r/p 4 r/p 2

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
405x3x10

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
115x10
125x10
130x10

walked home - 20 minutes.

great workout, liking the amount of volume. haven't really done this much (even though it's not a hell of a lot) in a while. only took my roughly 45-50 minutes too. 

should be studying tonight, but there is a farewell type get together tonight. some friends graduated this year, and tonight will probably be the last time I see most of them for a while, if not forever. kind of sad, but that is life.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 19, 2008)

that will be my fullbody A from now on. 6 weeks of that, 2 weeks with that rep scheme, then I am going to change it up a bit. workout B is figured out, just haven't posted it yet. will do that later on.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 21, 2008)

*04-21-'08 - Fullbody B*

walked to the gym - 20 minutes
internal/external rotator cuff warmup

*Back Squats - RI 2:00*
155x5
175x3x5
185x4

*U/L Lat Pulldowns - RI 2:00*
35x2x5
45x2x5
50x5**PR*

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:30*
70x8
75x2x7,6

*DB Bench Press - RI 1:30*
50sx8
55sx8
60sx7

*Dips*
BWx8 r/p x2 r/p x2

*Planks - RI 1:30*
BWx3x61 seconds, 50 seconds, 49 seconds

walked home - 20 minutes.

**************************************************

felt good today. the high rep hang cleans were tough, my traps were really feeling them. it was funny, because on the squats, when I was doing 185, this little kid (my gym has a kids "fun zone") that was watching me in the mirror, and it kind of distracted me. I had to concentrate on not getting distracted, which in turn distracted me, lol. also, I think I am going to try to start stretching at home, for a longer duration than what I used to do at the gym.

some more good news though, I have another job interview tomorrow. hopefully it's like they say, the third time is the charm. this job has potential to be better than the other 2 where as I will be working directly in a mineral deposit mine, an open pit mine, not like the mine shaft type mine. it will either be for a zinc or a gold mine...GOLD!


----------



## goob (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah those hang cleans are a bitch.  You feel them when you do them, they get worse as the reps get higher, but the next day......oh boy.

Good luck with the job, would be cool to work out door.  Also, you can steel different metals to make 'bling' teeth with...


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 22, 2008)

Shit those Back squats are getting heavy mate 

Very best of luck with your job interview - third time lucky eh??


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 22, 2008)

i agree with sam and boog.  your squats really are movin' up there!  and clean are a bitch.  losing concentration is not cool when doing them.

btw, how tall are you and what do you weight?  we're doing about the same weight on a lot of stuff, so i'm just curious.


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> i agree with sam and boog. your squats really are movin' up there! and clean are a bitch. losing concentration is not cool when doing them.
> 
> btw, how tall are you and what do you weight? we're doing about the same weight on a lot of stuff, so i'm just curious.


 
Boog???? BOOG????  Who the fuck is boog?????


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 22, 2008)

goob said:


> Boog???? BOOG????  Who the fuck is boog?????



yea, man!  'boog.  the boog.  boogster.  boogs.  boogmeister.  boog-a-bear.'  ALL great nicknames.  which one do you like?


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 22, 2008)

naw, i'm just kidding, goob.


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## katt (Apr 22, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> yea, man!  'boog.  the boog.  boogster.  boogs.  boogmeister.  boog-a-bear.'  ALL great nicknames.  which one do you like?



 

how about boogie houser.....


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 22, 2008)

katt said:


> how about boogie houser.....



??? 
is that some roundabout way to say booger keeper?


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## katt (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## the other half (Apr 22, 2008)

ok, enough about boogers and where to put them, back to topic.

great looking workouts!!!!!
so what is your least favorite body part to have sore?


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 23, 2008)

the other half said:


> so what is your least favorite body part to have sore?


my @#&!$.

hey scar - when you're doing hang cleans... you clean the weight, hang it, then  do you let it back down on to the front of your shoulders/chest?  or do you just go straight down to the floor with it?


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 23, 2008)

goob said:


> Yeah those hang cleans are a bitch.  You feel them when you do them, they get worse as the reps get higher, but the next day......oh boy.
> 
> Good luck with the job, would be cool to work out door.  Also, you can steel different metals to make 'bling' teeth with...



thanks Sir Goob. I am not feeling them in my traps today as bad as I am feeling them in my quads...or that could be from the squats too.

job interview seemed to go well, they seem like a pretty laid back group of people which is awesome. as far as the gold, I was wrong, not at this particular mine. here it is zinc and lead...not so cool to make bling teeth, lol.



SamEaston said:


> Shit those Back squats are getting heavy mate
> 
> Very best of luck with your job interview - third time lucky eh??



thanks Sam. I am somewhat happy with them, although just 2 months ago I was squatting around 190-195 for 5 reps.

I am hoping it will be the lucky third time!!



nadirmg said:


> i agree with sam and boog.  your squats really are movin' up there!  and clean are a bitch.  losing concentration is not cool when doing them.
> 
> btw, how tall are you and what do you weight?  we're doing about the same weight on a lot of stuff, so i'm just curious.



thanks man. yeah my loss of concentration, even only for a split second, was almost enough to put me on my ass!

I am 5'6" and I'd say around 140lbs. my goal is like yours - to get bigger. in the long run, my goal is to only be around 150-155lbs, but around 10% bodyfat.



the other half said:


> ok, enough about boogers and where to put them, back to topic.
> 
> great looking workouts!!!!!
> so what is your least favorite body part to have sore?



lol, yeah these people are crazy!

thanks OH. worst body to have sore...I'd say either my hams/glutes or my abs. a day after a hard ab/deadlift day it hurts to walk up stairs or laugh!



nadirmg said:


> my @#&!$.
> 
> hey scar - when you're doing hang cleans... you clean the weight, hang it, then  do you let it back down on to the front of your shoulders/chest?  or do you just go straight down to the floor with it?



when I do hang cleans, I start off in a position like the final position of a deadlift, off the ground by my quads. I then clean it, and then let it back down to my quads. at least that is what I've always thought a hang clean was.

something like this...but no where near the same weight!






YouTube Video


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

lol.

boog.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 23, 2008)

so today was supposed to be a workout day, but it is really tough when one of the 2 main exam areas is your gym. the weight room is right beside 4 or 5 basketball and volleyball courts, so they set up, oh...750+ tables in there during exam time, and you obviously can't lift weights when exams are in progress, and today I also had an exam but the only available time to lift was from 5:30-6:30, and by the time I came home and got something to eat, it was too late. so I'll go tomorrow - no biggy I guess.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 23, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> lol.
> 
> boog.



like goob's new name, gaz?  i take full credit for the typo


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 23, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> I am 5'6" and I'd say around 140lbs. my goal is like yours - to get bigger. in the long run, my goal is to only be around 150-155lbs, but around 10% bodyfat.
> 
> 
> when I do hang cleans, I start off in a position like the final position of a deadlift, off the ground by my quads. I then clean it, and then let it back down to my quads. at least that is what I've always thought a hang clean was.



woah.  i'm 5'5'', and 140 right now.  my goal is to get up to 150 and cut down to 10ish %.  we should continue comparing notes as we progress, bro


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> like goob's new name, gaz?  i take full credit for the typo



And so you should, you worked hard for it


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## katt (Apr 23, 2008)

I should try hang-cleans some time. I've never tried them, nor have I ever seen anyone do them at our gym.. 

But now our "world gym" name is going away and it's some fucking "health & wellness" name...


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 23, 2008)

there is so much hostility in here...maybe this will calm things down






that's the best I could do for ya goob! lol


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 23, 2008)

katt said:


> I should try hang-cleans some time. I've never tried them, nor have I ever seen anyone do them at our gym..
> 
> But now our "world gym" name is going away and it's some fucking "health & wellness" name...



hang cleans are definitely something to try if you haven't done them before. word to the wise though, if you don't have flexible wrists, high reps hurt!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 23, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> there is so much hostility in here...maybe this will calm things down
> 
> 
> 
> ...




....I knew there was a reason I felt impelled to stop in here.....


----------



## Pylon (Apr 23, 2008)

katt said:


> I should try hang-cleans some time. I've never tried them, nor have I ever seen anyone do them at our gym..
> 
> But now our "world gym" name is going away and it's some fucking "health & wellness" name...



I saw a "Music & Wellness" sign on a place today.


----------



## the other half (Apr 23, 2008)

im sorry, did someone say something, i was a little preoccupied.


----------



## goob (Apr 24, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> there is so much hostility in here...maybe this will calm things down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's good enough scar, good enough.  I can feel the weight being lifted from my shoulders......hang on, it's not the only thing rising.   Er...back later....


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 24, 2008)

katt said:


> But now our "world gym" name is going away and it's some fucking "health & wellness" name...





Scarface30 said:


>



now if they had girls like this at a gym called 'health & wellness' - i'd be signing up.


----------



## goob (Apr 24, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> now if they had girls like this at a gym called 'health & wellness' - i'd be signing up.


 
I think that's the actress Michelle Rodriguez.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 24, 2008)

goob said:


> I think that's the actress Michelle Rodriguez.



it does look like her now that you say that...but that picture is of super-sexy Adriana Lima...


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 24, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> woah.  i'm 5'5'', and 140 right now.  my goal is to get up to 150 and cut down to 10ish %.  we should continue comparing notes as we progress, bro



that's pretty crazy man. yeah we should compare progress, although the limiting factor for me is my diet...I hate cooking! ha...see goob, I used it too! lol

********************************************************

*04-24-'08 - Fullbody A*

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
205x5
210x2x5
215x2x5

*Seated OH DB Press - RI 2:00*
40sx2x5
45sx3x5,5,4

*Seated Cable Rows - RI 1:30*
95x8
100x2x8

*Hyperextensions - RI 1:30*
BW+25x3x8

*Supine Rows*
BWx11 r/p x4 r/p x2

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
405x8
450x2x8

great workout. I must be getting accustomed to the higher volume already because I am not getting as big of a sweat on anymore. 

I did static holds today but I am not writing them in because I am stupid. so I go to pick up the 75s. I'm standing there holding them thinking "man, my right arm seems strong today!"...finish the set...pick them up again..this time I notice I have a 75 in my left hand and a 70 in my right hand...I just left after that, lol.

also felt a strong pulling feeling in my left hamstring on the last set of hypers. when I finished the set, my left leg almost gave out when I stood on it...kind of weird...I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## the other half (Apr 24, 2008)

i think your body and mind were telling you something.

still an awesome workout.

i wish i could find a way not to sweat so much. we do our preworkout drinks, and by 5:15 i already have a trail of sweat going down the back of my shirt, and by the time we finish i look like we just ran 5 miles in 90 degree heat.
i keep thinking that it is the fat leaving me, but im not seeing that.


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2008)

the other half said:


> i
> i wish i could find a way not to sweat so much. we do our preworkout drinks, and by 5:15 i already have a trail of sweat going down the back of my shirt,.



Yeah,, it's really gross


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2008)

Dont worry, ive done stuff like pick up two different dumbells.

Once i loaded one side of a barbell 10lbs lighter than the other side. That was a weird set...

Awesome workout anyways! Nice addition of Supine Rows, i wish i could do those more often.


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2008)

Haha, I did worse, 5 x 5 sets of front squats, with 15lb's less on the left hand side of the bar.

All the way through it I was wondering why my left side was weaker.  It was only afterwards that I found I'd loaded on too much.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2008)

How much does it freak you out, though? I was going mad thinking of ways to make my one hamstring stronger.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


>









Oh, and workouts seem to be going well too.


----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

i think that pic popped up in one of my dreams last night!!!!

or was katt wearing a black wig?  i cant remember, all i know is it was fun.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2008)

Great w/o's Brother Scar, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 26, 2008)

the other half said:


> i think your body and mind were telling you something.
> 
> still an awesome workout.
> 
> ...



thanks OH. some people sweat a lot - some people don't, it is kind of weird, but all genetics I guess.




Gazhole said:


> Dont worry, ive done stuff like pick up two different dumbells.
> 
> Once i loaded one side of a barbell 10lbs lighter than the other side. That was a weird set...
> 
> Awesome workout anyways! Nice addition of Supine Rows, i wish i could do those more often.



thanks Gaz. lol it's a bit embarassing when it happens, but hey, it happens to the best of us. Supine rows are great, definitely one of my favourite, if not most favourite, pulling movement.



Triple Threat said:


> Oh, and workouts seem to be going well too.



gettin' a little side tracked there, eh TT? I don't blame ya lol ..oh and thanks!



Archangel said:


> Great w/o's Brother Scar, hope all is well my Friend!!!



thanks Arch. exams are finally over so all is 99.9% well here...now just need to get a summer job!

*******************************************************

*04-26-'08 - Fullbody B*

*Back Squats - RI 2:00*
165x5
175x2x5
185x5 - hamstring feeling kind of funny here, pull stupid me went for another set
190x3

*U/L Lat Pulldowns - RI 2:00*
45x2x5
50x5
55x5
60x5**PR*

*DB Bench Press - RI 1:30*
55sx2x8
60sx6

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:30*
70x3x8,8,6

*Dips*
BWx14 r/p x4 r/p x3

*Planks - RI 1:30*
BWx 61 seconds, 51 seconds, 48 seconds

good workout today again. so I know your hams aren't directly hit when you do squats, but they are used some and the other day when I said I tweaked my left one on the hypers, well whatever it was flared up today and I didn't feel like pushing myself to do 190 - but I did anyway, which I was dumb. luckily nothing bad came out of it.

still can't get 60sx8 on the DB press. was happy with my dips though, I don't know where those 14 reps came from - might have been the cutie that was standing next to me while I was doing them, but who knows?... also decided to drop the hang clean weight down since the last time when I tried 75 I was no where near my rep goal.

on a side note, I am currently finished school for the year!! got a few course marks back which I am extremely pleased with. a little shindig tonight with a couple of friends who are leaving for the summer.


----------



## goob (Apr 26, 2008)

Nooiiccee workout scar.  Lol at the 'odd' plank timings.  Congrats on the PR's.

Shindig sounds good.  Let me guess, bar, club, strip bar, late night party, hangover from hell.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 27, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> on a side note, I am currently finished school for the year!! got a few course marks back which I am extremely pleased with. a little shindig tonight with a couple of friends who are leaving for the summer.



Bet you're glad it's all over huh?? Hope you had fun on your night out, although i always find it sad when people leave for the holidays, you just know you won't see all of them again


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 29, 2008)

goob said:


> Nooiiccee workout scar.  Lol at the 'odd' plank timings.  Congrats on the PR's.
> 
> Shindig sounds good.  Let me guess, bar, club, strip bar, late night party, hangover from hell.



thank you Sir Goob. yeah, my plank timing is a little strange. I don't have a specific time I try to get to, I just try to go as long as I can.

the party was good...sounds about right, but the after party was at the strip club



SamEaston said:


> Bet you're glad it's all over huh?? Hope you had fun on your night out, although i always find it sad when people leave for the holidays, you just know you won't see all of them again



oh so happy it's all over, plus I got the job I had an interview for last week! yay!!

*****************************************************

Played some ball hockey last night for an hour, I forgot how much running/sprinting is invloved!

workout to come later.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 29, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> I got the job I had an interview for last week! yay!!



 So that should set you up for the summer now.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 29, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> So that should set you up for the summer now.



Thanks TT, it definitely takes a load off, that's for sure!

**************************************************

*04-29-'08 - Fullbody A*

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
205x5
215x3x5
220x5

*Seated DB Press - RI 2:00*
40sx2x5
45sx2x5
50sx3

*Seated Cable Rows - RI  1:30*
95x2x8
110x8

*Hyperextensions - RI 1:30*
BW+25x3x8

*Supine Rows*
BWx10 r/p x4 r/p x3

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
450x3x10

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
130x10
135x2x10

so, since I am home for a few weeks before I go back to Halifax and start work I started going to my gym at home, and I have to say some of those weights, especially the cable rows and cable crunches were a lot higher than normal. different machines I guess. all in all and decent workout, although wasn't as intense as I'd like because I went with a buddy of mine who is home for this week. it was the first time I've seen him since Christmas, so we were just kind of shootin' the breeze much more than I normally do when I am by myself - good to see him though.


----------



## goob (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats on the job, thats great news.

And yet another excellent workout, especially on the RDL's..


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2008)

Awesome w/o's and Congrats on the job Brother Scar!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

Looking solid, as always, Scar 

Congrats on the job also!

Workouts are put together really well lately, they look a lot of fun


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 30, 2008)

uh-oh.  i'm gonna have to get with it on my deads, you're ahead of me!  

that's great about the job, scar!


----------



## Scarface30 (May 1, 2008)

goob said:


> Congrats on the job, thats great news.
> 
> And yet another excellent workout, especially on the RDL's..



thanks on both occasions goob. yeah my RDLs just kind of came out of left field, funny thing is I think I could have gone heavier...this 5x5 is doing wonders for strength!



Archangel said:


> Awesome w/o's and Congrats on the job Brother Scar!!!



thanks Arch, really appreciate it!



Gazhole said:


> Looking solid, as always, Scar
> 
> Congrats on the job also!
> 
> Workouts are put together really well lately, they look a lot of fun



thanks Gaz. these workouts I think have been the most fun I have done yet, they really get the blood pumpin'! and hey, I wouldn't have 2 clues on how to construct a workout plan if it weren't for you guys!



nadirmg said:


> uh-oh.  i'm gonna have to get with it on my deads, you're ahead of me!
> 
> that's great about the job, scar!



thanks nads. I'm catchin' ya! deads seem to come naturally to me more so than a lot of other movements for some reason


----------



## Scarface30 (May 1, 2008)

*05-01-'08 - Fullbody B*

*Back Squats - RI 2:00*
165x5
175x5
185x5
190x5
195x4**PR*

*Pullups - Target Number = 30 - RI 0:30*
BWx11x7x5x4x3

*DB Bench Press - RI 1:30*
55sx2x8
60sx6

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:30*
70x3x8,8,7

*Dips*
BWx16 r/p x5 r/p x4

*Static Holds - RI 2:00*
75sx3x45 seconds, 44 seconds, 37 seconds

another pretty decent workout. I added in the pullups because the lat pulldown machine was being used, so I thought I'd give the target rep setup a go, and let's just say my lats, bis, and grip were fried after that! my DB press suffered because of it in my opinion because all my other lifts were stronger than normal. 

I am also pumped about the PR on the squats..oh so close to 200!!! next time I hope.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2008)

Great job on that PR!  I assume that they're ATG?


----------



## Witchblade (May 1, 2008)

Nice squats and bodyweight movements.


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

Aw man Scar - you coulda totally done 200 on those squats....

Nice pullups.. I'm jealous..


----------



## goob (May 2, 2008)

Great workout scar.  30 pullups is pretty damn good, and excellent squats dude.


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2008)

I love target sets 

Awesome workout dude, great PR too


----------



## Scarface30 (May 2, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Great job on that PR!  I assume that they're ATG?



thanks DOMS. I have to admit, they aren't ATG I am not able to get that low, even where I still take a somewhat wide stance on the squats. but I garauntee they are parallel or slightly below!



Witchblade said:


> Nice squats and bodyweight movements.



thanks Witch, good to see you around. 

how's everything going?



katt said:


> Aw man Scar - you coulda totally done 200 on those squats....
> 
> Nice pullups.. I'm jealous..



thanks katt, that's what I like to think that I could have got 200 on the squats. but like I said, next time for sure



goob said:


> Great workout scar.  30 pullups is pretty damn good, and excellent squats dude.



thanks goob. the workout felt good, and I was pleased with my pullups. I think the U/L pulldowns I am doing really helped with my pullups. 



Gazhole said:


> I love target sets
> 
> Awesome workout dude, great PR too



thanks Gaz. that was the first time I have ever done a target set, and it was quite hard. just think, I REALLY underestimated the difficulty of it first off before I started when I told myself I was going for 40! lol


----------



## nadirmg (May 2, 2008)

whats up, amigo?  check out that PR on the back squats!  
those hang cleans are rough aren't they?  the first rep or two isn't too bad, but half way through the middle set or so my whole body is wiped out.

good stuff, scar.


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2008)

Awesome w/o and FANTASTIC PR my Friend!!!


----------



## countryboy (May 2, 2008)

Great job Scar!


----------



## Scarface30 (May 4, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> whats up, amigo?  check out that PR on the back squats!
> those hang cleans are rough aren't they?  the first rep or two isn't too bad, but half way through the middle set or so my whole body is wiped out.
> 
> good stuff, scar.



yeah, I hear you on the hang cleans. the first couple of reps are easy but then it's like an exponential decrease of energy. I find they are killer on the wrists too! thanks though man.



Archangel said:


> Awesome w/o and FANTASTIC PR my Friend!!!



thanks Arch!



countryboy said:


> Great job Scar!



hey countryboy, welcome to my journal - and thanks too!

*****************************************************

workout from yesterday
*05-03-'08 ' Fullbody A*

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
205x5
215x5
220x5
225x5
230x4

*Seated DB Press - RI 2:00*
45sx4x5
50sx3

*Seated Cable Rows - RI 1:30*
100x2x8
110x8

*Hyperextensions - RI 1:30*
BW+35x3x8,8,7

*Supine Rows*
BWx11 r/p x5 r/p x3

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
450x3x10

*Planks*
BWx 1:48**PR*

stretched.

another decent workout, and I have come to a conclusion why my numbers seem to be shooting up on my deads and squats. I think it is because of the new 5x5 but also because I am in somewhat of a caloric surplus, but I am also eating healthier foods than I was before. I say this because I weighed myself yesterday and was up 5lbs to 143 since I started this new routine about a month ago!

I just wanted to see how long I could hold a plank for, and I honestly think my shoulders and arms gave out before my core.


----------



## goob (May 4, 2008)

Excellent workout.  RDL's are creeping up and up.  Also great work on the Hyperextentions, not easy to do and they cumulatively get worse...


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2008)

Great w/o and those planks are fantastic, they are ALOT harder than people think!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (May 4, 2008)

goob said:


> Excellent workout.  RDL's are creeping up and up.  Also great work on the Hyperextentions, not easy to do and they cumulatively get worse...



thanks goobster. the RDLs are creeping up, and I am lovin' it! hypers are a lot tougher than people think, and honestly, I feel them in the glutes/hams more than I do with RDLs.



Archangel said:


> Great w/o and those planks are fantastic, they are ALOT harder than people think!!!



thanks Arch. planks are underrated for sure!

***************************************************

Played 2 hours of ball hockey tonight. running seemed to be a little easier this time, also had 6 or 7 goals so it was all good

I also have a question: I took the advice of either Built or KentDog (I forget who) in a thread in the training forum about RDLs. I have always wondered about my form, and after reading that knew I wasn't doing somethings right. I have always stuck my butt out, somewhat puffed out my chest, and the bar close to my body, but I have never lifted WITH my heels. the other day when I started lifting through my heels, I felt it so much more in my glutes/ham than ever before, but I also felt it a lot more (more than when I DIDN'T lift with my heels) in my lower back. I was just wondering if anyone else feels the same after doing RDLs? should I maybe check out my form again??


----------



## Scarface30 (May 5, 2008)

*05-05-'08 - Fullbody B*

*Back Squats - RI 2:00*
175x5
185x5
185x5
195x5
*200x4*PR*

*U/L Lat Pulldowns - RI 2:00*
50x5
55x5
65x5
65x5
*75x5***PR*

*DB Bench Press - RI 1:30*
55sx8
55sx8
60sx7

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:30*
70x8
70x8
75x7

*Dips*
BW+15x11 r/p x5 r/p x3

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
130x10
135x10
135x10

stretched.

I finally hit the 200lb mark on the squat and I am very pleased with it. I honestly never thought I'd come close to that when I first started squatting. all around good workout too.


----------



## nadirmg (May 5, 2008)

yeaayah!  check out those numbers on the squats   
hang cleans are looking strong too, scar.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> *Back Squats - RI 2:00*
> *200x4*PR*



  You'll be squatting 2 plates soon.


----------



## countryboy (May 6, 2008)

Nice job on the PR's..


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2008)

Excellent Brother Scar!!! PR and more, Great w/o!!!


----------



## goob (May 6, 2008)

Good job on the PR's..  Solid stuff all around scar.


----------



## katt (May 6, 2008)

Look at you!  You get to 200 and you get 4 reps???   Aw ... you could have done 205 for 2...


----------



## Scarface30 (May 6, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> yeaayah!  check out those numbers on the squats
> hang cleans are looking strong too, scar.



thanks nadirmg. I was very happy with the squats, and also my hang cleans I thought I'd up the poundage too.



Triple Threat said:


> You'll be squatting 2 plates soon.



thanks TT, I'm hoping I'll be squatting 2 plates soon!



countryboy said:


> Nice job on the PR's..



thanks CB



Archangel said:


> Excellent Brother Scar!!! PR and more, Great w/o!!!



thanks Arch!



goob said:


> Good job on the PR's..  Solid stuff all around scar.



thanks goob, I'm trying!



katt said:


> Look at you!  You get to 200 and you get 4 reps???   Aw ... you could have done 205 for 2...



thanks katt! lol yeah I probably could have, but I'm taking little steps!

****************************************************

so after all these recent bunch of great workouts, the affects of either squatting or deadlifting at a rather high intensity twice a week has taken it's toll, especially on my hips. when I squat I tend to use a wider stance because I am unable to get anywhere near parallel when I use a normal stance. from what I hear wide stance squats are more hip dominant, and lately I've been having trouble with my hips, mostly my left one. when I walk and hold my hand on my hip, there is a popping feeling coming from my left hip, and if I sit for extended periods it also hurts. I've started to stretch for about 15-20 minutes after all my workouts, but the feeling still persists.

this really sucks since I've been having such good improvement the past few weeks


----------



## nadirmg (May 6, 2008)

katt said:


> Look at you!  You get to 200 and you get 4 reps???   Aw ... you could have done 205 for 2...



...showing her true colors again..


----------



## the other half (May 7, 2008)

sweet job on the prs!!!

so about that popping noise, do you have rice crispies in your pockets?

hopefully its nothing serious, just dont over do it by lifting  more just because some one said that you could have done it.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 16, 2008)

haven't done the gym thing in almost 2 weeks now, and honestly I think I am in the worst shape I have ever been in. with my new job I am finding it very difficult to eat properly, BUT I will hopefully soon be back in the gym but will have to scratch my plans of bulking. I say this because I don't eat anywhere near enough to bulk, let alone probably maintain. I have (what I call very early mornings) because I have a long commute to work, so breakfast is usually weak. I am usually busy in the pit area at work, so snacks are nowhere in sight.

oh well, on the plus side, I will soon be back in the gym, for what purpose, I am still unsure...probably do some strength work. 

will try to get around to everyone's journals later.


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2008)

Hey don't beat up on yourself!!! Life comes at ya fast and furious sometimes, slow down and enjoy it my Friend!!!


----------



## goob (May 17, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> haven't done the gym thing in almost 2 weeks now, and honestly I think I am in the worst shape I have ever been in. with my new job I am finding it very difficult to eat properly, BUT I will hopefully soon be back in the gym but will have to scratch my plans of bulking. I say this because I don't eat anywhere near enough to bulk, let alone probably maintain. I have (what I call very early mornings) because I have a long commute to work, so breakfast is usually weak. I am usually busy in the pit area at work, so snacks are nowhere in sight.
> 
> oh well, on the plus side, I will soon be back in the gym, for what purpose, I am still unsure...probably do some strength work.
> 
> will try to get around to everyone's journals later.


 
This is not good enough scar.  Just not good enough, at all.

Don't sweat it, you can come back to it some other time.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 27, 2008)

*Random - And not the bar-style random...*

*RDLs*
warmup - 135x10
205x5x5

*Hang Cleans*
85x4x5
85x4

*Seated DB Press*
40sx5x5

*DB Rows*
50x3x10

simple and to the point, trying to work myself back into it. this workout was just a concoction I will be changing a few things and adding a few things, I have 2 other fullbody workouts I am working on. feels good to be back after 3 weeks off!


----------



## Scarface30 (May 29, 2008)

*Another Random*

*Slight Incline DB Bench Press*
50sx5x5

*Split Squats*
85x5x5

*Seated Cable Rows*
130x5x5

*CG Pullups*
BWx8 r/p x4 r/p x3

*Hyperextensions*
BWx3x10

*Seated Calf Raises*
90x3x8

decent workout, still just throwing random stuff together but I will hopefully soon have a set routine. the first time I've ever done CG pullups (palms facing me) and they are tough as shit!

I'll have to get around to everyone's journals on the weekends, because I am just not around as much during the week days.


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2008)

Good lookin w/o's Brother Scar!!! Relax my Friend, we ALL know life can be BUSY, take it one day at a time and ENJOY it my Friend!!!


----------



## katt (May 30, 2008)

Scar!


----------



## SamEaston (May 30, 2008)

Hey Scar mate - hows the hip holding up? I know whenever i start a low reps/heavy weight program i always end up with some little niggling injury or another. Maybe you just have to take things back to 8-12 reps and try to get everything settled back in? 

Hope you're doing alright. When do you get your marks from finishing up school?


----------



## goob (May 30, 2008)

Still doing well mr scar, despite the forced layoff.   Hows the job going?


----------



## the other half (May 30, 2008)

you didnt miss anything, we all figured that since you couldnt workout, that we would all just stop going to the gym until you got back, so thanks for coming back.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 3, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o's Brother Scar!!! Relax my Friend, we ALL know life can be BUSY, take it one day at a time and ENJOY it my Friend!!!



thanks Arch, you're right though man, I just have to enjoy the ride!!



katt said:


> Scar!



 katt!



SamEaston said:


> Hey Scar mate - hows the hip holding up? I know whenever i start a low reps/heavy weight program i always end up with some little niggling injury or another. Maybe you just have to take things back to 8-12 reps and try to get everything settled back in?
> 
> Hope you're doing alright. When do you get your marks from finishing up school?



the hip is better thanks. I am in some serious need for new orthotics so I need to get an appointment with a foot-doctor (orthopedist??) which is why I think my hip was bothering me in the first place. I am going to stick it out for now with the lower reps, I need to get some of my strength back.

I've got my marks back about a month or so ago already, pretty crazy to think another school year is already a month over! did pretty well, 3 B+s and 1 A-, so I was pumped.

how's it going with you?



goob said:


> Still doing well mr scar, despite the forced layoff.   Hows the job going?



thanks goob, forced layoffs are both good and bad in my opinion.

the job is going really well actually, I am really enjoying it, although I am the summer student, so I get the "summer student" work - move these rocks, stack these core boxes, move these samples. but I am also learning crap loads at the same time. the mine I work at mine both galena http://www.wwmm.org/immagini/1324.jpg for lead, and sphalerite for zinc. (I can't seem to find a picture of the sphalerite we mine, but it is not as cool looking as the galena). so that's your geology lesson for the day! lol 



the other half said:


> you didnt miss anything, we all figured that since you couldnt workout, that we would all just stop going to the gym until you got back, so thanks for coming back.



lol thanks OH, I was hoping someone would pick up the slack while I was gone. I owe you one!


----------



## goob (Jun 4, 2008)

So.....what do you do with these rocks?  What material are they turned into?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 4, 2008)

goob said:


> So.....what do you do with these rocks?  What material are they turned into?



well, I am not part of the department that extracts the ore from the rocks, I am part of the department that finds them, and decides where we should blast to get them. but from the galena, the stuff I have the picture of they extract lead, and from the sphalerite, the stuff I don't have a picture of they extract zinc.

***************************************************

so I know I've been slacking again, but I am looking for a new place to live next year and have a couple places to look at tonight. on an up side, geology is much more physical than one would think. today I was climbing around, what they call a "muck" pile, after the blast the pile of rocks it creates, to find some spots for the operators to haul to the mill. and combined yesterday and today I moved about 170 boxes of core. I calculated it out that each box of core is ~50 lbs depending on the rock type, so that's a shit load of weight! lol. REAL workouts will be coming shortly.

hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 4, 2008)

Sounds like...um...fun...

So, any prediction on tonight's game?  How do you follow 3OT?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Sounds like...um...fun...
> 
> So, any prediction on tonight's game?  How do you follow 3OT?



lol, I do most of the senior geologist's "grunt work" but also some interesting parts to it too.

tonight's game...it's hard to call. I am rooting for the Pens the whole way, but Detroit is just so strong in every department, and I don't think they are going to lose 2 straight with a chance to win the Cup. my heart is for the Pens, but my brain says the Wings. as for the games, I haven't watched any of the Finals any further than the first period. I am in bed by 10pm because I am up at 5:30 for work. did you watch it?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 4, 2008)

I saw all 3 OTs...first non-Blues game I watched all year.  Watching game 6 now wearing my Winter Classic Crosby jersey.  Doesn't seem to be helping...

Man, I hate the Red Wings...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2008)

Farmer's Walks
50 lb x 170 reps


----------



## goob (Jun 5, 2008)

Rocks????





YouTube Video










This ones for you Scar.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 8, 2008)

Pylon said:


> I saw all 3 OTs...first non-Blues game I watched all year.  Watching game 6 now wearing my Winter Classic Crosby jersey.  Doesn't seem to be helping...
> 
> Man, I hate the Red Wings...



too bad for the Pens though, Detroit deserves it though they have such a dominating team.

Crosby and the Pens next season though



Triple Threat said:


> Farmer's Walks
> 50 lb x 170 reps



I like that way of thinking TT

thanks!



goob said:


> Rocks????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, great video.

those type of "rocks" are my personal side stash for a little extra cash...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 8, 2008)

*New Shoes: New Workout Plan*

so I just bought a new pair of shoes to workout/start running in. they are very comfortable with good ankle support and decent arch support which were the 3 things I was looking for. 

Under Armour ® in Canada | Men's UA Proto Evade™ Trainer | 1096002 |

I got them in red, white and black. I chose Under Armour because what the shoe person (I dunno what you'd call them) I was talking to told me was that they are a very reliable brand, and they were actually better priced than the Rbk or the Adidas pairs I was looking at.

as for the new workout, I kind of took the idea from Westside with a squat day, deadlift day, and bench press day, but with only 3 full body workouts a week, instead of the DE/ME days twice a week (time constraints were a factor). so here they are:

*Squat Day*
Squats 5x5
Seated Cable Rows 5x5
Hang Cleans 5x5
Dips 3x10
Hyperextensions 3x10

*Bench Press Day*
Bench Press 5x5
1-Legged RDLs 5x5
Standing Military Press 5x5
Split Squats 3x8
Pullups Target # Set=20

*RDL Day*
RDLs 5x5
U/L Lat Pulldowns 5x5
Rack Pulls 5x5
BB Rows 3x8
DB Snatch 3x8

I'll also be adding in some core and static holds too.

so how does that look? does anyone think that doing rack pulls on the day RDLs are done could be a bad idea?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 8, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> does anyone think that doing rack pulls on the day RDLs are done could be a bad idea?



I wouldn't have a problem with it, although some might.  How's your back feeling these days?  Try it and see.  I would do the rack pulls before the RDLs, though.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 9, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with it, although some might.  How's your back feeling these days?  Try it and see.  I would do the rack pulls before the RDLs, though.



will do TT.

******************************************************

*Fullbody A: 06-09-'08*

*Bench Press - RI 2:00*
135x5x5

*1-Legged RDLs - RI 2:00*
35x5x5 (each leg)

*Standing Military Press - RI 2:00*
85x5x5

*Split Squats - RI 1:30*
75x3x8

*CG Pullups - Taregt # = 20*
BWx10,5,5

walked to and from the gym ~10 minutes each way.

felt good, some things were stronger than I anticipated and some things weaker. I plan on keep at those weights for a while even though I was able to get 5x5 on all of them, just for forms sake. also, my goal with the 1-legged RDLs is to be able to use a BB instead of a DB

sorry I've been slacking on the journals everyone...


----------



## Double D (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice workout buddy, looking really good!


----------



## goob (Jun 10, 2008)

Awesome work on One legged DL's.  THey must be damn hard.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 11, 2008)

Wait a minute ... 1-legged DL's?? What do you do with the other leg??

Oh and unilateral lat pulldowns are brilliant. I was doing them for a while and i thought they were much better than bilaterals.

So Scar, hows tricks?? You having a good summer??


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 11, 2008)

Double D said:


> Nice workout buddy, looking really good!



thanks DD! good to have to back around again



goob said:


> Awesome work on One legged DL's.  THey must be damn hard.



thanks goob, I find they hit the hams/glutes better than regular RDLs and also are great for balance too.



SamEaston said:


> Wait a minute ... 1-legged DL's?? What do you do with the other leg??
> 
> Oh and unilateral lat pulldowns are brilliant. I was doing them for a while and i thought they were much better than bilaterals.
> 
> So Scar, hows tricks?? You having a good summer??



lol, I just stand on one foot and use my opposite side hand to hold the weight. they are great, you should try them sometime. U/L pulldowns are much better than regular pulldowns too, in my opinion.

summer is going really well so far. the job is great, have been learning a lot since I started. all it's been though is work/eat/gym/sleep - nothing else. but I'm makin' money so whatever! lol

how's everything going with you?

************************************************

*Fullbody B - 06-11-'08*

*Squats - RI 2:00*
155x5x5

*Seated Cable Rows - RI 2:00*
127.5x5x5

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00*
80x5x5

*Dips - RI 1:00*
BWx3x10

*Hypers - RI 1:30*
BW+25x3x8

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
125x10
130x10
135x9


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 2, 2008)

..soooooooooo

let me RE-introduce myself. I hope you guys still remember me

summer was just way too hectic and I was unable to get to the gym regularly, and then just the past 10 days I had a 3rd year geology field school, traversing through rivers and brooks mapping rocks. it was a blast, minus the crappy weather!

anyway, new routine starting up soon with the trusty old upper/lower split. here it is.

*Upper A*
a) Bench Press
b) Supine Rows

Incline DB Press

T-Bar Rows

Bentover Laterals

*Upper B*
a) Push Press
b) Pullups

Dips

U/L Pulldowns

DB Snatch

*Lower A*
Back Squats

a)step-ups
b)box jumps

calf raises

*Lower B*
RDLs

Rack Pulls

Hang Cleans

Hypers

throwing in planks, cable crunches, and farmers walk in there too. I have a rep and set scheme set up also, but I am just too tired to type it all out right now. in short, I am going to be starting out with the supersets 5x5 for one week, then 3 sets of 5x5 and 2 sets of 5x6, then 3 sets of 5x6 and 2 sets of 5x5, then all 5 sets of 5x6. that sort of thing.

off to bed soon, I'll be around like old times soon enough.


----------



## katt (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi ya Scar!  Nice to see you back!  

We've had the same "MIA" scenario also.. but we're back on track now.


----------



## nadirmg (Sep 5, 2008)

Glad your'e still here, bro.  Split looks good.  Let's see some numbers


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 5, 2008)

katt said:


> Hi ya Scar!  Nice to see you back!
> 
> We've had the same "MIA" scenario also.. but we're back on track now.



thanks katt, it's good to be back around.



nadirmg said:


> Glad your'e still here, bro.  Split looks good.  Let's see some numbers



oh I'm always here there and everywhere! haha

yeah...my numbers...they're pretty lame...

First workout in a long time and here it was. numbers are slack...aside from the pullups and push presses which was still around par

*Push Press* @ 85lbsx5
*1:00 RI*

*CG Pullups* @ BW+25x5
*1:00 RI*

*Push Press* @ 85lbsx5
*1:00 RI*

*CG Pullups* @ BW+25x5
*1:00 RI*

*Push Press* @ 85lbsx5
*1:00 RI*

*CG Pullups* @ BW+25x5
*1:00 RI*

*Push Press* @ 85lbsx5
*1:00 RI*

*CG Pullups* @ BW+25x5
*1:00 RI*

*Push Press* @ 85lbsx4
*1:00 RI*

*CG Pullups* @ BW+25x3
*1:00 RI*

*Dips* @ BWx3/10,8,4

*U/L Lat Pulldowns* @ 25lbsx2/10 each arm 

*DB Snatch* @ 20lbsx2/8,8 each arm

stretched.
walked to and from school - 20 minutes each way.

so...I'm weak...well, I felt like a weakling. I don't think it has as much to do with being away from the gym for 3 months as it does me being currently sick. last week was my 3rd year field school, and we were actually traversing in rivers (only waist deep) but it rained on us all week, so we were cold, wet and tired...perfect recipe for getting sick. anyway, I only did 2 sets on the last 2 exercises because I was getting light-headed and quite dizzy (due to the cold) and almost passed out.

and I would like to thank yellowmoomba for the awesome idea for the first part of my workout


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2008)

Heya Scar!  Come crawling back right around hockey season, I see.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2008)

How'd you like the supersetting?  It looks good to me.

It's good to see someone else doing DB Snatches.  It's a great exercise.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 8, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Heya Scar!  Come crawling back right around hockey season, I see.



hey Py.

yeah, thought I'd better get in shape for it!



yellowmoomba said:


> How'd you like the supersetting?  It looks good to me.
> 
> It's good to see someone else doing DB Snatches.  It's a great exercise.



the supersetting is great! I really enjoy doing it like that.

I have never done DB snatches before, and I like more "power" oriented lifts like hang cleans, the push press, so I thought I'd give them a try.

today's workout...

*Bench Press* @ 130lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Supine Rows* @ BW+25lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Bench Press* @ 130lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Supine Rows* @ BW+25lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Bench Press* @ 130lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Supine Rows* @ BW+25lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Bench Press* @ 130lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Supine Rows* @ BW+25lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Bench Press* @ 130lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Supine Rows* @ BW+25lbs x5

*Slight Incline U/L DB Bench* @ 35lbs x3/10,10,8

*T-Bar Rows* @ 80lbs x3/10,10,10

*Bentover Laterals* @ 15lb DBs x2/10,10

*Cable Crunches* @ 115lbs x3/10,10,9

stretched.
walked to and from school - 20 minutes each way.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 10, 2008)

so today's workout doesn't look like much, but my legs are telling me a different story!

*Back Squats - RI 2:00*
135x2x5
145x3x5

*Lunges - RI 1:30*
BW+30lbs x3x10 each leg

*12" Box Jumps - RI 1:30*
4x8

*Seated Calf Press - RI 1:00*
90lbs x3x10

stretched.
walked to and from school - 20 minutes each way.

so, like I said, doesn't look like much but my legs are tired as hell! there was absolutely no way I was going to superset step-ups (which I couldn't do because there was no box at the right height) and box jumps, my legs were dead! so I resorted to lunges and box jumps separately.

another thing, I went light with the squats because before when I did them, I'd only go parallel. I thought this time around I am going as low as I can, which wasn't quite ATG but was a fair bit below parallel. I noticed it takes a lot more out of your legs with less weight, but I also seemed to get more power from that low too.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Push Press* @ 85lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Self Assisted CG Pullups* @ BW+25lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Push Press* @ 85lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Self Assisted CG Pullups* @ BW+25lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Push Press* @ 85lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Self Assisted CG Pullups* @ BW+25lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Push Press* @ 85lbs x4
*1:00 RI*

*Self Assisted CG Pullups* @ BW+25lbs x4
*1:00 RI*

*Push Press* @ 85lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Self Assisted CG Pullups* @ BW+25lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Dips - RI 1:30* 
BWx10
BWx8
BWx5

*U/L Lat Pulldowns - RI 1:30*
25x10 each arm
30x2x9 each arm

*DB Snatch - RI 1:30*
15x2x10 each arm

*Planks - RI 1:00*
BWx2x50 seconds

stretched.
walked to school 20 minutes. walked home from school 30 minutes - it is a nice Friday afternoon and wanted to take the "scenic" route


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 14, 2008)

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
155x5
165x3x5
175x5

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00*
75x5
80x4x5

*Single Leg RDLs - RI 1:30*
BWx2x10
BW+15lbs x2x10

*Farmers Walk - RI 1:30*
2x70lb DBs - 4x20m

forgot to stretch.

had to scrap a few ideas I previously had. for one I wanted to do hypers, but the hyperextension thing was being used, so I resorted to single leg RLDs which after regular RDLs pretty much fried my hams and glutes. I realized I can't do rack pulls because the safeties in the squat rack only go down as far as 10cm _above_ my knee cap, which I don't think would be very useful in doing rack pulls. still happy with this workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2008)

Good to see someone else doing O-style lifts


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 15, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> I realized I can't do rack pulls because the safeties in the squat rack only go down as far as 10cm _above_ my knee cap, which I don't think would be very useful in doing rack pulls. still happy with this workout.



Can you stand on something so the bar will be lower on your leg?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 15, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good to see someone else doing O-style lifts



thanks man. I'm a big fan of the O-style lifting. gets the heart rate and gives you one heck of a workout.



Triple Threat said:


> Can you stand on something so the bar will be lower on your leg?



when it seems like all is lost, TT always comes through with a simple yet very effective solution. I'll have a look around the gym next time, thanks TT!



*Bench Press* @ 130lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*DB Rows* @60lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Bench Press* @ 130lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*DB Rows* @60lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Bench Press* @ 130lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*DB Rows* @60lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Bench Press* @ 130lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*DB Rows* @60lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Bench Press* @ 130lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*DB Rows* @60lbs x5

*Low Incline U/L DB Bench Press - RI 1:30*
35x10 each arm
35x2x9 each arm

*T-Bar Rows - RI 1:30*
80x10
90x10
90x8

*Bentover Laterals - RI 1:00*
15lb DBs x2x10

stretched.
walked to and from school - 20 minutes each way.

so I had to re-write my routine again, this time was because I superset supine rows right after the bench only for the reason that I use the Smith machine for my supines, and today it was broken. I could have used a squat rack, but I definitely would have lost either the bench or the rack as I was using the other. so I resorted to DB rows which went over decently.


----------



## goob (Sep 16, 2008)

Howdy scar.  Awesome workouts i see, that stint in the mine did'nt leave you like quasimodo after all.  

How are things man?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 18, 2008)

goob said:


> Howdy scar.  Awesome workouts i see, that stint in the mine did'nt leave you like quasimodo after all.
> 
> How are things man?



goob-ster!!

things are going good. school has started, it's nice out so the scenes are good if you catch my drift.

training is back on the front burner which feels awesome. the mine stint was cool, good experience and whatnot.

how's everything going with you?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Push Press* 85lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Self Assisted CG Pullups* BW+25lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Push Press* 85lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Self Assisted CG Pullups* BW+25lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Push Press* 85lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Self Assisted CG Pullups* BW+25lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Push Press* 85lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Self Assisted CG Pullups* BW+25lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Push Press* 85lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Self Assisted CG Pullups* BW+25lbs x5

*Dips - RI 1:30*
BWx3/10,8,7

*U/L Lat Pulldowns - RI 1:30*
25x3/10,10,9 each arm

*DB Snatch - RI 1:30*
15x2x10 each arm

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00/B]
115x10
125x2/10,7

stretched.
walked to and from school - 20 minutes each way.*


----------



## Double D (Sep 20, 2008)

I commented on this on the other board. I think you ought to group your power movements together and keep them torwards the beginning. You want to use max energy on those. Nice workout none the less. 

BTW-whats up buddy?


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 22, 2008)

Malley said:


> I commented on this on the other board. I think you ought to group your power movements together and keep them torwards the beginning. You want to use max energy on those. Nice workout none the less.
> 
> BTW-whats up buddy?



hey man, nice name change.

I would normally have put the O-style lifts at the beginning, but I wanted to try something out like yellowmoomba was doing with the large superset type thing with antagonist pairs.

not too much, is going on now, back into the thick of things with school. the gym is back in business again. like always, trying to put on some weight. I weighed myself the other day actually, and I think the scale must have been broken because it said I was up 8lbs from when I started and it was only 2 weeks.

how are things with you?



katt said:


>



 katt.

are you and OH hitting the gym again?



today's workout...

*Bench Press* @130lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*DB Rows* @60lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Bench Press* @130lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*DB Rows* @60lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Bench Press* @130lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*DB Rows* @60lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Bench Press* @130lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*DB Rows* @60lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Bench Press* @130lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*DB Rows* @60lbs x7

*Low Incline U/L DB Bench Press - RI 1:30*
35x2x10 each arm
40x8 each arm

*T-Bar Rows - RI 1:00*
90x10
100x2x9

did some internal/external rotator cuff exercises.
forgot to stretch.
walked to and from school - 20 minutes each way.

so, didn't get to work out this weekend, had back-to-back field trips on Saturday and Sunday all day. left at 7:00am both days and got back around 6:00pm both days, so there wasn't much time to workout. plus I was beat from all the walking.

a plus though, like I mentioned to Malley, is that last week when I weighed myself I was up 8lbs from when I first started. my guess is the scale is broken but also that I have put on some weight because I am looking bigger, but also don't think the scale would be off by 8lbs (hopefully?).


----------



## Double D (Sep 23, 2008)

Haha....ya I flip out if I gain 8lbs.....hell I would be lucky if I gained 8lbs in a year that was pure lbm.


----------



## katt (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah Scar, we're back at it, but just not posting yet.   I'm not able to post any longer at work (but I am at the moment  )  because I'm soooo busy right now.   

Things going good here?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 23, 2008)

Let's Go Blues!!!!
_
Blues defenseman Erik Johnson, the No. 1 pick in the 2006 draft, tore two ligaments in his right knee during a recent golf outing and is expected to miss the entire season but recover fully. __ "In our business you get a few curveballs," team president John Davidson said Tuesday night before St. Louis played Dallas in a preseason game. "This is a pretty good curveball." 
_

_ Johnson, 20, was injured during a team golf outing on Sept. 16 when his right foot got caught between the accelerator and the brake of his golf cart. The Blues had to wait for swelling in the knee to go down before a diagnosis could be made. __ Two surgeons determined that Johnson tore the anterior cruciate and medial collateral ligaments in the knee that will require an operation to fix. _


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 24, 2008)

Malley said:


> Haha....ya I flip out if I gain 8lbs.....hell I would be lucky if I gained 8lbs in a year that was pure lbm.



I'm fully doubtful that it would be 8lbs of LBM, but I am pretty pumped I am putting on weight, and SOME of it must be LBM...hopefully!



katt said:


> Yeah Scar, we're back at it, but just not posting yet.   I'm not able to post any longer at work (but I am at the moment  )  because I'm soooo busy right now.
> 
> Things going good here?



yeah, I hear the busy part but it'll all slow down at some time hopefully for ya!

things are going pretty decent, also busy with work but it is school work. training is back on which makes me feel good.



Pylon said:


> Let's Go Blues!!!!
> _
> Blues defenseman Erik Johnson, the No. 1 pick in the 2006 draft, tore two ligaments in his right knee during a recent golf outing and is expected to miss the entire season but recover fully. __ "In our business you get a few curveballs," team president John Davidson said Tuesday night before St. Louis played Dallas in a preseason game. "This is a pretty good curveball."
> _
> ...



I saw that on TSN this morning. that is not good news at all. hopefully the rest of the team pulls together to patch things up.



today's workout...

*Back Squats - RI 2:00*
155x5x5

*Lunges - RI 1:30*
BW+40lbs x8
BW+40lbs x2x7 

*Seated Calf Press - RI 1:00*
90x4x8

*14" Box Jumps - RI 0:30*
BWx4x8

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
115x3x10

stretched.
walked to school - 20 minutes.


----------



## goob (Sep 24, 2008)

Looking good scar.  Very good indeed, the layoff hasn't done you any harm.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> I saw that on TSN this morning. that is not good news at all. hopefully the rest of the team pulls together to patch things up.



Problem is we don't have much to pull together.  Not that he is a world beater yet, but the young guys really need to play together as much as they can for this team to improve.  This kind of injury is just stupid.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 25, 2008)

sup gangsta


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 26, 2008)

goob said:


> Looking good scar.  Very good indeed, the layoff hasn't done you any harm.



thanks goob. some parts are below par but some parts seem to be right on



Pylon said:


> Problem is we don't have much to pull together.  Not that he is a world beater yet, but the young guys really need to play together as much as they can for this team to improve.  This kind of injury is just stupid.



yeah, it was such a freak accident. maybe they might pick someone up if they're not too close to the cap yet...



PreMier said:


> sup gangsta



hey man, long time no talk!

things are going good. back in the gym after a layoff over the summer. how's everything going with you?



today's workout...
*Push Press* @85lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Self Assisted CG Pullups* @BW+25lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Push Press* @85lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Self Assisted CG Pullups* @BW+25lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Push Press* @85lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Self Assisted CG Pullups* @BW+25lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Push Press* @85lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Self Assisted CG Pullups* @BW+25lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Push Press* @85lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Self Assisted CG Pullups* @BW+25lbs x7

*Dips - RI 1:30*
BWx3/10,9,7 - slowly getting back to par!

*U/L Lat Pulldowns - RI 1:30*
30x10
35x2x8

*DB Snatch - RI 1:30*
15x2x10 each arm

*Planks - RI 1:30*
BW - 60 seconds
BW - 50 seconds

running late, didn't stretch.
walked home from school - 20 minutes.

sorry for not getting around to everyone's journals all week, been busy. I'll hopefully get around to them later tonight.


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2008)

ok, now you're making my pullups look lame 

Damn you!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 26, 2008)

Whew!  I'm tired just reading that workout!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2008)

good, just workin out and livin


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 28, 2008)

katt said:


> ok, now you're making my pullups look lame
> 
> Damn you!!!!



lol, nah they're not that great, but thanks katt. I do them self assisted, as in the first few reps are under my own power, but then I max out and assist myself with my legs JUST enough to get the amount of reps.



Pylon said:


> Whew!  I'm tired just reading that workout!



thanks Py. I can thank yellowmoombs for the idea of the supersetting type thing at the beginning, it is awesome!



PreMier said:


> good, just workin out and livin



good to hear man.



today's workout...
*RDLs - RI 2:00*
185x5x5

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00*
80x5x5

*Single Leg RDLs - RI 1:30*
BW+15lbs x3x10

*Farmers Walk - RI 1:30*
2x80lb DBs - 2x20m

forgot to stretch.
walked to and from the gym - 20 minutes.

did one last set of static hold with 85lb DBs for about 25 seconds. the 80lb DBs have such a large handle, I don't really like it. all in all a good workout - for being close friends with MR. Jack Daniels last night, lol.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 29, 2008)

today's workout...
*Bench Press* @130lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*DB Rows* @60lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Bench Press* @130lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*DB Rows* @60lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Bench Press* @130lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*DB Rows* @60lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Bench Press* @130lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*DB Rows* @60lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Bench Press* @130lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*DB Rows* @60lbs x7

*Low Incline U/L DB Bench Press - RI 1:30*
35x10 each arm
40x10 each arm
40x9 each arm

*T-Bar Rows - RI 1:30*
90x10
100x10
100x8

*Bentover Laterals - RI 1:00*
20lb DBs x2x8

internal/external rotator cuff exercises.
forgot to stretch.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 29, 2008)

Very nice!

Those are pretty low RI's for that intensity, your work capacity seems strong right now?

Damn lot of work there


----------



## Pylon (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice work,Scar!


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2008)

Daannggg... That's some killer workout.. 

So, how is that working for ya.. 1 set of Db rows and 1 set of Bench... I would be beat with that

When did you start putting back & chest together?  Isn't that exhausting?

And, I don't see alot of shoulder work in this???

A lot of questions I know, but  I'm trying to play catch up.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 29, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Those are pretty low RI's for that intensity, your work capacity seems strong right now?
> 
> Damn lot of work there



thanks Sir Gaz.

my work capacity is probably a lot stronger than ever before. this new set up is working well for both that and getting stronger/bigger...all thanks to yellowmoomba though



Pylon said:


> Nice work,Scar!



thanks Py!



katt said:


> Daannggg... That's some killer workout..
> 
> So, how is that working for ya.. 1 set of Db rows and 1 set of Bench... I would be beat with that
> 
> ...



lol, no worries.

1) I'm like the alternating sets like that, but for the record it was YM's idea.

2) I've been putting chest/back work together for a while now. I use the horizontal push/pull, vertical push/pull split and really enjoy it!

3) I do push presses and DB snatches for my shoulder work on Fridays, you'll just have to wait.




did some cardio tonight!
*45 minutes of intermural soccer*

kinda messed up my ankle. went to cut laterally and rolled it pretty good, which is weird because I'm pretty used to cutting laterally like that in basketball. probably shouldn't have kept playing, but did anyway. a little discomfort now - we'll see how it is tomorrow.


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2008)

I HAVE TO WAIT????    WADDYA MEAN??? WAIT??? DON'T YOU KNOW I'M  HIGH MAINTENANCE..??? I DON'T WAIT!!!!


hahahahahahahahhaha  


Just joking


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 30, 2008)

katt said:


> I HAVE TO WAIT????    WADDYA MEAN??? WAIT??? DON'T YOU KNOW I'M  HIGH MAINTENANCE..??? I DON'T WAIT!!!!
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaha
> ...



lol

does TOH know you act like this? 



so when I woke up this morning my ankle was pretty sore. I don't know if it could have been because I wasn't on it all night, but it hasn't calmed down yet. it is not swollen too much, but is incredibly sore when I move it side to side and actually very sore to the touch right under my ankle bone. I'm doubtful I'll get to the gym tomorrow, because I don't think squats would help it out any.


----------



## katt (Sep 30, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> lol
> 
> does TOH know you act like this?
> 
> .




Totally.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> so when I woke up this morning my ankle was pretty sore. I don't know if it could have been because I wasn't on it all night, but it hasn't calmed down yet. it is not swollen too much, but is incredibly sore when I move it side to side and actually very sore to the touch right under my ankle bone. I'm doubtful I'll get to the gym tomorrow, because I don't think squats would help it out any.



Trying to squat with a sprained ankle isn't a good idea.  You'll be unbalanced, trying to keep the weight off the bad leg.  Just let it heal.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2008)

Yup.  Rest, Ice, Compress, Elevate.  Get to it.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 2, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Trying to squat with a sprained ankle isn't a good idea.  You'll be unbalanced, trying to keep the weight off the bad leg.  Just let it heal.





Pylon said:


> Yup.  Rest, Ice, Compress, Elevate.  Get to it.



thanks for the advice, fellas

doing what TT and Py mentioned, and my ankle seems to be getting better. still not where I think it should be to workout, but it is getting there.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 6, 2008)

today's workout...
*Push Presses* @85lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Self Assisted CG Pullups* @BW+25lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Push Presses* @85lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Self Assisted CG Pullups* @BW+25lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Push Presses* @85lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Self Assisted CG Pullups* @BW+25lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Push Presses* @85lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Self Assisted CG Pullups* @BW+25lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Push Presses* @85lbs x7
*1:00 RI*

*Self Assisted CG Pullups* @BW+25lbs x7

*Dips - RI 1:30*
BWx10
BWx2x8

*U/L Lat Pulldowns - RI 1:30*
30x10 each arm
35x2x8 each arm

*DB Snatches - RI 1:30*
20x2x8 each arm

*Planks - RI 1:00*
BWx45 seconds
BWx55 seconds

stretched. 
walked to and from the gym - 20 minutes each way.

decent workout, my ankle still has limited mobility, and is still a bit swollen. not cool when you're really itching to play more soccer! it was even a little tender with the small amount of leg movement in the push presses, so my conclusion is come leg day play it by ear!

also decided to switch the days up. vertical push/pull came first this week. soon going to change around the rep and sets for a bit, either that, or add more weight and start over with the 5x5 thing again and go up from there. seems to be working well thus far!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good in here.  I'm glad you like the alternating exercies idea.  

Keep it up!


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice workout there Scar!   I really really want to know how to improve my pullups...


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 8, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks good in here.  I'm glad you like the alternating exercies idea.
> 
> Keep it up!
> 
> ...





katt said:


> Nice workout there Scar!   I really really want to know how to improve my pullups...



thanks katt. 

why don't you try what I am currently doing. I am not actually doing the BW+25lbs under my own upper body strength. I do as many as I can with my upper body, then for the rest of the set I SLIGHTLY assist myself with my legs, just enough to get back to the top. you could try something like that.

just an update, my ankle is still not the greatest, so I reluctantly didn't workout today. didn't want to make anything worse, or favour one side more than the other because of the injury. I'll give it one more week.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 27, 2008)

finally back at it...

*Bench Press* @ 135lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*DB Rows* @ 60lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Bench Press* @ 135lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*DB Rows* @ 60lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Bench Press* @ 135lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*DB Rows* @ 60lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Bench Press* @ 135lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*DB Rows* @ 60lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*Bench Press* @ 135lbs x5
*1:00 RI*

*DB Rows* @ 60lbs x5

*Low Incline U/L DB Press - RI 1:30*
35x10
40x2x10

*T-Bar Rows - RI 1:30*
90x2x10
100x10

*Bentover Laterals - RI 1:00*
20x2x10

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
115x10
125x2x10

so, I am finally back in the gym - well at least more consistently hopefully. my ankle is still not 100% yet, I'd say only 70-75%, so I was doing some ankle re-hab my cousin showed me. it consisted of gripping a towel with your toes and pivoting your foot using your ankle. hopefully doing this will help it out.

overall was happy with this working, things seemed to stay put which is good. also, could have probably used 65lbs for the DB rows.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 12, 2008)

so it has been a while...a long while... I decided to switch back to 3 fullbody workouts a week, emphasizing more on high intensity lifting 3-5RM with also some 10 repped stuff

*RDLs - RI 1:30*
155x5x5

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:30*
70x3x5

*Seated Cable Rows - RI 1:30*
115x5x5

*Seated OH Press - RI 1:30*
35sx3x10

*Supine Rows - RI 1:30*
BWx2x10
BWx7

not bad.

the hang cleans bothered my ankle a bit which is still not healed, that's why the weight for both RDLs and hang cleans was quite a bit lower than my normal 5 rep maxes. oddly enough, now after the weight session my ankle is feeling the best it has in a long time.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2008)

good to see you posting again bud.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, be careful with that ankle man. Good workout nonetheless, though 

How is it feeling the last few days? Any more stable at all?

Fullbody workouts are awesome, i do them too often in relation to other splits - theyre just fun!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 14, 2008)

PreMier said:


> good to see you posting again bud.



thanks man. I'm gonna try and post in my journal more often again.



Gazhole said:


> Yeah, be careful with that ankle man. Good workout nonetheless, though
> 
> How is it feeling the last few days? Any more stable at all?
> 
> Fullbody workouts are awesome, i do them too often in relation to other splits - theyre just fun!



thanks Gaz.

my ankle only felt good for that day I guess. it don't give me excruciating, but it gave me some uncomfortable feeling. it's still stable, however I haven't tested it too far yet.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Split Squats - RI 1:30*
85x5x5 each leg

*CG Pullups - RI 1:30*
BWx5x5

*Single Leg RDL - RI 1:30*
BW+30x3x5

*Low Incline DB Bench Press - RI 1:30*
35sx3x10

*Static Holds - RI 2:00*
75sx 3x 42 seconds, 40 seconds, 40 seconds

*Bentover Laterals - RI 1:00* 
15sx3x10

again not bad.

squats and calf presses are going to be a no go for a while. tried back squats at the first and it put my ankle in a really uncomfortable position, and I wasn't going to risk it. however, split squats didn't seem to bother it.

hopefully going for a hike tomorrow if the weather agrees.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 17, 2008)

went hiking on Saturday and the ankle held up decently well. it's feeling half good today, I can extend it forward pretty much without any pain. also worked out today but the workout wasn't anything great, just the normal fullbody, however it was completely unbalanced as I haven't thought it through enough yet, lol. what makes it harder is my ankle and the limitations it puts on doing certain quad dominant exercises.

*Push Press - RI 1:30*
90x5x5

*Hypers - RI 1:30*
BW+35x5x5

*Flat DB Press - RI 1:30*
60sx3x5

*Dips*
BWx8
BWx2x6

that's it.

the absence of a quad dominant exercise as stated above was a definite loss. I don't know what to do.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 17, 2008)

For the short term do Extentions for your Quads since you don't need a good ankle for that.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 19, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> For the short term do Extentions for your Quads since you don't need a good ankle for that.



ahh, good idea. I've actually never done extensions before, is that when you're sitting down in on the machine and you extend your legs up?


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 19, 2008)

*RDLs - RI 1:30*
155x5x5

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:30*
75x3x5

*Seated Cable Rows - RI 1:30*
115x5x5

*Oly Bar Corner Press - RI 1:30*
35 (+bar)x3x10

*Supine Rows - RI 1:30*
BWx3x10

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
115x3x10

again not bad.

next week, going to either up the weights, or up the reps, not sure. as for my stretching I keep meaning to do that at night, but I keep forgetting.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> ahh, good idea. I've actually never done extensions before, is that when you're sitting down in on the machine and you extend your legs up?



yes.  i like higher reps on these, because they hurt my knees.  make sure you go slow, and squeeze at the top


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2008)

PreMier said:


> yes.  i like higher reps on these, because they hurt my knees.  make sure you go slow, and squeeze at the top



  I shoot for 12 - 15 reps - sometimes I'll do dropsets too


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2008)

Glad to hear the ankle is getting better, man 

Workouts still look really good, though! Injury doesnt seem to have slowed you down too much


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 21, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Glad to hear the ankle is getting better, man
> 
> Workouts still look really good, though! Injury doesnt seem to have slowed you down too much



thanks man. I'm pretty happy with my training the last little while, even with a bad ankle.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Split Squats - RI 1:30*
85x5x5

*CG Pullups - RI 1:30*
BWx5x5

*Single Leg RDLs - RI 1:30*
BW+35x3x5

*Low Incline DB Press - RI 1:30*
35sx10
40sx2x10

*Bentover Laterals - RI 1:00*
15sx3x10

Grip work.

again felt great. definitely upping the weight next week.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 22, 2008)

Great to see leg work is holding up


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 24, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Great to see leg work is holding up



thanks man. I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Push Press - RI 1:30*
95x4x5
95x4

*Hypers - RI 1:30*
BW+35x5x5

*DB Bench Press - RI 1:30*
60sx3x5

*Bentover Laterals - RI 1:00*
15sx3x10

*Bent Knee Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
115x3x12

got to the gym a little late therefore there was no core work today.

also, I decided to not to add in another quad dominant movement, and did calf raises instead. I thought my calves needed more work than my quads.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't want no chicken drumsticks for legs, boy.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 26, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Don't want no chicken drumsticks for legs, boy.



lol, yeah true. I like my quads like they are right now though, any bigger, and I'll have to buy new pants! as for my calves, they are pathetic really.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 26, 2008)

*RDLs - RI 1:30*
165x5x5

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:30*
80x3x5

*Seated Cable Rows - RI 1:30*
115x5x5

*Oly Bar Corner Presses - RI 1:30*
37.5x2x10 (each arm)
37.5x9 (each arm)

*Supine Rows - RI 1:30*
BWx3x10

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
115x3x10

again, felt good. upped the weight on most of the movements except supine rows and cable rows, so next will will be adding some weight to those.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2008)

.


----------



## katt (Dec 2, 2008)

developing calves?  I keep saying to TOH to wear high heels around, cuz it worked for me.. 

School going well?


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 2, 2008)

katt said:


> developing calves?  I keep saying to TOH to wear high heels around, cuz it worked for me..
> 
> School going well?



lol, I doubt I could even stand in heels! I don't know you you gals do it..

school is going good thanks, almost done for Christmas break, only another 11 days.

how's everything going with you?


----------



## katt (Dec 2, 2008)

good - going through the "why did I take such a big break" aches and pains right now 

But, it'll just take a couple weeks and we'll be up to speed hopefully


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 3, 2008)

How's the ankle?  Based on your last couple of workouts it looks like you are back at it.


----------



## the other half (Dec 5, 2008)

hey bro, whats up? i didnt read back thru, so what happened to your ankle. something about wearing high heels?


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 6, 2008)

katt said:


> good - going through the "why did I take such a big break" aches and pains right now
> 
> But, it'll just take a couple weeks and we'll be up to speed hopefully



lol, yeah I always think the same thing after a layoff. I guess it's pay back for taking too much time off!



yellowmoomba said:


> How's the ankle?  Based on your last couple of workouts it looks like you are back at it.



thanks YM. ankle is a bit better. doesn't hurt to the touch anymore, but still hurts when I extend it out fully. 

haven't been the the gym in a while for a couple reasons: it's the best time of the school year now (besides frosh week lol).. exam time!.. so I've been studying lots and they also use the fieldhouse where I workout to do like 80% of the university exams, so it's closed down during this time.



the other half said:


> hey bro, whats up? i didnt read back thru, so what happened to your ankle. something about wearing high heels?



not too much, just getting over the last hurdle of the semester = exams! 

I was playing a game of soccer, cut maybe too hard and rolled my ankle pretty bad. still giving me some problems every now and then, and it happened 3 months ago!

you and katt back at the gym now for a while? and how was hunting this year?



clk300 said:


> Hello,
> Hello my dear,How is life over there? I Want to introduce myself to you before i could go further, I am miss, Justina by name, i came across your profile  which really interests me that is why  i decided to drop this note  to you and to let you know that i am intrested in you for serious long term relatioship.
> Please if you are intersted on my request, i will like you to email me back with my email address here blow,so that i can send my photo to you and tell you more about myself.
> (clk_justina@yahoo.com) This is my email address,i am waiting to receive your reply in my private email,have a nice day and God bless you.
> Yours in love Miss Justina.



uhh.. 

mods, can you take care of this?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2008)

dude, email her and get some!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2008)

Where are the workouts?


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 15, 2008)

PreMier said:


> dude, email her and get some!!



lol, I've dealt with too many crazy bitches in my life.



yellowmoomba said:


> Where are the workouts?



heh, funny you said that because I just finished working out!


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 15, 2008)

so I've been busy the past few weeks studying for exams (5 exams in a little over a week = fucking hell!) but I made it out alive.

I am home now too for Christmas, so I only have my old bench and barbell/dumbbells to work with, which turned out half decent. going to be doing 2 fullbodies, 3 days a week (A-B-A, B-A-B fashion) and here is what I did today.

**All RIs were 1:30**
*A) Split Squats* 80lbsx4x6
*B) Standing OH Press* 80lbsx4x6

*A) Single Leg RDL* 20lbsx4x6
*B) DB Rows* 60lbsx4x6

*Bench Dips* BWx3x10

*Situps* BWx3x10

didn't think it would be this good, but the split squat/OH press superset got me breathing pretty good! I decided to do the OH superset when I realized I had no rack to rack the BB, so when I pressed it over my head, I just pounded out 6 more reps. worked out pretty good!

on a side note, made a big purchase (well, big for me) a few weeks back. bought a PS3 and man, is it ever sweet. NHL 09 = awesome!! lol.. I still managed to study for 2 weeks straight though!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2008)

You can get a good workout with little to no weights....You just need to be creative.

Nice work!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2008)

eat a lot while your home!


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 17, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> You can get a good workout with little to no weights....You just need to be creative.
> 
> Nice work!



thanks man. 

it almost makes me feel better doing what I am doing with the limited amount of equipment and feeling like I had a great workout.



PreMier said:


> eat a lot while your home!



lol, you don't have to tell me twice! mom's home cooking for 3 weeks straight?? jackpot!!! haha


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 17, 2008)

**all RIs = 1:30**

*A) Single Leg RDLs 2x6@25lbs, 2x6@30lbs*
*B) Door Frame Pullups 4x6@BW*

*A) Split Squats 4x6@80lbs*
*B) Elevated Feet Pushups 4x6@BW+25lbs*

*Calf Raises 2x30@BW+25lbs*

*Planks 2x time unknown @BW*

another good one. the elevated feet pushups were humbling to say the least, lol. added weight to a bookbag and threw in on my back for those. going to do the same with pullups next time. not having a bar to wrap your hands around makes a HUGE difference with pullups.

also, stuck with the split squats and RDLs for lower exercises seeing as though that's about all I can do with the equipment I have.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2008)

PreMier said:


> dude, email her and get some!!



It looks like she's cheating on him already.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2008)

Good stuff, dude.

Short RIs, Super/Tri Sets, and Circuits will be your friend with less weight to lift.

Go to it!


----------



## katt (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Scar - just trying to catch up...  totally take advantage of the "mom's" cooking - it's the best!!    I should know that.. lol

We are just reving back up, the first couple weeks were.. um.. "light".. just because I just wasn't in the mood to pound the weights hard yet.. (oh that didn't sound good did it)    anyway,, it's going good... hunting was a bust.. nothing in the freezer, and I wasn't really into it this year as I have been in the past,  it's going to be a expensive winter buying meat. 

Other than that - we've had a foot of snow today so far, I just got done shoveling our driveway, which can park 8 cars..very long.. I love it in the summer, but absolutely hate it in the winter.  ha ha


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 4, 2009)

oh I definitely took advantage of mom's cooking! 

so I've been in hiding for a while, and was not lifting at all. Christmas was great though, aside from being home with the family, I got to see family and friends I don't see very often. but now I'm back in Halifax ready for another semester of school, which is probably going to be more work-filled than last semester. 

I also have a new a gym routine, sticking to the same principles of YM's old routine that I like. here it is:

*Upper A*
1) Pullups
2) Push Press
3a) U/L Lat Pulldowns
3b) Oly Bar Corner Press
4) Dips

*Upper B*
1) Low Incline DB Press
2) DB Rows
3a) Bench Press
3b) T-Bar Rows
4) Bentover Laterals

-3A & 3B are the supersetting thing I did before that I got from YM, with a 1:00RI between each set.

*Lower A*
1) Back Squats
2) Hang Cleans
3) Single Leg RDL
Grip Work
Core Work

*Lower B*
1) RDLs
2) Hyperextensions
3) Split Squats
Calf Raises
Core Work

*Both upper days will start with int./ext. rotator cuff movements
**Increase both exercises 3A) & 3B) on both upper days and exercise 3) on both lower days by 2 reps/week

Upper
Week 1: 8,8,8,8
Week 2: 8,10,8,10
Week 3: 10,8,10,8
Week 4: 10,10,10,10
Week 5: 10,10,10,10

Lower
Week 1: 8,8,8
Week 2: 8,10,8
Week 3: 10,8,10
Week 4: 10,10,10
Week 5: 10,10,10

***Higher intensity sets on both upper and lower days will increase by 5-10lbs per week.
****All RIs will change accordingly.
*****All other exercises, i.e. grip and core work, will increase accordingly.

pretty simple. I've come to notice I use the same exercises over and over again, but I'm taking this from the advice that Arch gave me a while back saying as long as you change up the sets/reps/tempos etc... and continue to eat, I'll continue to grow.. makes me think, I hope he's doing well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2009)

The program looks good.  How much weight are you looking to gain?  Think about doing some DB Snatches with your grip work.   You'll get the benefit of doing some explosive hip movement while working on your grip.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 5, 2009)

ahh, DB snatches!

where would you put them? I'm not 100% sure where they'd go. also, what exactly are DB snatches? when I do them I do them this way...






YouTube Video











except without the hop at the end and a little more bend action in the knees.

by the way, that's not me in the video, if you haven't already figured that out, lol.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2009)

I would do snatches and towel pullups to combine a compound movement with your grip work.    What do you normally do ?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 5, 2009)

I normally do either farmer's walk or just static holds.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 6, 2009)

oh, and I'm just looking to gain any weight, no set amount. trying to make it as clean as possible.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 6, 2009)

back at it!

*Weighted Pullups - 2:00 RI*
BW+15x6x4

*Push Press - 2:00 RI*
95x6x4

*A) U/L Lat Pulldown*
30x3x8 each arm
*B) Oly Bar Corner Press - RI 1:30*
35 (+bar)x3x8

*Dips - RI 1:30*
BWx9
BWx6

so first workout back and it was good. out of my haste I forgot about the supersetting I did before from YM's template, and just did regular supersets. also, I think I went a little too gung-ho with the push presses seeing as though my shoulder feels a tad funny right now.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2009)

nice  workout. i hurt my shoulder shoveling today


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 7, 2009)

PreMier said:


> nice  workout. i hurt my shoulder shoveling today



thanks Pre.

shitty about your shoulder, mine is alright today. hopefully yours is feeling well.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Back Squats - RI 2:00*
135x3x4
155x3x4

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00*
85x4x4

*Single Leg RDLs - RI 1:30*
BW+30x3x8

-that's it. dropped a few things because I wanted to buy a locker for the winter term and that took 20 minutes away from my workout, so I couldn't do grip or core work. I'll make up for it.

also, this whole deal of looking to put some weight on might be a no go due to the fact that Tuesdays and Wednesdays I'm in school from 10am-8pm and I really don't have enough room in my book-bag for my books PLUS all the food I'd need.

the ankle is pratically healed now, squats didn't give me any problems.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2009)

pack a suitcase then


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 9, 2009)

^^lol, that would work!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Low Incline DB Bench - RI 2:00*
50(x2)x3x4
55(x2)x3x4

*DB Rows - RI 2:00*
65x3x4
70x3x4

*Bench Press* @ 125lbs x8
1:00 RI

*T-Bar Rows* @ 90lbs(+bar) x8
1:00 RI

*Bench Press* @ 125lbs x8
1:00 RI

*T-Bar Rows* @ 90lbs(+bar) x8
1:00 RI

*Bench Press* @ 125lbs x8
1:00 RI

*T-Bar Rows* @ 90lbs(+bar) x8

*Bentover Laterals - RI 1:30*
15(x2)x2x10

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
125x3x10

internal/external rotator cuff stuff.

was surprised at how easy the DB rows and DB bench felt, definitely need to up the weight next time.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2009)

nice workout bro


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks like you could add weight to Bench and t-bar rows next time too since you completed all three sets of eight.


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice stuff Scar


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 12, 2009)

PreMier said:


> nice workout bro



thanks Pre.



yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like you could add weight to Bench and t-bar rows next time too since you completed all three sets of eight.



ahh, I didn't even think about that. strange? thanks for the advice YM



katt said:


> Nice stuff Scar



thanks katt!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 12, 2009)

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
155x4
165x4
175x2x4
185x2x4

*Hypers - RI 1:30*
BW+35x4x6

*Split Squats - RI 1:30*
85x2x8
85x7

*Seated Calf Raises - RI 1:30*
90x3x8

Did grip work, used 75lb DBs but didn't time myself.

again, a decent workout. RDLs felt great, and I had to up the volume of the hypers because I couldn't hold the 45lb plate so I dropped the weight and upped the volume. split squats were BRUTAL!


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2009)

Your ass is going to be sore tomorrow...

I should laugh though... mine is just getting over our workout..


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 13, 2009)

katt said:


> Your ass is going to be sore tomorrow...
> 
> I should laugh though... mine is just getting over our workout..



lol, it's not as bad as one would think!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Weighted Pullups - RI 2:00*
BW+15 x5x4
BW+15 x3

*Push Presses - RI 2:00*
95 x3x4
100 x2x4
100 x3

*U/L Lat Pulldowns* @ 35lbs x8
1:00 RI

*Oly Bar Corner Press* @ 35lbs (+bar) x8
1:00 RI

*U/L Lat Pulldowns* @ 35lbs x8
1:00 RI

*Oly Bar Corner Press* @ 35lbs (+bar) x8
1:00 RI

*U/L Lat Pulldowns* @ 35lbs x8
1:00 RI

*Oly Bar Corner Press* @ 35lbs (+bar) x8

*Dips - RI 1:30*
BWx10
BWx7

internal/external rotator cuff stuff.

another good one. very pleased with my push presses, pullups need some work though.

I am going to start stretching at home here 3 or 4 times a week.

I'll get around to everyone's journal as soon as I can!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2009)

i need to stretch more *sigh*


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 14, 2009)

PreMier said:


> i need to stretch more *sigh*



yeah, I'm noticing a huge mobility deficiency lately.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Back Squats - RI 2:00*
155 x3x4
165 x3x4

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00*
85 x2x4
90 x2x4

*Single Leg RDLs - RI 1:30*
BW+30 x3x8 (each leg)

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
125 x2x10
135 x7

felt good again. really enjoying the higher intensity stuff! back squats were the lowest I've ever taken them and I could could the targeted 4 reps, although the last set was a bit sloppy.

I don't normally workout 3 days in a row, but since I missed one day last week, I needed to make up for by an extra day this week.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Low Incline DB Bench Press - RI 2:00*
55s x6x4

*DB Rows - RI 2:00*
70 x3x4
75 x3x4

*Bench Press* @125lbs x8
1:00 RI

*T-Bar Rows* @100lbs (+bar) x8
1:00 RI

*Bench Press* @125lbs x9
1:00 RI

*T-Bar Rows* @100lbs (+bar) x10
1:00 RI

*Bench Press* @125lbs x8
1:00 RI

*T-Bar Rows* @100lbs (+bar) x8

*Bentover Laterals - RI 1:00*
15s x2x10

int./ext. rotator cuff stuff.

so I've come to realize I made a mistake last day with the bench press. I thought I was doing 125 but it was actually only 115, so I upped it this week, and also everything else pretty much.

my bench is weak.

my shoulders felt a little awkward while doing the DB rows, I don't know why? might have slept on them weird or something.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2009)

too many reps, more weight!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 16, 2009)

PreMier said:


> too many reps, more weight!



do you mean overall, or just a few things in particular?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 17, 2009)

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
175 x4
185 x4
195 x3x4
195 x3

*Seated Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
90 x3x8

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
135 x2x10
135 x8

that's it. felt completely drained for this one and it's due to the fact that I chose to workout 5 times this week to make up for the lost day last week. at least I complete the RDLs so now I am back on schedule with those.

also, the newb group is in session and EVERYTHING was being used today, so I was a bit annoyed/exhausted and wanted to get out of there. 

there was this buddy there today, and I can't for the life of me understand how some people get the shape they have. he wasn't huge, but he had a good size. he starts doing pullups, but instead of going completely down and back up in a relatively linear fashion, his motion is completely circular, and almost like heaving himself up. I don't get it...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2009)

nice deads, i posted a bulletin/blog on myspace how i hate the resolutionists


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 20, 2009)

PreMier said:


> nice deads, i posted a bulletin/blog on myspace how i hate the resolutionists



thanks Pre, deads were always somewhat of a strong point of mine.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 20, 2009)

didn't workout today due to one reason: no gym clothes. left my house in a haste and completely forgot my gym clothes.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2009)

that sucks..i forgot my shake once.  once..


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 22, 2009)

so I've just completely fucked off this week in terms of training. I just get pissed when I miss a day because it screws my whole training schedule off and I don't like it.

I think I am going to go the next 2 days, do 2 fullbody workouts with the meat and potatoes of my current lifting routine, aka squats, deads, pullups, hang cleans, rows..etc...

on an upside I am going to Trinidad next month!! yeeaahh.. it's a school trip, about 95% funded so I was like hell yes!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 23, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> so I've just completely fucked off this week in terms of training. I just get pissed when I miss a day because it screws my whole training schedule off and I don't like it.
> 
> I think I am going to go the next 2 days, do 2 fullbody workouts with the meat and potatoes of my current lifting routine, aka squats, deads, pullups, hang cleans, rows..etc...
> 
> on an upside I am going to Trinidad next month!! yeeaahh.. it's a school trip, about 95% funded so I was like hell yes!



Sh*t happens (like LIFE).  You are not going to shrink or lose strength by doing two FB routines for the week.  It might be good for you


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 23, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> so I've just completely fucked off this week in terms of training. I just get pissed when I miss a day because it screws my whole training schedule off and I don't like it.
> 
> I think I am going to go the next 2 days, do 2 fullbody workouts with the meat and potatoes of my current lifting routine, aka squats, deads, pullups, hang cleans, rows..etc...
> 
> on an upside I am going to Trinidad next month!! yeeaahh.. it's a school trip, about 95% funded so I was like hell yes!



Don't sweat the petty things and don't pet the sweaty things, young Scar.

Youll make up for it next time, more than likely because the rest allows you  to!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 23, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Sh*t happens (like LIFE).  You are not going to shrink or lose strength by doing two FB routines for the week.  It might be good for you





Gazhole said:


> Don't sweat the petty things and don't pet the sweaty things, young Scar.
> 
> Youll make up for it next time, more than likely because the rest allows you  to!



see, now this is why I came here!

thanks fellas, you're right about that.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2009)

isnt trinidad dangerous?


----------



## katt (Jan 23, 2009)

Practicing up on your limbo moves before you go ??


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 28, 2009)

PreMier said:


> isnt trinidad dangerous?



.. I sure hope not!



katt said:


> Practicing up on your limbo moves before you go ??



lol, do that limbo down there?

********************************************************

so didn't go to the gym today, went yesterday and it was pretty good. numbers did not improve, pretty much even with last one. didn't get there today. school work lately is coming first, and yesterday I had a 12 hour school day PLUS worked on an assignment until 1am last night, so I was getting outta bed this morning! lol. right now it's touch and go - we'll see when I get there again.

I was also thinking today of how (or how little) I have progressed since a few years ago, haha. I'm almost stuck between a rock and a hard place because I am too small to cut any, but then on the other hand I have too high of a BF% (15-18% I'd say) for my size to pack on more weight in my opinion. not 100% sure which direction I should go.

enough of me ranting.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 23, 2009)

soo, haven't been in here in a while.. again.. school was just eating away my time, and I was feeling the effects of stress and decided to take it easy from the gym.

I am currently on spring break, which is a huge relief and tomorrow I leave for Trinidad! I'm pretty pumped about that. I'll be gone for 7 days even though I haven't been on here much lately anyway that I'll be missed, lol. anyway, I really want to hit the gym hard like normal when I get back

..but until then!!


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 25, 2009)

Have fun.  Enjoy spring break.  Eat good food.  Eat good drink.

Get ready to kick your butt when you get back 
Good to see you're still here.  I've been out for a while... stupid RC...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2009)

post pics of trinidad


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 4, 2009)

nadirmg said:


> Have fun.  Enjoy spring break.  Eat good food.  Eat good drink.
> 
> Get ready to kick your butt when you get back
> Good to see you're still here.  I've been out for a while... stupid RC...



hey man, long time no see! how's everything going? too bad about the RC, take care of it, you don't want any serious damage there!



PreMier said:


> post pics of trinidad



you want, I'll deliver..


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 4, 2009)

actually Pre, you're going to have to wait until I upload them to facebook, because they are too big of a file to upload from my computer.


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2009)

glad to see that u  made it back.  was it alot of fun?  did you hear that. i think it was the gym calling you! better get your butt over there and throw some iron around.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks OH. my trip was wicked. got to see a good mixture of cool geology, awesome scenery and cool history. 

as for the pics, they are all too big to upload, says it's a max of 193KB or something, and my smallest one is like 1MB.. I'll try and figure something out.

as for the workouts, I've taken a page out of P-funk's KISS training, and am just going to keep it really simple, low reps/higher weight.

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
135x5
185x4x5

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BWx5
BWx3x4

*Push Press - RI 2:00*
80x2x4
85x2x4

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
125x2x10
125x8

..... felt good to lift again, but man.. one word can sum it up.. WEAK!! all but my push presses were weak, which I could have easily done 95, but my pullups were very disappointing.. starting over again sucks.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 11, 2009)

today...

*Squats - RI 1:30*
115x2x10
125x9

*T-Bar Rows - RI 1:30*
90 (+bar)x2x10
90 (+bar)x8

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:30*
65x9
65x7 <- failed at 7
65x8

*Note to self, high rep hang cleans are tough!

*Low Incline DB Bench - RI 1:30*
35(x2)x10
35(x2)x2x8

*Seated Calf Raises - RI 1:30*
90x3x8

felt good.. high rep stuff is killer! especially the hang cleans. lifts are still weak for me.. all in good time though!


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2009)

ok, so yeah, we did cleans a couple weeks back,, decided to through them in for out cutting routine.  Holy freakin cow.. I never expected them to be so taxing. 

But, it gave me a real appreciation for them though.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi katt,

yeah, hang cleans are a superb exercise, eh? high rep hang cleans are tough!


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 13, 2009)

today...

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
185x4x5
185x3 <- failed!

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BWx5
BWx2x4
BWx3 <- still very disappointed with these.

*Push Press - RI 2:00*
90x2x4
95x4
95x3

*Static Holds - RI 2:00*
70(x2) - 51 seconds
70(x2) - 45 seconds
70(x2) - 45 seconds

didn't do any core work. I plan on starting to stretch at home for about 30 minutes in the evening, so I might do some planks or dragon-flags or something when I do. also, plan on adding in some tricep/bicep work too.

sorry I haven't been getting around to the journals, I haven't been around much asides from posting here.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 17, 2009)

workout from yesterday...

*Squats - RI 2:00*
155x4x5
155x4

*T-Bar Rows - RI 2:00*
115 (+bar)x2x5
120 (+bar)x2x5
120 (+bar)x3

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00*
95x2<- too much!
85x3x4

*Low Incline DB Bench - RI 2:00*
50sx4
55sx3x4

ran short on time so didn't get to do any cable crunches.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome back......I'd to Chins for your bicep work and Close Grip Presses for triceps.  You'll get more bang for the buck compared to doing curls and triceps push downs.

Just my two cents.


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Scar... what up?


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 18, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Welcome back......I'd to Chins for your bicep work and Close Grip Presses for triceps.  You'll get more bang for the buck compared to doing curls and triceps push downs.
> 
> Just my two cents.



I like those 2 cents YM. I did CGBP today and liked the feeling of them. easier on the old shoulder joints than dips.

as for the chins, I already do pullups, so would you suggest to do them on the other day that I don't do pullups?



katt said:


> Hey Scar... what up?



hey katt. not too much.. crazy busy right now though with the. the profs always like to pile it on at the end of the term. I honestly don't think I am going to be able to get everything done I need to get done between now and when they are do.. even if I work on them at all possible times.. other then that, I'm good, lol.

how's things with you?


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 18, 2009)

today's workout

*RDLs - RI 1:30*
135x2x10
135x9

*Pullups - Target = 20 reps RI 0:30*
BWx7, 5, 3, 3 <- did not achieve target number

*Push Press - RI 1:30*
65x10
65x8
65x7

*CGBP - RI 1:30*
95x10
95x8

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:30*
125x3x10

not bad. higher rep stuff seems to always fly by. I guess there are longer RIs and more of them with lower rep/higher intensity stuff.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 18, 2009)

thought I'd add that I switched from snatch grip on the DLs to DOH grip and although they destroy the grip more, I really like that grip better. I feel I can get a better overall motion.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2009)

> I already do pullups, so would you suggest to do them on the other day that I don't do pullups?



I would..............just work in different rep ranges.  Chins hit the bis more than pullups.


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> how's things with you?



Good - still plugging away at the weights.. 

How many years do you have left with the schooling?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2009)

where are the pictures you dick


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2009)

PreMier said:


> where are the pictures you dick



Why do you want pictures of his dick?


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 19, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> I would..............just work in different rep ranges.  Chins hit the bis more than pullups.



excellent



katt said:


> Good - still plugging away at the weights..
> 
> How many years do you have left with the schooling?



good to hear!

I have one more year. ONE! so pumped, haha.



PreMier said:


> where are the pictures you dick



hey hey.. haha, yeah I completely forgot. they are still to big, I'll shrink them and get them on here.



Triple Threat said:


> Why do you want pictures of his dick?


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 19, 2009)

alright, so here are the pictures after I slaved over them to reduce their size.. lol


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 19, 2009)

and some more...

the ones with all the pink dots are a bunch of scarlet ibis, Trinidad's national bird. that's as close as we could get but they were brilliant red! the rest are of just scenery. the swamp tour was really sweet (where the scarlet ibis were) I have a picture of a tree boa, but it didn't turn out very well. and there is one of a couple flares in there too.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Why do you want pictures of his dick?



only in trinidad


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 20, 2009)

One more year of school left, huh?  Enjoy it, dude!!!  

Awesome work on the pull-ups dude.  When I started wanting to go up on my reps/weight, I'd do all I could with body weight reps, and then move over to the assisted pull-up machine.  Take of 60-70 pounds and crank out another set or two.  THAT'LL make your lats start to pop out AND you'll be able to start adding weight to your pull-ups 

Keep it up!


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 21, 2009)

PreMier said:


> only in trinidad



I PM'ed you those pics.. I mean!...



nadirmg said:


> One more year of school left, huh?  Enjoy it, dude!!!
> 
> Awesome work on the pull-ups dude.  When I started wanting to go up on my reps/weight, I'd do all I could with body weight reps, and then move over to the assisted pull-up machine.  Take of 60-70 pounds and crank out another set or two.  THAT'LL make your lats start to pop out AND you'll be able to start adding weight to your pull-ups
> 
> Keep it up!



yeah, only one more year. can't wait really. I've had enough of this school business for a while! haha

thanks man. the reason why I am so disappointed is because I used to be GOOD at pullups, and now they are weak. I guess that's what I get for taking too much time off.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 21, 2009)

today's workout...

*Back Squats - RI 2:00*
155x5x5

*T-Bar Rows - RI 2:00*
120x4x5
120x4

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00*
85x2x4
90x4
90x3

*Incline DB Bench - RI 2:00*
55sx4x4

*Chin-ups - RI 2:00*
BWx8
BWx2x7

worked out today because yesterday I was busy finishing up a presentation I had to give for the trip to Trinidad. luckily it was the whole group that had to do it, so it was a little less nerve-wracking that way, but still I was nervous as hell! some big-wigs from the Nova Scotia Dept. of Energy were there, along with a bunch of profs and PhD students, lol. went really well though, everyone thought it was good. it was very informal too, which eased it a bit.

all that worrying for nothing!


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 23, 2009)

today...

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
185x3x4 <-
185x2x3 <-both sets my grip was my limiting factor. changed to a DOH grip and it ROASTED my grip!!!!!

hey grip! fuck off!

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BWx4x5
BWx4 <- yay! pullups are coming back slowly, almost a 5x5. I think that was to do with my addition of chins honestly.

*Push Press - RI 2:00*
95x2x4
100x2x4

*CGBP - RI 2:00*
95x8
115x8

*Static Holds - RI 2:00*
75(x2) - 49 seconds
75(x2) - 45 seconds
75(x2) - 35 seconds

thought I'd give me grip hell since it pissed me off with the deads. other then that, very happy with my pullups. YM's advice on the chins really helped my pullups I think


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 29, 2009)

past workouts...

*Thursday*
*Squats - RI 1:30*
115x10
125x10
135x10

*T-Bar Rows - RI 1:30*
90(+bar)x10
100(+bar)x10
100(+bar)x9

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:30*
65x10
65x8
65x8

*Low Incline DB Bench - RI 1:30*
40sx2x10
40sx7

*Chinups - RI 1:30*
BWx9
BWx7
BWx7

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
125x2x10

*Friday*
*RDLs - RI 2:00*
185x5
185x2x4
185x2x3  grip is still failing me. DOH is tough.

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BWx5x5 

*Push Press - RI 2:00*
95x4
100x3x4

*CGBP - RI 2:00*
115x10
115x8

*Static Holds - RI 2:00*
75s - 45 seconds
75s - 43 seconds
75s - 43 seconds

*Today*
Did 15 minutes of stretching and also 2 sets of planks, un-timed but probably ~50-55 seconds each set.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 30, 2009)

today...

*Squats - RI 2:00*
155x2x5
165x2x5
175x3

*T-Bar Rows - RI 2:00*
120(+bar)x2x5
125(+bar)x2x5
130(+bar)x4

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00*
95x4x4

*Low Incline DB Bench - RI 2:00*
55sx2x4
60sx4
60sx2

*CGBP - RI 2:00*
115x8
115x7

I was supposed to do chinups today instead of CGBP but did them (CGBP) by mistake.

thinking about switching the hang cleans to the other FBW, and then adding in single leg deads on my squat day.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 30, 2009)

nice!
Whats CGBP mean?


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 30, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> nice!
> Whats CGBP mean?



hey chiquita

welcome to my journal!

by CGBP I mean Close Grip Bench Press. excellent for the triceps!


----------



## katt (Mar 30, 2009)

ok so I'm late in posting this but... wow! Great pictures you took.. that swamp photo (I assume) with the trees on both sides.. I can just imagine snakes falling down on you... lol..

Looks absolutely gorgeous though.

Why are you thinking of switching your hang cleans to a different day?


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 30, 2009)

katt said:


> ok so I'm late in posting this but... wow! Great pictures you took.. that swamp photo (I assume) with the trees on both sides.. I can just imagine snakes falling down on you... lol..
> 
> Looks absolutely gorgeous though.
> 
> Why are you thinking of switching your hang cleans to a different day?



I actually have a picture of a boa we saw in one of the mangrove trees. it was about 7 feet long but the picture didn't come out very well. it was awesome! it was a great place to visit, I'd recommend it!

I was thinking of switching the the day I do hang cleans because the only other heavy exercise I can think of doing for the hams/glutes are single leg DLs, and I don't want to do them on the same day as I do RDLs, therefore was thinking about switching hang cleans to the RDL day and adding single leg DLs on my squat day.. targeting quads/glutes/hams on both days.


----------



## katt (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, I guess that makes sense....  Although we had our leg day yesterday, and I was concentrating on doing the ATG thing on my front squats (I like them best) and getting more range of motion...  but then when it came to DL after.. gawd, I sucked!!  I got to 4 reps before I started to feel like my form was caving and I was starting to pull from my back first, so I didn't even try to complete the rep.. my glutes were totally fried!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 1, 2009)

I bet!

I'd only be doing single leg DLs on squat day, however, they are still tough. we'll see how it works. I'm also close for time before class anyway, so if I add them in and it goes too long I'll have to scrap it anyway.

today...
*RDLs - RI 1:30*
145x10
145x2x9 <- grip was getting the best of me again.

*Pullups Target = 20 Reps - RI 0:30*
BWx6, x6, x4, x4

I don't know who the hell used the pullup bar before me, but their hands must have been sweaty as hell! I could have gotten to the 20 mark in 3 sets but my grip was fried from clutching the bar due to the greasines...

*Push Press - RI 1:30*
65x10
70x10
70x8

*Neutral Grip Pullups - RI 1:30*
BWx2x8

*Seated Calf Raises - RI 1:30*
115x3x6

do some stretching later tonight. 

don't know why I did the NG pullups. I definitely need one more leg movement.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 4, 2009)

today...

*Squats - RI 2:00*
155x5
165x2x5
175x2x5 <-progressing nicely on these.

*T-Bar Rows - RI 2:00*
125(+bar)x2x5
130(+bar)x2x5
130(+bar)x4

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00*
95x4x4

*Low Incline DB Bench - RI 2:00*
55sx4
60sx4
60sx3
60sx4

*Chinups Target # = 20 - RI 0:30*
BWx9, x6, x5

scrapped grip work because I had to get to the mall and pick up a fancy tie and dress shirt for the banquet tonight. should be a good time.

my hang cleans seem to be on a plateau, I can get the 4x4 on them, but JUST barely. kind of making me mad. oh well, my squats are really starting to take off lately. next 2 weeks I am going to up the intensity, triples, doubles and MAYBE some singles, we'll see.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 6, 2009)

today...

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
135x5
185x5
205x3
205x3
205x2
205x2 <- grip failed me again on the last 2 sets

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BWx5x5 <- maybe add weight next time.

*Push Presses - RI 2:00*
95x5
105x3
105x3
105x2
105x2

*CGBP - RI 2:00*
120x2x6

*Static Holds - RI 2:00*
2 sets of 80lb DBs <- didn't time it, just went for as long as possible

stretching later tonight.


----------



## katt (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey Scar, do you ever use straps when your grip fails?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2009)

katt said:


> Hey Scar, do you ever use straps when your grip fails?



Chalk helps too.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 14, 2009)

katt said:


> Hey Scar, do you ever use straps when your grip fails?



I did consider straps, but personally I'd much rather my grip adapt then to have help.



Triple Threat said:


> Chalk helps too.



chalk would actually probably be excellent. I find for the most part my hands get sweaty and the bar gets slippery, chalk would help that out.

as for the workouts, I've stopped for the time being because it's the oh so fun final exam period, and the gym where I workout has some really here-and-there open times due to the fact that the exams are written in that area.

I should however be getting back to the gym regularly as of this Friday when things calm down.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 20, 2009)

so after a little break for exams and just to take some time off I was back in the gym today...

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
135x5 <- warmup
155x5 <- warmup
185x3
205x3
205x3
205x2
205x2
215x1
215x1

I was fortunate enough that the person who used the bar before me must have used chalk, which helped out!.. I need to find a place around here that sells it.

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BWx5 <-warmup
BWx5 <-warmup
BW+15x3
BW+20x3
BW+20x3
BW+20x3
BW+20x2

*Hang Clean Squat - RI 1:30*
85x3x6
85x4

*Push Press - RI 1:30*
80x3x6
85x4

*CGBP - RI 1:30*
115x2x8

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
125x2x10

so now that I have a bit more time and don't have to rush to class I thought I'd do a bit more heavy lifting. felt good, although I think I am going to have to ease back on the hang cleans and push pressing as in drop one set of each, my shoulder really felt bad afterward.

I was looking on Built's blog (which is incredible by the way Built if you see this.) and noticed that I've been doing hang clean squats as she called them the whole time. I've been doing hang cleans, but then going into a front squat.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 22, 2009)

today's workout.. both damn squat racks were being used so I had to substitute something for them, and decided to do lunges...

*Lunges - RI 1:30*
BW+40x11
BW+40x12
BW+40x11

*T-Bar Rows - RI 1:30*
90(+bar)x3x12

*Single Leg/Single Arm RDLs - RI 1:30*
BW+15x3x10 (each leg)

*DB Bench Press - RI 1:30*
40sx10
45sx10
50sx10 <- way too easy, should have started heavier

*Chinups - RI 1:30*
BWx9
BWx6
BWx5

*Seated Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
115x3x8

stretching later tonight.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 22, 2009)

Looking good, dude! 

Single RDLs are an awesome movement!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 24, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Looking good, dude!
> 
> Single RDLs are an awesome movement!



thanks man.

I find they hit the glutes/hams a lot more than regular RDLs.

how's things going with you anyway?


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 24, 2009)

today

*Hang Clean-Squats - RI 1:30*
85x4x6 <- increase the weight next time

*RDLs - RI 2:00-3:00*
155x5
185x5
205x3
205x2
215x2
215x1
220x1

*Pullups - RI 2:00-3:00*
BWx5
+20x3
+20x3
+20x3
+20x2
BWx5

*Push Press - RI 1:30*
80x6
85x2x6

*CGBP - RI 1:00*
115x2x8

*Dragon Flags - RI 1:00*
BWx2x12

scratched a set of push presses because last time I found my right shoulder did not agree with 4 sets of those. maybe I should start doing some internal/external RC stuff.

DLs were decent, grip is getting better. put the clean-squats first because I was told/read somewhere recently that the more power oriented exercises should come first.

oh well.. now off to an end of year/beginning of summer kegger!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 27, 2009)

today...

*Back Squats - RI 2:00-3:00*
135x5
165x5
185x3
190x3
195x2
200x1
200x1

*T-Bar Rows - RI 2:00*
bar+90x5
+90x5
+135x3
+135x3
+145x3
+150x2
+150x2

*Single Leg/Single Arm RDL - RI 1:30*
BW+25x3x6

*Flat DB Bench Press - RI 1:30*
60sx3x6
60sx5

*Chinups - RI 1:30*
BWx9
BWx7
BWx5

*Standing Calf Raises - RI 0:30*
115x12
135x12
155x12

felt good. back squats for 200 is tied with my PR for weight, but not reps. I think it was around this time last year that I had 200 for 5. soon hopefully be up to 2 plates.

T-bars rows I think are hands down my best lift. I was pumped I was rowing my weight for 3 reps.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 1, 2009)

so training for a while will have to cease because I no longer have a membership anywhere, because as of today I am no longer a student at Dal.. until I register again. so I'll have to get a Y membership over the summer next week.

until then...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 5, 2009)

You don't need a gym membership to workout....

check out RossTraining - Bridging The Gap Between Ordinary and Extraordinary for some good ideas.

I'm sure you have a park and a backpack.

Have fun


----------



## Scarface30 (May 7, 2009)

hey YM, how are things going?

now, I normally follow your advice because it is very sound, but I find a gym membership really keeps me motivated to go. I paid the money, so I am going to go! kind of like university (95% of the time).

but that site is awesome, thanks nonetheless.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 7, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> hey YM, how are things going?
> 
> now, I normally follow your advice because it is very sound, but I find a gym membership really keeps me motivated to go. I paid the money, so I am going to go! kind of like university (95% of the time).
> 
> but that site is awesome, thanks nonetheless.



Things are good here.   I prefer the gym too but when you don't have access to a gym for a couple days some of those exercises are good to do instead of doing nothing


----------



## Scarface30 (May 9, 2009)

back to the gym...

*RDLs - RI 2:00-3:00*
123x5
167x5
189x3
200x3
200x2
211x1
211x1

so 2 reasons why I was pissed over the RDLs. 1) this gym does not use the 45, 35, 25, 10, 5 lb plates.. they use the 5, 10, 15, 20 kg plates, so I had to recalculate everything. 2) someone had a damn 35lb bar from the squat rack I used. I was wondering why everything seemed so much lighter.. thought I was getting stronger at first

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BWx5
+20x3
+20x3
+20x3
+20x3
+20x2

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:30*
89x2x6
89x5
89x4

sucks when you don't have 10lb plates, the extra 1lb per plate adds up! I could have worked around that, but I didn't feel like adding up odd numbers in my head

*Push Press - RI 1:30*
83x3x6

*CGBP - RI 1:30*
111x2x8

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
135x2x10

the pulley machine I used for the crunches must be way different than the one at the gym at school, I could do 10lbs more and probably could have gotten 12 reps with that too.

so today I was outside messing around and starting to hand-over-hand backwards (my back outward) up this huge tree limb. this is kind of dumb but I'd like to set a goal for myself of getting close to the top of the limb (it's pretty long, like 25ft) by the end of summer. it's a lot harder than it looks!


----------



## Scarface30 (May 14, 2009)

was in the gym yesterday, but I have found out very quickly that at that time of day the gym is PACKED!! so many punk high school kids too...

did a workout, but it was all kinds of fucked up, had to do the heavy squats 3rd because there is only one squat rack there...

I will be changing things around now I think, I used a whipper snipper for 8 hours yesterday and my back was sore as hell, which in turn caused my form on the squats/energy levels to be shit, which caused something funny to happen to me hip, so I am going to go a bit more simple, using the KISS program...

a bonus was that I T-bar rowed 159.5lbs + the bar for 3 reps. don't know where that came from.


----------



## Gazhole (May 15, 2009)

Annoying plates aside, that was a good workout, man!

The KISS program is great aswell! Just the whole low volume thing is really working for me too atm.

Hows things?


----------



## Scarface30 (May 15, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Annoying plates aside, that was a good workout, man!
> 
> The KISS program is great aswell! Just the whole low volume thing is really working for me too atm.
> 
> Hows things?



haha, yeah, takes some time getting used to it. I am pretty much like "well, with the 10lb plates, I would normally use 4.. now I have 11lb plates, which are close so I'll still use 4" although the extra 4lbs is more than it seems!

after I looked at it, I am not sure if I am going to be able to do the KISS program, haha. I am still keeping it simple, low volume/higher intensity. I just to do a few other exercises, you know?

things are going. have a job, but it's a shit job. I am making half of what I made last summer. although, I am not going to be working the whole summer because I decided to take on an honours project in my final year at university, so I have to go back to school in August to use some piece of equipment to analyze rocks from the Himalayas, I am really looking forward to that!

sorry I haven't been around to your (and other's) journal lately, been busy.. how's things with you?


----------



## Scarface30 (May 15, 2009)

today's workout

*RDLs - RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
177x4
177x4
182.5x4
188x3

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
+22x3
+22x3
+22x3
+26x3
+26x2

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:30*
89x4
89x4
100x4
100x4

*Push Press - RI 1:30*
83x6
83x6
83x6

*Standing Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
177x10
199x10
199x10

done. felt really good today. the hang clean squats felt really light for some reason, and I had the 45lb Oly bar this time on everything!


----------



## Scarface30 (May 17, 2009)

today

*Squats - RI 2:00 - 3:00*
133x5
155x5
166x5
177x5
177x5
188x3

*Bench Press - RI 1:30*
133x6
133x6
144x5
144x5

*T-Bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+133x3
+144x3
+144x3
+144x3
+144x2

*Chinups - RI 1:30*
BWx9
BWx6
BWx6

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
145x3x8

felt good again. the T-bar rows were a little down because some guy came up to me and told me not to just use my hands to grip the bar, that it causes an improper back position or something. so I used the V-bar grip and couldn't seem to lift as much. does anyone know if that is actually true, what he said?

squats felt good, hip and back didn't bother me.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 19, 2009)

today

*RDLs - RI 2:00 - 3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
177x4
188x4
199x4
210x4

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BWx5
+22x3
+22x3
+22x3
+26x3
+26x2

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00*
89x4
100x4
100x4
105.5x4

*Push Press - RI 1:30*
83x6
89x6
89x6

*Standing Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
210x10
210x10
210x10

so, I think all those numbers should be right. I am still not sure which bars are 45lbers and which ones are 35lbers. good workout nonetheless though.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 21, 2009)

today...

*Squats - RI 2:00-3:00*
135x5
155x4
177x4
177x4
188x4

*Bench Press - RI 1:30*
133x6
133x6
144x5
144x5

*T-Bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+88x5
+132x3
+132x3
+143x3
+143x3
+148.5x2

*Chinups - RI 1:30*
BWx10
BWx6
BWx6

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
145x8
145x8
145x8

so I realize just now that when I was saying I was doing 133 and 144 for T-bar rows before, I actually meant 132 and 143, don't know why I got that mixed up.

bench press is still weak, squats felt good though. I am pretty pleased with how well this higher intensity/lower volume is working out for me.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 23, 2009)

today...

*RDLs - RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
177x4
199x4
210x3
221x3

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BWx5
+22x3
+22x3
+26x3
+26x3
+26x2

*Hang Clean Squat - RI 2:00*
89x4
100x4
100x4
105.5x3

*Push Press - RI 1:30*
89x6
89x6
89x6

*Standing Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
221x8
221x10
221x9

there was quite the jump on deads today, don't know where that came from, but I am finally pulling 2 plates again, so I am happy. grip was shot though and on the last 2 sets, so that's why there were only 3 reps.

hang cleans went down, don't know why. last session with these they felt really strong 

pullups were good, slowly but surely building these up.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 25, 2009)

today...

*Squats - RI 2:00-3:00*
135x5 (warmup)
177x4
177x4
188x4
193.5x4

*Bench Press - RI 1:30*
133x6
133x6
144x6
144x5

*T-Bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+90x5
+132x3
+143x3
+154x3
+154x3
+154x3

*Chinups - RI 1:30*
BWx10
BWx7
BWx4

*_Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
145x8
160x4
145x8

forgot to do the internal/external RC stuff today. I normally do that before either of my vertical or horizontal pushing, I just don't post it.

bench finally felt decent. squats made me happy also. 

I may have to take it easy soon, all this labour intensive work I've been doing in my summer job is taking its toll on my back, which in turn takes a toll when I lift heavy - especially on the squats I noticed it. been trying to use my core more on them, and am actually noticing a difference in my strength and power coming out of the rack and also accelerating upwards after going parallel.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 28, 2009)

today...

*RDLs- RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
177x4
199x4
221x3
226.5x2

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BWx5
+22x3
+22x3
+26x3
+26x3
+30x3

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00*
89x4
100x4
105.5x4
105.5x4

*Push Press - RI 1:30*
89x6
94.5x6
94.5x5

*Bent Knee Standing Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
221x8
221x10
221x10

another good one. shouldn't have gone up to 226.5 on the deads where I didn't get 221x4 on the previous set - don't know what I was thinking. 

pullups felt strong. I think that the +30 is a PR.

everything was good.


----------



## Gazhole (May 28, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the deads. So long as you keep good form its great that you're pushing yourself and testing your limits.

Looks like a good workout, man!

Doing pullups with a lot of weight feels awesome, haha.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 31, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> I wouldn't worry about the deads. So long as you keep good form its great that you're pushing yourself and testing your limits.
> 
> Looks like a good workout, man!
> 
> Doing pullups with a lot of weight feels awesome, haha.



yeah, I felt as though I might went a little too high on the deads too quick. I'll see how it goes for next time.

thanks man. I find weighted pullups to be up there with the "macho" feeling of doing heavy squats and deads, lol.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 31, 2009)

today...

*Squats - RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
177x4
188x4
199x4
204.5x4 

*Bench Press - RI 1:30*
133x6
138.5x6
144x6
149.5x5

*T-Bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+90x5 (warmup)
+132x3
+143x3
+148.5x3
+148.5x3
+154x3

*Chinups - RI 1:30*
BWx10
BWx7
BWx6

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
145x8
145x8
145x8

T-bar rows were down again, but I still managed to hit the 154 mark. I used the V-grip thing instead of just hands on the bar and found it seemed harder. I think I am going to stick with just hands on the bar.

bench felt good, and I was very pleased with my squats. I know for a fact that's a PR because the highest I ever went before was 200 last year.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 1, 2009)

Great Squats, man 

Keep this going!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 1, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Great Squats, man
> 
> Keep this going!



thanks dude. I was very happy with them!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 1, 2009)

played 2 hours of 3-on-3 last night with some buddies I haven't seen in a while, which was a good yarn - but tiring!

I thought that with this heavy lifting I wouldn't get DOMS today after playing basketball.. wrong! my calves and quads, even my core, are killing me.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 3, 2009)

today...

*RDLs - RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
177x4
199x4
221x3
221x3

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
+22x3
+26x3
+26x3
+30x3
+30x2

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00*
89x4
100x4
105.5x4
105.5x2 <- completely failed. not sure why. this lift has seemed to have plateaued

*Push Press - RI 1:30*
89x6
94.5x6
94.5x6

*Bent Knee Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
221x10
221x10
221x9

things seem to have leveled off, except for the pullups and push press. I probably could have gone higher on the push presses actually, and pullups felt strong. deads and hang cleans were tough.

not sure how accurate the scale is, but I weighed in at 157.2lbs today. started out a month ago at ~150lbs. the scale might have been off, but it's hard to say.

considering taking next week off. this is the longest I've gone with straight heavy weight, and I think the old CNS is shot. a week off will hopefully help.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 4, 2009)

That would be my guess aswell. You've been hitting it hard for a good while, man! The week off will do you the world of good 

Damn nice session though, and your lifts are all the more impressive now that i know your bodyweight! Nice job! You're lifting much the same as i am, except i have 20lbs on you!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 5, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> That would be my guess aswell. You've been hitting it hard for a good while, man! The week off will do you the world of good
> 
> Damn nice session though, and your lifts are all the more impressive now that i know your bodyweight! Nice job! You're lifting much the same as i am, except i have 20lbs on you!



yeah, a week off never hurt anyone!

thanks dude. I am might be lifting close to what you are, but you're just now getting back into it on a regular basis, you'll be leaps and bounds ahead shortly

weighed in today at 155.2, so I am guessing the other day was heavier due to all the normal reasons (food, water, etc...). I am guessing my steady weight is around this (155).


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 5, 2009)

today...

*Squats - RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
177x4
199x4
204.5x4
204.5x4

*Bench Press - RI 1:30*
133x6
138.5x6
149.5x6
155x5

*T-Bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+88x5 (warmup)
+132x3
+143x3
+148.5x3
+154x3
+159.5x3

*A) Chinups*
BWx10
BWx7
BWx5
*B) Cable Crunches - RI 1:30*
145x8
145x8
145x6

out of all those exercises I did and the part of me that felt it the most were my abs. they were shot after this session. especially on the superset with chins. I try to use my core as much as possible to stabilize myself when doing chinups so I don't swing so much... I can't understand why so many people devote a day to training abs and arms when you could just do chins, and get much better results!

squats were great, double sets of 200+ felt awesome. I've never gone as deep on the last 3 reps on the last set as I did today, and honestly it made my hip joints feel really good, like they do after a good stretch. I usually go to parallel or lower, but this was inches away from ATG.

did a chin/cable crunch superset to save time.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 7, 2009)

today...

*RDLs - RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
177x4
210x4
221x3
226.5x3

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
+22x3
+26x3
+26x3
+30x3
+30x3

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00*
89x4
100x4
105.5x4
105.5x4

*Push Press - RI 1:30*
89x6
94.5x6
100x5

*Bent Knee Standing Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
243x9
243x9
243x10

so that was the end of 4 weeks, and I think things have gone very well. next week will be a complete OFF week, not going to do anything, then back to it the week after. I am going to change things around a little bit too.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 7, 2009)

A few notes:
May 9/09
*RDLs* 210x1

June 7/09
*RDLs* 226.5x3

May 17/09
*Squats* 188x3

June 5/09
*Squats* 204.5x4

May 9/09
*Pullups* +20x3

June 7/09
*Pullups* +30x3

May 17/09
*T-Bar Rows* +144x3

June 5/09
*T-Bar Rows* +159.5x3

those are the ones I am really pleased with, my hang clean squats went up too, but not by much.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2009)

Some solid lifts there, man! This program seems to have built up your strength pretty rapidly 

What you changing around when you come back?

Enjoy your rest week, you damn well earned it, dude


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

Heya Scar!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 9, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Some solid lifts there, man! This program seems to have built up your strength pretty rapidly
> 
> What you changing around when you come back?
> 
> Enjoy your rest week, you damn well earned it, dude



yeah, I was very pleased with it. I've always thought I was a high-volume kinda guy, turns out I was wrong all these years.

not TOO sure yet when I am going to change around, but all I've got is just sort of the order of exercises, IE hang cleans going first:

A
hang cleans
RDLs
bench
chins

B
squats
pullups
T-bar rows
push press

might change something around with the rep ranges, maybe lower the RI get my capacity up a bit, but I decided to put hang cleans first on a day because of the amount of energy needed to complete them. want to get them up a little higher weight wise.



Pylon said:


> Heya Scar!



 Py!

good to see you back around! how are things going? watching much hockey?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

Very little.  To afraid of what is to come.

But I want little more than to see Pitt win.  Wouldn't you love to see Hossa miss out on a ring after playing in back to back finals where the teams split?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

2 - 1, Penguins.  On to game 7!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 16, 2009)

so after a week off, I was back in the gym today...

*Squats - RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
188x4
199x4
204.5x4
204.5x3

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BWx5 (warmup)
+26x3
+26x3
+26x3
+31x3
+31x3

*T-Bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+143x3
+148.5x3
+148.5x3
+154x3
+156.75x3

*Push Press - RI 1:30*
94.5x6
94.5x6
94.5x5

*Dragonflags - RI 1:00*
BWx12
BWx10
BWx10

normal internal/external RC stuff before push presses, and also some RC stretch I found on the interweb between my dragonflags.

felt good to be back after my week off. my squats felt a little weak, which I was disappointed in, although I was pleased with everything else.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2009)

Nothing wrong with those numbers.  Nice job!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 18, 2009)

today..

*Hang Clean Squats - RI 2:00*
100x4
100x4
105.5x4
105.5x4

*RDLs - RI 2:00-3:00*
135x5 (warmup)
199x4
210x4
221x3
221x3

*Bench Press - RI 1:30*
137.5x6
148.5x6
148.5x5
148.5x5

*Chinups - RI 1:30*
BWx10
BWx7
BWx5

*Bent Knee Standing Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
243x10
243x10
243x9

felt good. hang cleans felt very strong, as did the RDLs, although my grip was failing me on the 221.

got some new shoes yesterday. New Balance, this exact pair New Balance 1010 ( MX1010WB ), the orthopedist I went to for my orthotics told me these would be the best for my foot with the activities I do, they felt very good today.


----------



## katt (Jun 18, 2009)

Dang Scar... your the bomb on pullups... GOD I HATE THOSE!!!!

Why can't I ever get past 4 or 5.... IT'S SO FRUSTRATING!    Yeah I know I'm a girl, but seriously... it's possible, right???


Great job though.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 19, 2009)

Don't feel bad, Katt.  Even at 4, you've got me beat by, like....um....4...I think...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow ...... you got 12 Dragonflags.   NIIIICE


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking fucking awesome after your layoff, dude. Really good lifts! Hang Clean Squats must be brutal 

Enjoy the rest?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 23, 2009)

katt said:


> Dang Scar... your the bomb on pullups... GOD I HATE THOSE!!!!
> 
> Why can't I ever get past 4 or 5.... IT'S SO FRUSTRATING!    Yeah I know I'm a girl, but seriously... it's possible, right???
> 
> ...



thanks katt.

chinups are one thing, I find them a little easier than pullups. like anything, keep working at 'em and you'll get better!




yellowmoomba said:


> Wow ...... you got 12 Dragonflags.   NIIIICE



thanks YM!



Gazhole said:


> Looking fucking awesome after your layoff, dude. Really good lifts! Hang Clean Squats must be brutal
> 
> Enjoy the rest?



thanks Gaz. by hang clean squats, all I mean are a hang clean that goes into a front squat. I always thought they were just normal hang cleans, because when I googled them (hang cleans), that's what I got.

rest week wasn't the greatest. in terms of rest wise it was good, but my aunt passed away late in the week, from cancer, so that was hard.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 23, 2009)

haven't had internet for the past few days, so here are my workouts from Sunday and Monday...

Sunday
*Squats - RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
188x4
199x4
204.5x4
210x3

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
+26x3
+31x3
+31x3
+35x3
+35x2

*T-Bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+143x3
+148.5x3
+154x3
+156.75x3
+159.5x3

*Push Press - RI 1:30*
94.5x6
100x6
100x5

these were iffy because I didn't have the 45lb Oyl bar, so I wasn't sure how much I was lifting, that's really just a guess, lol.

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
145x10
145x10
145x9

Monday
*Hang Clean Squats - RI 2:00*
100x4
105.5x4
105.5x4
111x4

*RDLs - RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
199x3
210x3
221x4
232x4

so, I wasn't thinking straight and started off doing triples, when I meant to be doing sets of 4, I was wondering why my grip wasn't shot on the 232, lol.

*DB Bench Press - RI 1:30*
61sx6
61sx6
66sx5
66sx5

*Chinups - RI 1:30*
BWx10
BWx7
BWx5

*Bent Knee Standing Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
243x10
243x10
265x9

both workouts felt great. hang cleans are feeling better now that they are first, I felt stupid over the deads, and was confused as to why my grip wasn't dead at at the end.

also, weighed in at 162.1 the other day. although it was at 6pm, and I had my training shoes on, so I would expect to be lighter than that.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks pretty solid.   I like all the compound movements


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 24, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks pretty solid.   I like all the compound movements



thanks YM.

I am a huge believer in compounds being >>>>>> isolation. I just don't get it, you see people at the gym doing standing curls, sitting curls, preacher curls... why don't they just do some chinups, hit your bis much more efficiently, but at the same time give your shoulders, back, abs, and forearms a go too?.. that makes more sense to me.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 24, 2009)

today

*Squats - RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
188x4
199x4
204.5x4
210x4

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
+31x3
+31x3
+31x3
+35x3
+35x3

*T-Bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+143x3
+148.5x3
+154x3
+159.5x3
+159.5x2

*Push Press - RI 1:30*
94.5x6
100x6
105.5x5

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
145x10
145x10
145x10


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 26, 2009)

today...

*Hang Clean Squats - RI 2:00*
105.5x4
105.5x4
111x4
111x3

*RDLs - RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
204.5x4
215.5x4
226.5x3
237.5x2

kind of shot for the stars on this one, might have overdone it too much for the fact I should have had 232x4 for 2 sets before I went any higher. my form was still good though.

*Bench Press - RI 1:30*
143x6
148.5x6
148.5x6
154x5

*Chinups - RI 1:30*
BWx10
BWx7
BWx5

*Bent Knee Standing Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
243x10
243x10
265x9

felt good, although like I said, might have set the bar too high on the deads today.

going into Halifax this weekend for my birthday, although it was yesterday. go downtown and see what good things come out of that!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 29, 2009)

today...

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
31x3
31x3
35x3
35x3
39x2

*Squats - RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
199x4
204.5x4
210x4
221x4 

*T-Bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+148.5x3
+148.5x3
+159.5x3
+159.5x3
+165x3

*Push Press - RI 1:30*
105.5x6
105.5x6
111x4

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
145x10
145x10
145x10

felt very good today. I FINALLY hit 2 plates on my squats, which was a goal of mine this summer. the 4th rep however was a little questionable, but the other 3 were solid. I was going to only go up to 215.5, but thought 'I can definitely get at least 3 reps at 221'. it felt very good.

had a blast over the weekend too. food intake was sub-par by far, but it was the first time in a long time.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2009)

Congrats on the squats!  Always fun to add the big plates.


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 29, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> thanks YM.
> 
> I am a huge believer in compounds being >>>>>> isolation. I just don't get it, you see people at the gym doing standing curls, sitting curls, preacher curls... why don't they just do some chinups, hit your bis much more efficiently, but at the same time give your shoulders, back, abs, and forearms a go too?.. that makes more sense to me.



I've always thought this too.  If I can do something like rows or deadlifts at 150+ lbs. to hit my biceps, why would I do curls at like 30-40 lbs. to hit my biceps?  It just makes more sense to me to lift heavy and do lifts with a greater ROM.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2009)

gtbmed said:


> I've always thought this too.  If I can do something like rows or deadlifts at 150+ lbs. to hit my biceps, why would I do curls at like 30-40 lbs. to hit my biceps?  It just makes more sense to me to lift heavy and do lifts with a greater ROM.



I would agree that heavy compounds are better than isolation, but why choose?  An iso lift prior to a compound can change everything.  Pre-exhaust with leg extensions before squats, and all new soreness is your reward!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 30, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Congrats on the squats!  Always fun to add the big plates.



thanks Oy, yeah, it feels great to add the big plates!



gtbmed said:


> I've always thought this too.  If I can do something like rows or deadlifts at 150+ lbs. to hit my biceps, why would I do curls at like 30-40 lbs. to hit my biceps?  It just makes more sense to me to lift heavy and do lifts with a greater ROM.



 gtbmed, welcome to my journal.

I love compounds, they just seem to make more sense to do in my opinion. however, like Py said below, pre-exhaust is a great way of training too. also, it might seem to me that isos are easier/better to do when you have an injury/surgery, such as leg extensions and what not better than squats/deads.



Pylon said:


> I would agree that heavy compounds are better than isolation, but why choose?  An iso lift prior to a compound can change everything.  Pre-exhaust with leg extensions before squats, and all new soreness is your reward!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 30, 2009)

today...

*Hang Clean Squats - RI 2:00*
100x4
105.5x4
111x4
116.5x3

*RDLs - RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
204.5x4
215.5x4
226.5x4
237.5x3

*Bench Press - RI 1:30*
143x6
148.5x6
154x6
159.5x4

*Chinups - RI 1:30*
BWx11
BWx7
BWx6

*Bent Knee Standing Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
243x10
254x10
221x15

felt good today again. didn't go like a crazy man on the deads and hang cleans this time around, paced myself, started out lower, and was rewarded by better form and more power/strength on the later sets. 

bench felt a little weird in my left elbow at the bottom, don't know why. chins are climbing finally.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice work Scar....looks like you are getting stronger.


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice RDLs.

Hang clean squats are fun and tough too.  Do you ever do full cleans?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 4, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice work Scar....looks like you are getting stronger.



thanks YM. this is the strongest I have ever been, and it's feelin' great!



gtbmed said:


> Nice RDLs.
> 
> Hang clean squats are fun and tough too.  Do you ever do full cleans?



thanks man.

they are a great movement, eh? 

what exactly do you mean by full cleans?



Pylon said:


>



thanks Py!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 4, 2009)

today...

*Squats RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
199x4
210x4
221x4
221x3

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
+31x3
+35x3
+35x3
+39x3
+39x2

*T-Bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+148.5x3
+154x3
+159.5x3
+165x3
+170.5x2

*Push Press - RI 1:30*
100x6
111x4
111x4  weak 

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
145x10
150x9
150x8

today was alright. push presses aren't really going anywhere lately, but I am still happy with most everything else. T-bars could stand to be a bit better, I think I should be concentrating more on the form on those (T-bars).

now I gotta get going, it's thundering and lighting out, and I really don't want to fry my computer! get to the journals later.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> what exactly do you mean by full cleans?



My guess would be that he means cleans from the floor, aka power cleans.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 7, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> My guess would be that he means cleans from the floor, aka power cleans.



thanks TT. maybe I'll have to give them a try. I still cannot find chalk anywhere, I've been looking, but I come from a small town and the sporting good store does not carry chalk. 

I wonder if they can specially order it for me?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 7, 2009)

today...

*Hang Clean Squats - RI 2:00*
100x4
111x4
116.5x4
116.5x3

*RDLs - RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
210x4
221x4
232x4
243x2

*Bench Press - RI 1:30*
143x6
148.5x6
154x6
165x3

*Chinups - RI 1:30*
BWx11
BWx6
BWx6

*Seated Calf Press - RI 1:00*
Left Leg 176x6/Both Legs 176x6/Right Leg 176x6
Left Leg 176x6/Both Legs 176x6/Right Leg 176x6
Left Leg 220x4/Both Legs 220x4/Right Leg 220x4

done.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 7, 2009)

Hang Clean Squats -  How do you like these?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 9, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hang Clean Squats -  How do you like these?



I love them. I think they are excellent movement and feels very good and natural too.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 9, 2009)

today...

*Squats - RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
199x4
210x4
221x4
226.5x3

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BWx5
+35x3
+35x3
+35x3
+39x3
+44x2

*T-Bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+143x3
+154x3
+165x3
+170.5x3
+170.5x3

*Push Press - RI 1:30*
100x6
111x5
111x5

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
150x10
150x10
150x9

considering another week off again. I usually judge by my squats whenever I need a break and I should have nailed 226.5 for 4, and even been able to get 232 for a few, but tanked on 226.5. my gym membership runs out next week for the month anyway, so I might just take next week off.

also, got another "tip" from a guy at the gym today about my T-bar rows. he was telling me I'm going to throw something out by using the baseball grip and I told him I alternate grips, and he then goes on to tell I'll hurt my wrist, and I go on to tell him I can lift more and my wrists seem stronger without using the V-grip. I appreciate the tips, but I get tired of the the guys there giving me pointers when I see what they are doing - horrible form, no compounds, all isolation shit, and never working legs. I just sometimes feel like saying, you might be bigger than me, but pound for pound I am stronger than you. but that's too cocky for my liking, lol. that's my rant for today.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 20, 2009)

after a little more than a week off I am back at it. I've put on ~12lbs over my 2 months of bulking, and unfortunately some of it is fat. so now I am going to give a try at cutting... never done it before. so with some help from Built's blog and a short list of good foods high in good fats from her, hopefully I can accomplish it.

these next two weeks wont be exactly what I want to eat since I'm still living home for the summer and eat what mom and dad have here. hey, I'm not gonna go out and by groceries when I have them for free!

from P-funk's Optimum Sport Performance forum I have taken his template, which is as follows:

3-day template
Monday (high) – Upper body strength (very heavy and heavy work)/intervals or speed
                            work
Tuesday (low) – active recovery/mobility work
Wednesday (high) - Lower body strength (very heavy and heavy work)/intervals
Thursday (low) – active recovery/mobility work/low intensity aerobic work or off
Fri (high) - Total body power training
Saturday (low)- Total body conditioning (muscular endurance – can use super sets or circuit training work in the prescribed rep range)

and also took some advice from his 4 week block training in setting up a program. so it looks like this:

*Upper* Strength
Weighted Chinups 4x4
Standing Single Arm DB Press 4x4
Bench Press 4x4
T-bar Rows 4x4

*Lower* Strength
Squats 4x4
RDLs 4x4
Grip Work

*Power Training* 
Jump Squats
Push Press
DB Snatch

*Intervals*
HIIT Sprints 60m x5

as for the mobility work, active recovery, I am not sure what that entails exactly. also, I am not sure what sort of rep range should be used for power exercises. 

anyone know??

so that's it for now, next week I'll have a 5x4 rep scheme, then the week after 5x5, then the week after I'll unload.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2009)

Scar, new routine looks SOLID, great lookin w/o's I see your still pushin!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 20, 2009)

today...

I know this is normally a no-no, or from what I gather it's wise to do sprints AFTER you lift, but today I had to do them before, or I wouldn't have been able to do them. well, let's just say that HIIT sprints are a whole NEW world to me. they made my legs more wobbly than doing sets of heavy squats! it was also a steady, but low, incline the whole way.

*HIIT Sprints RI ~1:30*
60m x5

***********************************************************************************

*Chinups - RI 2:00*
+31x4
+31x4
+31x4
+35x3

*Single Arm Standing OH DB Press - RI 2:00*
39x4 each arm
39x4 each arm
39x4 each arm
44x3 each arm

*Bench Press - RI 2:00*
144x4
155x4
155x4
160.5x4

*T-Bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+143x4
+154x4
+159.5x4
+159.5x4

felt good to be back. I hope this cutting process works out. I need a protein shake now.


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2009)

good luck with the cutting.  The first week is always difficult for me, but after the second week, I'm good to go! 

So you're working out every day for 2 weeks then taking the 3rd week off? Did I read that right?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 23, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Scar, new routine looks SOLID, great lookin w/o's I see your still pushin!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!



Arch, good to see you're back around!

how are things nowadays with you?



katt said:


> good luck with the cutting.  The first week is always difficult for me, but after the second week, I'm good to go!
> 
> So you're working out every day for 2 weeks then taking the 3rd week off? Did I read that right?



yeah, I'm hating not being able to eat whatever already, lol.

not everyday, only 3-4 days a week. and I'll be doing that for 3 weeks, then the 4th week would be a deload week.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 23, 2009)

today...

*Squats - RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
199x4
210x4
210x4
210x3

*RDLs - RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
199x4
199x4
210x4
221x3

*Static Holds - RI 2:30*
70s - 54 seconds
80s - 32 seconds
80s - 40 seconds

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
352x10
352x10

done.

have to start tracking my calories on FitDay, see where I stand.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 23, 2009)

so, the plan was to do HIIT sprints again tonight, but there's no way that was going to happen. made it about half way on the first set. my legs are still way to sore from Monday's sprints for that, I am surprised I got through the squats like I did. hopefully by tomorrow they'll be better.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2009)

Good looking workout today


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 24, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good looking workout today



thanks YM. I am hoping my numbers stay consistent and high throughout this "cutting" phase I am going to attempt, lol.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 24, 2009)

today...

*Stationary Bike*
10 minutes @ low-moderate intensity

*Push Press - RI 2:00*
100x6
111x4
111x4
111x4
116.5x3

*Jump Squats - RI 1:30*
89x4
89x4
89x4
89x4
89x4

these hurt not only the traps when I landed, but also the quads.. after the heavy squats yesterday, and the HIIT sprints a few days ago, they are still quite sore.

*DB Hang Snatch - RI 1:30*
19x4 each arm
26x4 each arm
31x4 each arm
35x4 each arm 
39x4 each arm

REALLY underestimated myself on these. oh well, I'll know for next time.

*Modified L-Pullups - RI 1:30*
BWx8
BWx6
BWx6

instead of having my legs fully extended, I looked as though I was sitting in a seat with my feet on the floor, if that makes sense, while doing the pullups. felt it in my core pretty good!

so, again no HIIT today. legs are probably even more sore than yesterday, and I really don't to something high intensity and not be 100%.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2009)

What do you weigh?  Where do you want to be?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2009)

EXCELLENT Scarface, workouts are very well put together!!! I hear ya about legs being sore, I have to go sometimes a whole week in between workouts to fully recover, keep it up my Friend, best wishes to you in your goal!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 26, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> What do you weigh?  Where do you want to be?



last time I weighed in I was ~160-161lbs. my goal for now is to drop down to 150 over the course of first semester, which is ~3-4 months.



Archangel said:


> EXCELLENT Scarface, workouts are very well put together!!! I hear ya about legs being sore, I have to go sometimes a whole week in between workouts to fully recover, keep it up my Friend, best wishes to you in your goal!!!



thanks Arch.

my legs are just today starting to feel better.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 27, 2009)

today...

*Chinups - RI 2:00*
+35x4
+35x4
+35x4
+35x4
+35x3

*Standing Single Arm DB Press - RI 2:00*
39x4 each arm
39x4 each arm
39x4 each arm
39x4 each arm
44x3 each arm

*Bench Press - RI 2:00*
144x4
155x4
155x4
160.5x4
160.5x3

*T-Bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+143x4
+154x4
+154x4
+159.5x4
+159.5x3

*HIIT Sprints - RI 1:00*
60m x5

soooo.. sprints are by far the hardest thing I think I have ever done. my legs are still a bit sore from last week! still managed a decent 4 times, 5th time was pathetic, but I still made it through.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 27, 2009)

Awesome workouts bro 

Sprints are ridiculously brutal on the legs, so don't worry - thats normal, haha.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2009)

Sprints are great!  The workout is over quickly and they make you work hard.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 28, 2009)

nice work, scar.  So those are 60 minute sprints with a minute in between, right?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 28, 2009)

Pylon said:


> nice work, scar.  So those are 60 minute sprints with a minute in between, right?



Dear lord the horror


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 28, 2009)

Pylon said:


> nice work, scar.  So those are 60 minute sprints with a minute in between, right?



60 minutes?  You mean that the "m" stood for minutes?    Now I'm disappointed.     I thought it stood for miles.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 28, 2009)

yeah, I thought I'd only start off easy with 60 minutes of sprints followed by 1 minute rest interval. it was alright, but I guess I can see where you're disappointed TT. 

I have failed you guys, for that I am sorry

lol, smartasses haha


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 29, 2009)

today...

*RDLs - RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
210x4
210x4
210x4
221x3
221x3

*Squats - RI 2:00-3:00*
133x5 (warmup)
199x4
199x4
210x4
210x4
215.5x3

*Static Holds - RI 2:00*
80s - 42 seconds
80s - 35 seconds
80s - 34 seconds

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
396x10
396x10

*HIIT Sprints - RI 1:00*
60m x5

sprints seem to be getting better already, probably due to the fact that it is a completely new thing to me and there is a steep learning curve, so to speak.

RDLs were before squats because some guy had the squat rack. at least he was doing OH squats in it and no push presses or curls.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> sprints seem to be getting better already, probably due to the fact that it is a completely new thing to me and there is a steep learning curve, so to speak.



Not sure why, but I too seem to progress quickly with sprints.  Keep at them!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 31, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Not sure why, but I too seem to progress quickly with sprints.  Keep at them!



we're just natural born athletes TT, unaware of our athletic potential I guess...

 one can dream, right??


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 31, 2009)

today...

*Stationary Bike*
10 minutes @ low intensity

*Push Press - RI 1:30*
111x3
111x3
116.5x3
122x2
122x3

*DB Jump Squats - RI 1:30*
+88x4
+88x4
+88x4
+88x4
+88x4

these completely wiped me out this time around. using the DBs I got a much better explosive start, which in turn, tired me out.

*DB Hang Snatch - RI 1:30*
31x4 each arm
35x4 each arm
39x4 each arm
39x4 each arm

*Modified L-Pullups - RI 1:30*
BWx8
BWx7
BWx6

absolutely beat. don't know what it was about today but I was sweating like I never have before. like I said, using the DBs for the jump squats allowed me to be more aggressive and not have to worry about the bar slamming down on my back when I landed, so I was able to really go at them.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 3, 2009)

today...

*Chinups - RI 2:00*
+35x5
+35x5
+35x5
+35x4
+35x4

*Single Arm OH DB Press - RI 2:00*
39x5 each arm
39x5 each arm
39x5 each arm
44x5 each arm
44x3 each arm

*Bench Press - RI 2:00*
144x5
155x5
155x5
160.5x5
160.5x3

*T-Bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+143x5
+154x5
+154x5
+159.5x5
+159.5x5

done!

felt very weak today on the chins, but everything else was decent. damn you caloric deficiiiiiiit!! 

weight is still 160, but that was after 2 meals, so probably lower than that. deload week next week.

okay, so I don't get some girls today. there were these 3 girls at the gym (which I'll say, give them 4-5 years and they'll be lookers) today that I swear were only 16 maybe 17, but the girls I see around today look sooo much older, it's incredibly hard to tell how old they actually are, and that puts me in a bad situation because I am the curious type. it took me 2 or 3 glances before I finally realized "whoa! too young!" they (girls in general) seem to be 'developing' much more young, and wearing things they probably shouldn't be wearing at a gym. makes it difficult for me, and I'd assume other guys too - that's my rant for today.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 3, 2009)

Its probably the advent of the birth control pill and ensuing popularity. That shit is like breast fertilizer.

Nice workout, dude! Overhead presses with single arm is an awesome exercise. Good to see the 5x5 rep range though, its brutal.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2009)

Hormones they give cows -> gets into the milk -> then the girls drink it  = Big Boobs


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 3, 2009)

yeah, you guys are both right. I mentioned it to my mom and she said how she heard on the news that the hormones pumped into their bodies (via from meat or BC pills) causes it. 

pretty crazy to think that's what we're putting into our bodies, and causes that to happen!



Gazhole said:


> Nice workout, dude! Overhead presses with single arm is an awesome exercise. Good to see the 5x5 rep range though, its brutal.



thanks Gaz.

OH presses with single arm are tough for sure, but I like them better than regular OH DB presses.

yeah, the 5x5 was the first time I've done that in a long time, and it was tough!

***************************************************

so I ran a quick overall for the past 2 days of caloric intake on Fitday, and it averaged out to be 1841 Cals each day. not too bad I guess, I am weighing in now at 160, so my 'maintenance' would be what - ~2400 Cals? sounds good to me.. as a side note, my carbs are probably a bit too high... damn those tasty carbs!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2009)

I used to see this guy at my old WO club that I went to HS with...

He had this great theory that the city re-drinking water was making men weak
because they can filter out fecal matter, but not horemones...

So the tampons that chicks flush down the toilet, were affecting his bench...

Instead of getting a britta filter or a softner system, he used to ONLY buy,
gallon upon gallon of distilled water from the grocery, because there was
huge amounts of estrogen and pussy-juice in the local water...

NOW....

"Pussy-Juice" would only make water taste better IMO...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 5, 2009)

Lookin good Scar!!!
How you like the static holds???


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

Definitly looking much stronger! Whats new with you?


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> I used to see this guy at my old WO club that I went to HS with...
> 
> He had this great theory that the city re-drinking water was making men weak
> because they can filter out fecal matter, but not horemones...
> ...





now that's funny!

yes, one would think that.. I guess he didn't think of it that way.



Archangel said:


> Lookin good Scar!!!
> How you like the static holds???



thanks Arch!

static holds are great, in my opinion. a great way to boost the grip strength, and as accessory work something things like deads and even pullups.



Malley said:


> Definitly looking much stronger! Whats new with you?



thanks Malley, been hitting the weights a lot harder these past few months, got quite a bit stronger and added some lbs

not too much new here, going to Switzerland at the end of the month, so I am very excited for that. finishing up my final school year then FINALLY can get out and make some money!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 6, 2009)

okay..

so today's workout.. or non-existent workout for that matter.. could go down as THE WORST workout ever...

first I get there, and there are 2 guys in their camo shorts, Abercrombie polos, and jelled hair trying to look awesome in the squat rack, but I've never seen anyone look awesome doing 1/4 squats.. so I had to wait for them to get done.

asked them when they were gonna finish, they said I could have it after one more set... not bad. so they finished but then tell me they told this other buddy could have it first. so I go ahead and start out with deads instead. I could not for the life of me grip the bar! it was one of those 35lb Olys and I find they have a tendency to roll when you pick them up, which makes them all the harder to hold. also, my hands were as smooth as a babies bottom for some reason, which also made the bar hard to grip.

so after the buddy finishes with the rack, I set things up.. come to find out the stupid ass squat rack they have there (I am now back in Halifax at a new gym) is either too HIGH or too LOW! I guess a 5'6" guy is out of the ordinary! so there was no way I could squats! (hopefully this is where someone gives me some good advice on how to overcome that).

needless to say, I was pissed and left.

on an upside, I FINALLY located a sporting goods store that sells weight chalk


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 7, 2009)

Next time tell those douchebags to get out of your way.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 7, 2009)

I should have been like "let me show you how to squat."

so on another note, today Crosby is bringing the Cup to Cole Harbour, his hometown for those of you who don't know. gonna go over there and hopefully get a glimpse of him and Lord Stanley's mug.


----------



## Double D (Aug 7, 2009)

Good stuff.....Sucks to be short, but atleast your not the Abercrombie guy!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 7, 2009)

Malley said:


> Good stuff.....Sucks to be short, but atleast your not the Abercrombie guy!



lol, very true.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 7, 2009)

so the Cup parade was short, and Cole Harbour place was PACKED! in a town that probably normally only has 15,000 people in... add an extra 30,000+ to that, and you're running out of room!

here are a few pics, too bad him and Talbot were never really looking our way, and the last pic shows how far away we were, and how many people. I was talking to a friend of mine and she told me that there were people actually camping out at the arena's parking lot since 5:00 this morning just to have a good place.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2009)

Dude, that is awesome.  I would love to go to a cup parade.

Of course, I'd only go to one here in STL, so........


----------



## Double D (Aug 9, 2009)

Camping for a parade isnt in my cards, but to each is own I suppose.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that workout, but hey - shit happens, dont worry about it! Parade looked like a lot of fun though


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 11, 2009)

so I've been slacking a shitload lately.

it's because earlier this summer my grandfather was diagnosed with cancer, and we found out a week or so ago that it is in stage 4, which is the worst possible scenario. however, he is having chemotherapy that started last week, and even after the first treatment, he has responded very well. apparently the form of cancer her has responds well to chemo, which is a bright spot.

so this weekend me and my sister went home and we had a great weekend at home, visiting him and my grandmother, and of course playing cards with them - they love their card games!

besides that I have also lost motivation to go to the gym, and have finally decided to do what I've been wanting to do for a while and that is look more into Oly-style lifts, mixed in with the old favourites such as T-bars, pullups, RDLs.. and some sort of substitute for squats.

anyway, that's what's been happening with me the past little while.


----------



## Double D (Aug 11, 2009)

Dude sorry to hear about your grandad!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your grands, but glad to hear he is doing better.  What card games do they play?  I could spend an easy weekend playing Canasta or Hand and Foot.

If the Oly lifts do it for you, go for it.  Do what you like!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your granddad, dude. But at least he's responding well to the chemo, thats def. a good sign.

Oly lifts are great if you can get the technique down. You gonna put them in a fullbody split? I cant think of anything more fullbody than a C+J!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2009)

I've never been able to really get comfy with Olys, I think because I haven't had anyone to teach me.  Cleans are on the WOD today, so I plan to take them really light and try to get the hang of them.  (Get it?  Cleans?  Hang of them?  Hang Cleans?  Right?  Hello?  Is anyone out there?)


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 14, 2009)

Malley said:


> Dude sorry to hear about your grandad!



thanks Malley.

he's in good spirits about everything, so you can't ask for anything better than that, aside from going into remission.



Pylon said:


> Sorry to hear about your grands, but glad to hear he is doing better.  What card games do they play?  I could spend an easy weekend playing Canasta or Hand and Foot.
> 
> If the Oly lifts do it for you, go for it.  Do what you like!



they love their 45s, regular 45s - not blind 45s. I've played my share of that!



Gazhole said:


> Sorry to hear about your granddad, dude. But at least he's responding well to the chemo, thats def. a good sign.
> 
> Oly lifts are great if you can get the technique down. You gonna put them in a fullbody split? I cant think of anything more fullbody than a C+J!



thanks Gaz. he has another treatment in a few weeks, so hopefully that'll take the cancer down another peg.

yeah, I can't get away from my fullbody workouts! I just love them. although, the clean and jerk looks a little too technical for my liking, I am just sticking with the more simple ones, such as push press, jump squats, gonna give OH squats a try, DB snatches, and just regular old deadlifts.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 14, 2009)

so back at it today, and man, those DB snatches wiped me out!

*Deadlifts - RI 2:00*
185x3 (2 sets)
195x3 (2 sets)
205x2

*DB Snatch - RI 2:00*
45x4 (2 sets)
50x2 (2 sets)

*Incline DB Press - RI 2:00*
50x4
55x4 (3 sets)

*Leg Press - RI 2:00*
360x4 (4 sets)

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
360x6 (2 sets)

so it felt good today. by deadlifts, I mean just the regular type deadlift as such (Barbell Deadlift).

DB snatches are wicked, I am really liking that exercise.

the leg press was weak, I definitely could have done more weight, but that was the first time in probably 2 years I've done the leg press so I was just feeling my way back into it.

will get to the journals later!


----------



## Double D (Aug 14, 2009)

I really like DB snatches, those are alot of fun.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice work, Scar.  Nothing wrong with those leg press numbers, especially with the layoff.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 14, 2009)

Malley said:


> I really like DB snatches, those are alot of fun.



Ditto!!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 18, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> the clean and jerk looks a little too technical for my liking, I am just sticking with the more simple ones, such as push press, jump squats, gonna give OH squats a try, DB snatches, and just regular old deadlifts.



Hang Cleans are also pretty simple but are still a great movement IMO. And you will love Overhead Squats, haha. Really gotta stick them into a program at some point myself...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2009)

Xcellent w/o Scar, nothin to be upset about there my Friend!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, Scar.  Nothing wrong with those leg press numbers, especially with the layoff.



thanks YM. 

leg presses are a decent movement, but are not equal to squats in my opinion. still mad, all that hard work on squats getting up to 2 plates, then not being able to squat due to stupid equipment. can't wait until I can use the school's gym again so I can squat!



Gazhole said:


> Hang Cleans are also pretty simple but are still a great movement IMO. And you will love Overhead Squats, haha. Really gotta stick them into a program at some point myself...



hang cleans are great! I usually do something I like to call hang clean squats, which I do a hang clean then go into a front squat.

by the way, did OH squats today.. with only the bar...  I felt them a shitload in my traps!

also, great pic lol



Archangel said:


> Xcellent w/o Scar, nothin to be upset about there my Friend!!!



thanks Arch, I guess I am just kind of mad about the whole not being able to do squats thing like I mentioned to YM.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2009)

today...

*Hang Clean Squats - RI 2:00*
95x5
105x3
105x3
115x2
115x1

*OH Squats - RI 2:00*
barx4 (3 sets)
barx3

tough!!

*Bench Press - RI 2:00*
135x4
145x4
155x4 (2 sets)

*T-Bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+138x4  thought the 5lber was a 10lber
+138x4 for 2 sets in a row
+150x4
+155x4

*Cable Crunches - RI 2:00*
140x10
150x8 (2 sets)

so I've had a little layoff the past week, only for the fact that I moved back to Halifax and started working on my honours project with a professor at school, which is going to be pretty sweet. really looking forward to this. I will post some pics of the piece of equipment I am using to analyze my rock samples later if I upload them.

also, getting back into the groove of things after moving (i.e. cooking for myself, mom did that when I was home for the summer, and all the other things that comes with living on your own).

OH squats were tough! I pretty much felt them in my entire upper, along with in the lower portion. definitely a great movement!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 20, 2009)

Great lookin w/o there Scar, Best Wishes my friend!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks Arch!

and just as an *edit* my +138 on the T-bars should be +140. not with it at all!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 20, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> today...
> 
> *Hang Clean Squats - RI 2:00*
> 
> ...





You said "Honours", in true canadian fashion...

Eastern Canadians are supposed to be more american,
not like tea-sipping frenchies!

(JK)..

Are those hang PWR cleans, or are you dropping ATG
into the hole to catch those?
-----------------
BTW,
Are your studies in and around geology,
and is that why you dig the rock stuff so questioningly?

(if so, save your duckets, and I can show you
arounf the grand canyon...)

Billions of years of history at your cardio fingertips. -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 20, 2009)

All the canadians I know have the silver ring.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 21, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> You said "Honours", in true canadian fashion...
> 
> Eastern Canadians are supposed to be more american,
> not like tea-sipping frenchies!
> ...



haha, I'm no tea-sipping Frenchy, but I speak with true Canadian grammer/spelling. if you heard me talk I have an accent all my own due to where I am from in Nova Scotia, and even other people from Nova Scotia can tell where I am from by my accent, it's funny.

for my hang clean squats, I am dropping into the hole to catch them. I find I can get much lower on those than anything else.

and yes, you are exactly right. I am taking geology in school, this is my last year and am really looking forward to getting out. if you have any geology related questions I can do my best to answer them! lol

it's a MUST for me to visit the Grand Canyon someday before I die, being in geology and all that would probably count as a sin. don't be surprised if you get a message saying I'll be there and would like a tour, haha.



The Monkey Man said:


> All the canadians I know have the silver ring.



I must not have one because I do not know what you mean by that


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 21, 2009)

today...

*Stationary Bike*
10 mins @ low to moderate intensity

*Push Press - RI 2:00*
95x5
105x3
105x3
110x2
110x2

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
185x5
185x5
205x3
225x3

*Chinups - RI 2:00*
BW+30x4 (3 sets)
BW+30x3

*Jump Squats - RI 2:00*
BW+90x4 (4 sets)

*Static Holds - RI 2:00*
75s - 33 seconds
75s - 24 seconds

so I think I found a way to keep the bar from rolling on my when I do the RDLs and it almost made my form better and things seemed even lighter, it was strange.

chins were decent, lower than what they were a bit ago.

jump squats are brutal but fun in a way. they get the sweat flowing easily!


----------



## Double D (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice job buddy. You are getting stronger all the time.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 25, 2009)

Malley said:


> Nice job buddy. You are getting stronger all the time.



thanks Malley. it was definitely due to being very consistent over the entire summer, however I've seem to have hit a road block lately with starting my honours project for school, it has taken a lot of my time. I also don't like the gym I have to go to here, my school gym is much better, but until the school year starts I can't go there without a membership. HOPEFULLY get there sometime soon.

also, I'm leaving for Switzerland this Sunday so I gotta get ready for that. it's gonna be friggin sweeeeet!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2009)

Switz!  Nice!  Just for fun or what?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2009)

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 25, 2009)

Lookin good my Friend, enjoy the trip!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 27, 2009)

Malley said:


> Nice job buddy. You are getting stronger all the time.



Seconding this, looking great, man!

Enjoy the trip! Bring back a watch, some cheese, and lots of money


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 29, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Switz!  Nice!  Just for fun or what?



thanks Py. it's kind of half and half, it's a field trip, but also the professor going with us said he has some touristy stuff planned out for a few days too, so it'll hopefully be a good time.



Triple Threat said:


> Enjoy your trip.





Archangel said:


> Lookin good my Friend, enjoy the trip!!!





Gazhole said:


> Seconding this, looking great, man!
> 
> Enjoy the trip! Bring back a watch, some cheese, and lots of money



thanks fellas! I plan on bringing back some chocolate hopefully, not much of a cheese-person, but chocolate..

see you guys in a few weeks!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 11, 2009)

so I am back from Switzerland and it was friggin' AMAZING! I highly recommend going there if you are planning a vacation, although it is a tad pricey, it's still an awesome place.

I'll upload some pics later.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 11, 2009)

Welcome back dude! 

How you feeling? Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm still feeling a little tired, the time difference coming back was harder for me to get used to than the time change going there. also, there were a lot of late nights, especially when we were in Locarno and Zurich. I also might add that I have a new found attraction for European girls, I don't know what it was but man, they're gorgeous! lol

pics are yet to come, I have to resize all of them to put them up on here, so once I get around to that.

yesterday I formed a new routine that I'll hopefully start next week. unfortunately my food intake was low and I lost some of the hard gained weight I put on over the summer.

*************************************************

*Workout 1*
*A* - Power Cleans
*A* - Chinups
*B* - Dips
*C* - Core Work

*Workout 2*
*A* - Squats
*A* - Push Press
*B* - Supines
*B* - DB Snatch

*Workout 3*
*A* - RDLs
*A* - Bench
*B* - T-bar Rows
*C* - Grip Work

*A* exercises: 
Warmup: 60%x3, 65%x3, 70%x3
Working: 90%x3x3

*B* exercises:
4x4

*C* exercises
3x failure

just a question about the warmup sets, do they look to be too much intensity and/or volume for warmup sets?


----------



## Double D (Sep 12, 2009)

Your going to failure the entire workout on workout 3?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 13, 2009)

Malley said:


> Your going to failure the entire workout on workout 3?



no, I am only going to failure on the "C" exercises, so only grip and core work.

also instead of the 4x4 I meant to put 3x5.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 13, 2009)

so I finally got around to resizing some pictures, and here they are.

the first 2 pictures are from the Zurich, the next 2 are from on top of a mountain in the town of Flims called Fil de Cassen, ~2700m, and the last one is of a small fort in a town called Hospenthal. the fort was built in the 1200s and was pretty cool.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 13, 2009)

the first 2 pictures here are from the facility called NAGRA which is a nuclear waste disposal facility ~450m beneath a mountain, 1 of the tunnels and the second of a very large quartz vein. the third pic is of a place called Nuffenen Pass, ~2400m above sea level, with a glacier in the background. the 4th, if any of you are James Bond fans will recognize the dam from Goldeneye, and the 5th is of a glacial river close to the Italian border in a town called Shimano.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 13, 2009)

in the first was our only day we traveled to Italy going through saw a pretty sweet church. the next 3 pictures are in the area of Fiesch and the Aletsch Glacier, largest glacier in the Alps, and was 3000m above sea level. the next picture is on top of a mountain called Gorgengrat, which is adjacent to the Matterhorn, 3100m.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 13, 2009)

these first 2 pictures are from the top of Gorgengrat, first one of the Matterhorn which is ~4600m high, the second is looking down into the valley at the town we stayed in called Zermatt, which had absolutely no gas powered vehicles, it was pretty cool. the 3rd is of the Matterhorn at around 6:30am, and the fourth is our last day as we drove back to Zurich and stopped in a town called Ovrunnaz in western Switzerland.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2009)

Great pics.....Did you get down to Lugano?     I've been to Zurich 7 times (for work) over the last three years.  It's a nice town.


----------



## Double D (Sep 14, 2009)

THose pictures are awesome.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 23, 2009)

Woah, spectacular views in that last set 

Really good photos, man! What camera gear are you using?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 28, 2009)

soooooooooo... after an incredibly hectic last few weeks of getting back into school, while getting used to 6 classes

back at it today.. finally..

*Hang Clean Squats RI 1:00-2:00*
75x5 (warmup)
85x4 (warmup)
85x3 (warmup)
95x3x3

REALLY overestimated my warmup sets on this, have to lower those a bit.

*Chinups RI 1:00-2:00*
BWx5 (warmup)
BWx4 (warmup)
BWx3 (warmup)
+20x3x3

*Dips RI 1:00-2:00*
+20x3x5

*Cable Crunches RI 1:00*
135x10
135x8
135x8

so the hang clean squats killed me. not to mention my %'s were way off for warm sets.

other than that, and the fact that my overall strength is down, it felt awesome to get back in the gym again!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 28, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Great pics.....Did you get down to Lugano?     I've been to Zurich 7 times (for work) over the last three years.  It's a nice town.



7 times? nice. Zurich is an awesome city.

We didn't get to Lugano? where is that?



Malley said:


> THose pictures are awesome.



thanks man. I highly recommend taking the wife there sometime, gorgeous country!



Gazhole said:


> Woah, spectacular views in that last set
> 
> Really good photos, man! What camera gear are you using?



thanks Gaz. 3100m was an awesome feeling, it makes you feel incredibly small being close to the mountains, up that high.

the camera I am using is this one http://supremeva.com/wp-content/uploads/canon_sd790_is_front.jpg, a point and shoot Canon Powershot. it's an excellent little camera, you can do a photostitch thing so you can take panoramic views, widescreen views. 

the bad thing is that it only has 3x optical zoom.


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2009)

I like that you are doing cleans. I HATE cleans.....but thats why I need to do them more often! I need a trainer who makes me do them! haha


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 30, 2009)

Malley said:


> I like that you are doing cleans. I HATE cleans.....but thats why I need to do them more often! I need a trainer who makes me do them! haha



lol

do it!.. do it, c'mon do it!

well, I tried.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 30, 2009)

today...

*Squats - RI 1:00-2:00*
135x5 (warmup)
145x4 (warmup)
135x3 (warmup)
185x3
195x3
195x3

*Push Press - RI 1:00-2:00*
65x5 (warmup)
65x4 (warmup)
65x3 (warmup)
95x3
95x3
105x2

*DB Snatches - RI 1:30*
30x5 each arm
35x5 each arm
40x5 each arm

*Supine Rows - RI 1:30*
+25x5
+25x5
+25x5

done like dinner after that one. man, squats started it.. DB snatches finished me off.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 2, 2009)

today...

*RDLs - RI 1:00-2:00*
135x5 (warmup)
135x4 (warmup)
135x3 (warmup)
185x3
195x3
205x3

*Bench Press - RI 1:00-2:00*
95x5 (warmup)
95x4 (warmup)
95x3 (warmup)
135x3
145x3
155x3

*T-Bar Rows - RI 1:30*
+135x3x5

*Static Holds - RI 2:00*
75s - 55 seconds
75s - 41 seconds
75s - 44 seconds

legs are still incredibly sore from squats on Wednesday, although it didn't hamper the RDLs.

bench was a lot better than I thought, even though it's still not great.

T-bar rows were my bread and butter as always.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 5, 2009)

today...

*Hang Clean Squats - RI 1:00-2:00*
65x5 (warmup)
65x4 (warmup)
65x3 (warmup)
95x3
95x3
100x3

*Chinups - RI 1:00-2:00*
BWx5 (warmup)
BWx4 (warmup)
+20x3
+25x3
+25x3

*Dips - RI 1:30*
+20x2x5
+25x5

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
135x12
135x9
145x7

added in 2 sets of seated calf raises, 135x2x4.

so I think I am going to knock a warmup set off. did it for my chins and I felt as though I could have gotten 30lbs easily.

hang cleans were better, too.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 7, 2009)

today...

*Squats - RI 1:00-2:00*
135x5 (warmup)
135x4 (warmup)
185x3
195x2x3

*Push Press - RI 1:00-2:00*
65x5 (warmup)
65x4 (warmup)
95x2x3
100x3

*DB Snatches - RI 1:30*
35x5
40x2x5

*Supines - RI 1:30*
+25x2x5
+35x4

lack of energy today, but the verdict - I need to eat more! the past 2 days I've been waking up STARVING! not like, "oh I'm hungry.." but like haven't eaten all day because you're waiting for Thanksgiving supper hungry.. it was ridiculous.

squats are not going too hot, I think I am going to drop my warmups down to 115.

everything else was decent.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 9, 2009)

today...

*RDLs - RI 1:00-2:30*
135x5 (warmup)
135x4 (warmup)
195x2x3
210x2

*Bench Press - RI 1:00-2:30*
95x5 (warmup)
95x4 (warmup)
145x3
155x2x3

*T-bar Rows - RI 1:45*
+135x2x5
+145x4

*Static Holds - RI 2:00*
85s - 40 seconds
85s - 31 seconds
85s - 29 seconds

decent. 

going home for the weekend for Thanksgiving, yyeeaahhh!


----------

